# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  Ассоциации

## Night

Ветер.

----------


## Rajtaro

> Ветер.


 Тень

----------


## Night

Солнце.

----------


## Rajtaro

> Солнце.


 дождь

----------


## Rajtaro

Смех

----------


## Night

Припадок.

----------


## Rajtaro

стон

----------


## Night

Вопли.

----------


## Rajtaro

злость

----------


## Night

Гнев.

----------


## Rajtaro

бог

----------


## Night

..придуман человеком.

----------


## Rajtaro

любовь

----------


## Night

Хм,страсть.

----------


## Rajtaro

боль

----------


## Night

Врачи.

----------


## Rajtaro

яд

----------


## Night

Змеи.

----------


## Rajtaro

мудрость

----------


## Night

Седая борода.

----------


## Rajtaro

старость

----------


## Night

> старость


 видимо не дано..

----------


## Rajtaro

> Сообщение от Rajtaro
> 
> старость
> 
> 
>  видимо не дано..


 заговорила я уже тебя. пойду посплю.а  то достала всех)

----------


## Night

> достала всех)


 Длинные руки =)

----------


## Rajtaro

> Сообщение от Rajtaro
> 
> достала всех)
> 
> 
>  Длинные руки =)


 ))))))))  :Embarrassment: ops: ой.   :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## Rajtaro

день

----------


## Night

> день


 Новый.

----------


## Rajtaro

мир

----------


## Night

Иллюзия.

----------


## Rajtaro

зеркало

----------


## Night

Осколки.

----------


## Rajtaro

сердце

----------


## grey

Это ассоциации, которые Вы ощущаете в данный момент или просто так? А то выглядит как чушь, если посмотреть количество времени между сообщениями.

----------


## Rajtaro

я пишу то,что ощущаю. Может кому-то это и просто игра.....

----------


## Night

> Это ассоциации, которые Вы ощущаете в данный момент или просто так? А то выглядит как чушь, если посмотреть количество времени между сообщениями.


 А важно?такое время потому как только мы тогда были.Может где то и ощущение,ты лучше свою напиши.

----------


## grey

Непонятные ощущения

----------


## Rajtaro

все? больше никто не хочет играть? :cry:

----------


## Rajtaro

паника

----------


## Night

> паника


 Хаос.

----------


## Rajtaro

> Хаос.


 жизнь

----------


## snk

> Сообщение от Night
> 
> Хаос.
> 
> 
>  жизнь


 наказание

----------


## Пантера

Испанский сапожок ^^

----------


## I-330

Пытка

----------


## УбейсяВеником

еретик

----------


## K.r.e.s.t

> еретик


 Вера

----------


## УбейсяВеником

в себя

----------


## K.r.e.s.t

> в себя


 укол

----------


## УбейсяВеником

воздушная эмболия  :Smile:

----------


## K.r.e.s.t

воздух

----------


## Night

Дыхание.

----------


## K.r.e.s.t

... смерти

----------


## УбейсяВеником

конец

----------


## Никинтос

начало

----------


## УбейсяВеником

конца  :Big Grin:   :Smile:   :lol:

----------


## Night

Нитки.

----------


## УбейсяВеником

тонкая

----------


## Night

Струна.

----------


## [email protected]

грань

----------


## Night

Синхронность =)))

----------


## УбейсяВеником

разнобродность  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## [email protected]

страное слово

----------


## УбейсяВеником

плохое

----------


## Night

Вино.

----------


## [email protected]

белое

----------


## УбейсяВеником

невинность

----------


## Night

Ребенок.

----------


## УбейсяВеником

младенец

----------


## [email protected]

колыбель

----------


## touch of rain...

умиротворенность

----------


## Night

Полет.

----------


## [email protected]

окно

----------


## Night

Вид.

----------


## [email protected]

отражение

----------


## Night

Зазеркалье )

----------


## [email protected]

сказка

----------


## Betta

река

----------


## [email protected]

вода

----------


## Betta

холод

----------


## [email protected]

лед

----------


## Betta

пламя

----------


## [email protected]

тепло

----------


## Betta

любовь

----------


## [email protected]

чувства

----------


## touch of rain...

нежность

----------


## Betta

облака

----------


## [email protected]

небо

----------


## touch of rain...

блаженство

----------


## Betta

самолет

----------


## touch of rain...

падение

----------


## Betta

крыша

----------


## touch of rain...

смятение

----------


## Betta

хаос

----------


## touch of rain...

эйфория

----------


## Betta

фильм

----------


## [email protected]

кинотеатр

----------


## Betta

пила 3

----------


## touch of rain...

нарушение

----------


## Night

Мозжечок

----------


## touch of rain...

череп

----------


## Night

Пираты.

----------


## touch of rain...

море

----------


## [email protected]

бездна

----------


## touch of rain...

темнота

----------


## [email protected]

страх

----------


## touch of rain...

неизвестность

----------


## Night

Ожидание.

----------


## Betta

грусть

----------


## [email protected]

усталость

----------


## Betta

сон

----------


## my_shadow

сны

----------


## Betta

кровь

----------


## УбейсяВеником

кафель

----------


## Betta

сырость

----------


## УбейсяВеником

гниль

----------


## Betta

гроб

----------


## УбейсяВеником

кладбище

----------


## [email protected]

кресты

----------


## Night

> кресты


 Тюрьма.

----------


## УбейсяВеником

колючая проволока

----------


## [email protected]

безысходность

----------


## touch of rain...

апатия

----------


## Betta

меланхолия

----------


## УбейсяВеником

сентиментальность

----------


## infinity

грусть

----------


## Night

Окно.

----------


## infinity

холод

----------


## my_shadow

одиночество

----------


## Night

Дерево.

----------


## Blackwinged

Гроб.

----------


## Betta

гниль

----------


## Twiggy Filth

Трупный яд.

----------


## [email protected]

гадость

----------


## Betta

cлизь

----------


## УбейсяВеником

червь

----------


## Ukka

небо
абажаю небо

----------


## touch of rain...

катастрофа

----------


## Twiggy Filth

Транспорт.

----------


## Blackwinged

Покинутый.

----------


## Betta

Одиночество

----------


## daddy's girl

Уединение

----------


## Betta

раздумье

----------


## Blackwinged

Мысль.

----------


## Betta

момент

----------


## УбейсяВеником

cейчас

----------


## Betta

нормально

----------


## infinity

безразлично

----------


## Betta

жизнь

----------


## Preston

Пустота

----------


## Betta

небытие

----------


## Blackwinged

Покой.

----------


## Twiggy Filth

Мечта

----------


## [email protected]

смерть

----------


## Blackwinged

Мизантропия.

----------


## Betta

хм не знаю что оно обозначает,но асоциируется с
утопией

----------


## DECADANCE

смысл

----------


## Blackwinged

Надежда.

2Betta: Ненависть к роду людскому. Это никак не утопия (скорее, полная ей противоположность), для меня - это часть моего мировоззрения.

----------


## infinity

смерть

----------


## Betta

спокойствие

----------


## Agains

кладбище

----------


## Betta

Скелет

----------


## Agains

кости

----------


## Betta

рыба

----------


## Agains

кит

----------


## Night

> кит


 Синий.

----------


## Betta

Небо

----------


## Leila Puffi

Красота

----------


## Agains

исскуство

----------


## УбейсяВеником

эстетика

----------


## Blackwinged

Возвышенное...

----------


## touch of rain...

туман..

----------


## Betta

ежик

----------


## Night

Топот.

----------


## Betta

Буйвол

----------


## УбейсяВеником

ярость

----------


## daddy's girl

взрыв

----------


## Fokusnik

смертник

----------


## Betta

волки

----------


## Fokusnik

Флажки

----------


## Betta

красный

----------


## Fokusnik

Светофор

----------


## Artist

Автокатастрофа

----------


## infinity

кома

----------


## Artist

фильм

----------


## Night

the end

----------


## Artist

титры

----------


## Night

Посвещается...

----------


## Artist

R.I.P.

----------


## [email protected]

покойся с миром

----------


## touch of rain...

чернота

----------


## [email protected]

подвал

----------


## touch of rain...

крысы

----------


## Artist

кораблекрушение

----------


## Blackwinged

> Artist


 Пират.

----------


## Fokusnik

музыка

----------


## УбейсяВеником

ноты

----------


## Artist

дирижер

----------


## УбейсяВеником

палочка  :Big Grin:

----------


## Artist

волшебник

----------


## УбейсяВеником

колдовство

----------


## Artist

Некрономикон

----------


## УбейсяВеником

Лавкрафт

----------


## Artist

Billy Idol :Smile:  Не знаю, первое, что пришло в голову

----------


## Betta

Кил бил

----------


## Artist

Тарантино

----------


## Blackwinged

Ммм... катана.

----------


## Artist

гильотина

----------


## Night

Величайшее изобретение.

----------


## Painkiller

> Величайшее изобретение.


 Леонардо Да Винчи

----------


## grey

> Сообщение от Night
> 
> Величайшее изобретение.
> 
> 
>  Леонардо Да Винчи


 Код Да Винчи!

----------


## Night

Обман

----------


## Painkiller

> Обман


 шулер

----------


## Artist

актер

----------


## Blackwinged

Сцена

----------


## Betta

трагедия

----------


## УбейсяВеником

жизненно)

----------


## Artist

телесериал

----------


## Fokusnik

менты

----------


## Rajtaro

синяк

----------


## Painkiller

> синяк


 мартини...

----------


## Betta

ужин

----------


## Artist

вино

----------


## Blackwinged

Брожение

----------


## Artist

сахар

----------


## Fokusnik

диабет

----------


## Artist

инсулин

----------


## Rajtaro

передоз

----------


## Artist

Криминальное чтиво

----------


## Fokusnik

шедевр

----------


## Artist

Мона Лиза

----------


## Blackwinged

Улыбка  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## infinity

ложь

----------


## Rajtaro

сказка

----------


## Artist

Оскар Уайльд!

----------


## touch of rain...

борода   :lol:

----------


## Artist

У Оскара не было бороды.... Не удержался - любимый писатель :Smile: 

ключ

----------


## Rajtaro

дом

----------


## Artist

Ксюша Собчак :Big Grin:

----------


## Blackwinged

Лошадь.

----------


## Rajtaro

единорог

----------


## Artist

маг

----------


## Blackwinged

Фентези

----------


## Artist

Толкин

----------


## Rajtaro

полигон

----------


## Betta

Игры

----------


## УбейсяВеником

детство

----------


## Artist

сон

----------


## Blackwinged

Покой

----------


## Artist

могила

----------


## УбейсяВеником

Червь-победитель

----------


## Artist

скоробей

----------


## УбейсяВеником

скроро-убей  :Big Grin:

----------


## Night

опечатка

----------


## Artist

печатная машинка

----------


## Blackwinged

Romayor!

----------


## УбейсяВеником

машина.....

----------


## Artist

терминатор

----------


## Rajtaro

солнце

----------


## Artist

Будда

----------


## Rajtaro

мать Аматерасу

----------


## Artist

Шри Чинмой

----------


## Rajtaro

согласие

----------


## Artist

дипломат(человек)

----------


## пилигрим

галстук и чемоданчик

----------


## Artist

Уолт-стрит

----------


## Rajtaro

детство

----------


## УбейсяВеником

чистота

----------


## touch of rain...

мыло

----------


## Rajtaro

раздражение

----------


## Painkiller

триллер... :?

----------


## УбейсяВеником

тяжесть

----------


## Artist

бремя

----------


## Rajtaro

крест

----------


## Artist

Иисус

----------


## Blackwinged

Ложь

----------


## Artist

Ревность

----------


## infinity

не уверенность

----------


## Artist

подвесной мост

----------


## infinity

Англия

----------


## Blackwinged

Чай.

----------


## Artist

Тибет

----------


## УбейсяВеником

буддизм

----------


## Artist

Махаяна

----------


## Rajtaro

цигун

----------


## Artist

йога

----------


## Rajtaro

духовность

----------


## Artist

монашеский орден

----------


## infinity

девственность

----------


## Artist

Мадонна("Like A Virgin"  :Smile: )

----------


## infinity

лейсбиянка

----------


## Artist

любовница

----------


## Blackwinged

Ложь

----------


## Artist

боль

----------


## Rajtaro

любовь

----------


## Artist

Заметили, что мы идет по замкнутому кругу :Smile: 

музыка

----------


## SwimmQueen

кино

----------


## Artist

Цой :Smile:

----------


## Blackwinged

Мёртв.

----------


## Artist

пюпитр

----------


## Rajtaro

гений

----------


## Artist

Фредди Меркьюри

----------


## SwimmQueen

> Фредди Меркьюри


 королева

----------


## Rajtaro

вдова

----------


## Artist

Йоко Оно

----------


## УбейсяВеником

Леннон

----------


## infinity

Битлы

----------


## Artist

Rock'n'roll

----------


## Rajtaro

наркотики

----------


## Blackwinged

Sludge

----------


## Rajtaro

неформат

----------


## Artist

глем-рок

----------


## Rajtaro

секс

----------


## Artist

эйфория

----------


## Rajtaro

счастье

----------


## Artist

экспрессия

----------


## Rajtaro

накал

----------


## Blackwinged

Страсть.

----------


## Artist

Огонь

----------


## Rajtaro

желание

----------


## Artist

поцелуй

----------


## SwimmQueen

пламя

----------


## Artist

лед

----------


## Rajtaro

слезы

----------


## Artist

океан

----------


## Rajtaro

небо

----------


## Artist

вечность

----------


## Rajtaro

покой

----------


## Artist

Мастер и Маргарита

----------


## Rajtaro

Гений

----------


## Artist

(И снова хочется написать Фредди Меркьюри :Smile: )

Бах

----------


## Rajtaro

надрыв

----------


## Artist

нерв

----------


## Rajtaro

паралич

----------


## Artist

эвтаназия

----------


## Rajtaro

благодарность

----------


## Artist

подарок

----------


## Rajtaro

внимание

----------


## Artist

новости

----------


## Rajtaro

сплетни

----------


## Artist

Голливуд

----------


## Rajtaro

деньги

----------


## Artist

"Кристал"(шампанское)

----------


## Rajtaro

звон

----------


## Blackwinged

Хрусталь

----------


## Rajtaro

гора

----------


## Artist

гей

----------


## Rajtaro

парад

----------


## Artist

Бангкок

----------


## Rajtaro

помои

----------


## Artist

Средневековье

----------


## Rajtaro

чума

----------


## Artist

Пир

----------


## Rajtaro

чревоугодие

----------


## Artist

грех

----------


## Blackwinged

Порочность

----------


## Artist

Казанова

----------


## Rajtaro

искушенность

----------


## Artist

артистизм

----------


## Rajtaro

дар

----------


## Artist

талант

----------


## Rajtaro

поиск

----------


## Artist

распутье

----------


## Rajtaro

камень

----------


## Artist

утопленик

----------


## Rajtaro

суи

----------


## Artist

жертвоприношение

----------


## Night

коза

----------


## Rajtaro

шерсть

----------


## Artist

собачка!!!

----------


## Rajtaro

преданность

----------


## Artist

предательство

----------


## Rajtaro

слабость

----------


## Artist

падение

----------


## Rajtaro

полет

----------


## Artist

чайка

----------


## Rajtaro

Бах

----------


## Artist

\Бах\
Мы мыслим в одном направлении :Smile: 

свобода

----------


## Painkiller

Валерий Кипелов   :Big Grin:

----------


## Rajtaro

> \Бах\
> Мы мыслим в одном направлении


  :Big Grin:  

вокал

----------


## Artist

опера

----------


## Blackwinged

Браузер

----------


## Artist

Ну и ассоциации у тебя))))

провайдер

----------


## SwimmQueen

> Ну и ассоциации у тебя))))
> 
> провайдер


 выделенка

----------


## infinity

интернет

----------


## Blackwinged

Общение

----------


## infinity

спасение

----------


## Artist

ребячья болтовня(сказка Андерсена)

----------


## Rajtaro

Радость

----------


## SwimmQueen

> Радость


 счастье

----------


## Blackwinged

Любовь

P.S. Господа, мы с этими экспериментами и ассоциациями не слишком отошли от тематики форума?

----------


## Artist

блюз

----------


## Rajtaro

соул

----------


## Artist

бунтарь

----------


## Rajtaro

вожак

----------


## Artist

Акела)))))

----------


## Rajtaro

лапка))))

----------


## Artist

пушистик

----------


## Rajtaro

вредина

----------


## Artist

чудик

----------


## Rajtaro

нежность

----------


## Artist

атлас

----------


## Rajtaro

белье

----------


## Artist

постель

----------


## Rajtaro

ритуал

----------


## Artist

кровь

----------


## Rajtaro

пытка

----------


## Artist

наручники

----------


## Rajtaro

страсть

----------


## Artist

секс

----------


## Rajtaro

похоть

----------


## Artist

инстинкт

----------


## Rajtaro

Павлов

----------


## Artist

собака))))))

----------


## Rajtaro

Холка

----------


## Artist

кинолог

----------


## Rajtaro

Клуб

----------


## Artist

вечеринка

----------


## Rajtaro

Сейшн

----------


## Artist

Майк Науменко

----------


## Rajtaro

Наив

----------


## Artist

панк

----------


## Rajtaro

вызов

----------


## Artist

дуэль

----------


## Rajtaro

брачные игры

----------


## Artist

олень

----------


## Rajtaro

Мюнхаузен

----------


## Artist

Дон Кихот
И спросите меня, почему?!

----------


## Rajtaro

Дульсинея

----------


## Artist

Гундарева

----------


## Rajtaro

баба

----------


## Artist

мещанка

----------


## Rajtaro

плебейка

----------


## Artist

государь

----------


## Rajtaro

Петр

----------


## Artist

Медный всадник

----------


## Rajtaro

постоянство

----------


## Artist

скука

----------


## Rajtaro

лень

----------


## Artist

сон

----------


## Rajtaro

мечты

----------


## Artist

небо

----------


## Rajtaro

Западный рай

----------


## Artist

Восточный экспресс

----------


## Rajtaro

лента

----------


## Artist

автомат

----------


## Rajtaro

угроза

----------


## Artist

выпад

----------


## Rajtaro

блок

----------


## Artist

боевые искусства

----------


## Rajtaro

ниньзюцю

----------


## Artist

монах

----------


## Rajtaro

Амида

----------


## Artist

Будда

----------


## Rajtaro

Дзен

----------


## Artist

гармония

----------


## Rajtaro

синто

----------


## Artist

Япония

----------


## Rajtaro

Ямато

----------


## Artist

сатари

----------


## Rajtaro

мудрость

----------


## Artist

свет

----------


## Rajtaro

луна

----------


## Blackwinged

Волк

----------


## Artist

стая

----------


## Rajtaro

закон

----------


## Artist

глупость

----------


## Rajtaro

язык

----------


## Artist

поцелуй

----------


## Rajtaro

обьятия

----------


## Artist

тепло

----------


## Rajtaro

ласка

----------


## Artist

прикосновение

----------


## Rajtaro

искра

----------


## Artist

пожар

----------


## Rajtaro

сердце

----------


## Artist

осколки

----------


## Rajtaro

боль

----------


## Artist

дрожь

----------


## Rajtaro

волнение

----------


## Artist

напряжение

----------


## Rajtaro

мозг

----------


## Artist

контроль

----------


## Blackwinged

Тоталитаризм.

----------


## infinity

политика

----------


## Rajtaro

грязь

----------


## infinity

слякоть

----------


## Blackwinged

Осень

----------


## SwimmQueen

> Осень


 лето

----------


## пилигрим

луг,покрытый ковылем и ромашками..запах земляники

----------


## Night

Землянишное варенье.

----------


## пилигрим

Вини Пух

----------


## Night

опилки

----------


## Blackwinged

ДВП

----------


## Fokusnik

ВДВ

----------


## infinity

война

----------


## Quiz

хаос

----------


## Artist

смерч

----------


## Rajtaro

стихия

----------


## Artist

страсть

----------


## Rajtaro

стыд

----------


## Artist

разврат

----------


## Rajtaro

покров

----------


## Artist

балдахин

----------


## Rajtaro

мед

----------


## Artist

пчелы!!!!)))) А что такое пчелы? Пчелы значит мед! (Винни-Пух)

----------


## Rajtaro

Лето. Пчелы - это пахучая кашка, это клевер....

----------


## Artist

Прованс

----------


## Rajtaro

Рим

----------


## Artist

Цезарь

----------


## Rajtaro

гетера

----------


## Artist

кобра

----------


## Rajtaro

асаны

----------


## Artist

кимоно

----------


## Rajtaro

оби

----------


## Artist

скорпион

----------


## Rajtaro

гарем

----------


## Artist

кама-сутра

----------


## Rajtaro

трактат

----------


## Artist

диссертация

----------


## Rajtaro

макулатура

----------


## Artist

мусор

----------


## Rajtaro

мысли

----------


## Artist

паутина

----------


## Rajtaro

боюсь

----------


## Artist

фобия

----------


## Rajtaro

цепи

----------


## Artist

оковы

----------


## Rajtaro

кнут

----------


## Artist

мазохизм

----------


## Rajtaro

тирания

----------


## Artist

казнь

----------


## Rajtaro

самобичевание

----------


## Artist

саморазрушение

----------


## Rajtaro

суи

----------


## Artist

боль

----------


## Rajtaro

любовь

----------


## Artist

самоубийство

----------


## Rajtaro

путь

----------


## Artist

тупик

----------


## Rajtaro

порыв

----------


## infinity

энтропия

----------


## Artist

физика

----------


## Rajtaro

притяжение

----------


## Artist

взлет

----------


## Rajtaro

радость

----------


## Artist

драма

----------


## Rajtaro

жизнь

----------


## Artist

клетка

----------


## Rajtaro

ключ

----------


## Artist

ад

----------


## Rajtaro

дом

----------


## Artist

западня

----------


## Rajtaro

ложь

----------


## Artist

яд

----------


## Rajtaro

поцелуй

----------


## Artist

прощание

----------


## Rajtaro

бегство

----------


## Artist

тучи

----------


## Rajtaro

слезы

----------


## Artist

горечь

----------


## Rajtaro

пустота

----------


## Artist

проклятие

----------


## Rajtaro

карма

----------


## Artist

Таро

----------


## Rajtaro

звон

----------


## Artist

осколки

----------


## Rajtaro

сердце

----------


## Artist

нож

----------


## Rajtaro

ритуал

----------


## Artist

кремация

----------


## Rajtaro

пыль

----------


## Artist

хрип

----------


## Rajtaro

стон

----------


## Artist

крик

----------


## Rajtaro

ссора

----------


## Artist

семья

----------


## Rajtaro

одиночество

----------


## Artist

дыхание

----------


## Rajtaro

сон

----------


## Artist

разочарование

----------


## Rajtaro

слезы

----------


## Artist

иглы

----------


## Betta

Пила

----------


## infinity

акула

----------


## Betta

зубы

----------


## Blackwinged

Стоматолог

----------


## Artist

самоубийца

----------


## Betta

смерть

----------


## infinity

свобода

----------


## Artist

иллюзия

----------


## infinity

Твин пикс

----------


## Artist

Господи это так необьятно...Это фильм моей жизни....
Пойдем от самого простого)

Лора Палмер

----------


## infinity

лесопилка

----------


## Artist

Джози Паккард

----------


## infinity

китайская мафия

----------


## Artist

катана

----------


## infinity

оружие

----------


## Artist

киллер

----------


## infinity

любовь

----------


## Artist

казнь

----------


## infinity

палач

----------


## Betta

маска

----------


## Artist

Призрак оперы

----------


## infinity

фарфор

----------


## Artist

кукла

----------


## Betta

хрупкое

----------


## infinity

стекло

----------


## Betta

порез

----------


## infinity

кровь

----------


## Artist

браконьер

----------


## Betta

людоед

----------


## Artist

человек

----------


## Betta

рак

----------


## Artist

СПИД

----------


## Betta

болезнь

----------


## Rajtaro

плацебо

----------


## infinity

бактерии

----------


## Betta

биология

----------


## infinity

школа

----------


## Betta

суббота

----------


## infinity

пьяка

----------


## Betta

празники

----------


## infinity

база отдыха

----------


## Betta

лошади

----------


## infinity

скачки

----------


## Betta

ставки

----------


## infinity

деньги

----------


## Betta

зелень

----------


## infinity

капуста

----------


## Quiz

кролик ?! 8)

----------


## SwimmQueen

> кролик ?! 8)


 батарейки

----------


## Betta

зарядка

----------


## infinity

телефон

----------


## Artist

дрожь

----------


## infinity

страх

----------


## Artist

кайф

----------


## infinity

кокс

----------


## Artist

нос

----------


## infinity

холод

----------


## Artist

лед

----------


## Rajtaro

клубника

----------


## Quiz

сливки

----------


## margo078

тишина

----------


## Quiz

дельфин

----------


## Artist

Титаник

----------


## Blackwinged

Айсберг

----------


## infinity

пугачева

----------


## Artist

Арлекино

----------


## Quiz

краски

----------


## Artist

улыбка

----------


## Quiz

лицо

----------


## margo078

тень

----------


## infinity

ночь

----------


## Quiz

мгновение

----------


## Artist

фотография

----------


## Quiz

память

----------


## Rajtaro

маска

----------


## Betta

Черный

----------


## Rajtaro

тоска

----------


## Betta

безвыходность

----------


## Quiz

угол

----------


## Rajtaro

нос

----------


## Artist

Пиноккио

----------


## infinity

буратино

----------


## Quiz

бревно  8)

----------


## Betta

палено

----------


## Quiz

топор

----------


## Rajtaro

гильйотина

----------


## Betta

трава

----------


## Rajtaro

сеновал

----------


## Quiz

поле

----------


## Rajtaro

обьятия

----------


## Artist

удушье

----------


## Blackwinged

Удавка

----------


## Artist

веревка

----------


## Betta

Горы

----------


## Artist

Высоцкий

----------


## Quiz

стихотворение

----------


## Artist

банальность

----------


## infinity

жизнь

----------


## Artist

вспышка

----------


## Rajtaro

сознание

----------


## Artist

кома

----------


## Rajtaro

дыхание

----------


## Quiz

исход

----------


## Artist

кювет

----------


## Rajtaro

боль

----------


## Artist

крах

----------


## Rajtaro

фантазии

----------


## Artist

игра

----------


## Rajtaro

прятки

----------


## Artist

азарт

----------


## Rajtaro

жажда

----------


## Artist

поцелуй

----------


## Rajtaro

укус

----------


## Artist

змея

----------


## Rajtaro

кожа

----------


## Artist

латекс

----------


## Rajtaro

кнут

----------


## Artist

шрам

----------


## Rajtaro

Душа

----------


## touch of rain...

невинность

----------


## Quiz

ангел

----------


## Artist

порок

----------


## margo078

НЕАНГЕЛ

----------


## Rajtaro

Смех

----------


## пилигрим

слёзы

----------


## infinity

ночь

----------


## пилигрим

звезды

----------


## infinity

стихи

----------


## пилигрим

мысли

----------


## Rajtaro

злоба

----------


## infinity

о смерти

----------


## пилигрим

минута

----------


## Rajtaro

вечность

----------


## Rajtaro

бред

----------


## Artist

слова

----------


## Betta

пустота

----------


## margo078

одиночество

----------


## Quiz

холод

----------


## Blackwinged

Лес (ночной зимний норвежский лес)

----------


## Rajtaro

мураками

----------


## Artist

Джаз

----------


## Quiz

саксофон

----------


## Artist

экстаз

----------


## Rajtaro

смерть

----------


## Artist

надоело

----------


## Rajtaro

ложь

----------


## Artist

Петербург

----------


## Fokusnik

Ленинград

----------


## Betta

город

----------


## margo078

москва

----------


## infinity

ненависть

----------


## Fokusnik

зеркало

----------


## Rajtaro

свеча

----------


## Artist

река

----------


## infinity

убийство

----------


## Artist

Ганнибал

----------


## Rajtaro

войско

----------


## infinity

война и мир

----------


## Rajtaro

Пьер

----------


## infinity

бал

----------


## Rajtaro

маскарад

----------


## infinity

новый год

----------


## Rajtaro

болото

----------


## infinity

шрек

----------


## Artist

инопланетяне

----------


## Rajtaro

разум

----------


## Artist

чувства

----------


## Rajtaro

зеркало

----------


## Artist

совершенство

----------


## Rajtaro

стремление

----------


## Artist

фиаско

----------


## Rajtaro

барьер

----------


## Artist

дрессировка

----------


## Rajtaro

тиран

----------


## Artist

царь

----------


## Rajtaro

Петербург

----------


## Artist

Пушкин

----------


## Rajtaro

магия

----------


## Artist

QUEEN

----------


## Rajtaro

Опера

----------


## Artist

Призрак

----------


## Rajtaro

Гамлет

----------


## Artist

Англия

----------


## Rajtaro

Шотландия

----------


## Artist

волынка

----------


## Rajtaro

плач

----------


## Artist

скрипка

----------


## пилигрим

ноты

----------


## Rajtaro

вязь

----------


## пилигрим

слякоть

----------


## Artist

банальность

----------


## Rajtaro

лекции

----------


## Artist

конец света

----------


## пилигрим

пора сваливать

----------


## Artist

университет

----------


## Rajtaro

физика

----------


## пилигрим

студенчество

----------


## пилигрим

> физика


 Эйнштейн

----------


## Rajtaro

фото

----------


## Artist

фетиш

----------


## Rajtaro

волосы

----------


## Artist

раздражение

----------


## Rajtaro

кожа

----------


## Artist

байкер

----------


## Rajtaro

мотик!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Artist

Aaliyah

----------


## Rajtaro

мечта

----------


## Artist

идеал

----------


## Rajtaro

осколки

----------


## Artist

кровь

----------


## Rajtaro

зов

----------


## Artist

звонок

----------


## Rajtaro

Ожидание

----------


## Quiz

беспокойство

----------


## Artist

паника

----------


## Rajtaro

жертва

----------


## Artist

маньяк

----------


## Quiz

побег

----------


## Artist

ловушка

----------


## Quiz

боль

----------


## Rajtaro

укус

----------


## Artist

змея

----------


## Quiz

немая красота

----------


## Rajtaro

прикосновение

----------


## Artist

ожог

----------


## Quiz

искажение

----------


## Artist

отражение

----------


## Rajtaro

чужак

----------


## Artist

хищник))

----------


## Rajtaro

бабай

----------


## Artist

уголь

----------


## Rajtaro

Юбаба

----------


## Artist

волшебство

----------


## Rajtaro

шаман

----------


## Artist

индеец

----------


## Rajtaro

резервация

----------


## Artist

Квадрат

----------


## Rajtaro

периметр

----------


## Artist

линейка

----------


## Rajtaro

лагерь

----------


## Artist

тюрьма

----------


## Rajtaro

квартира

----------


## Artist

этаж

----------


## Rajtaro

пролет

----------


## Artist

лестница

----------


## Rajtaro

небо

----------


## Artist

Опять мыслим в одном направлении))

Led Zeppelin

----------


## Rajtaro

блюз

----------


## Artist

грусть

----------


## Rajtaro

молоко

----------


## Artist

кисель

----------


## Rajtaro

клей

----------


## Artist

ацетон

----------


## Rajtaro

пакет

----------


## Artist

бумага

----------


## Rajtaro

слова

----------


## Artist

ток

----------


## Betta

электричество

----------


## Quiz

провода

----------


## margo078

рельсы

----------


## пилигрим

трамвай

----------


## пилигрим

имя

----------


## Rajtaro

Роза

----------


## Fokusnik

шипы

----------


## Rajtaro

кактус

----------


## Betta

Пустыня

----------


## infinity

одиночество

----------


## Painkiller

Хард рок   :Smile:

----------


## Quiz

кафе

----------


## пилигрим

пулл

----------


## May

пиво

----------


## Betta

Пена

----------


## Fokusnik

море

----------


## Quiz

лето...

----------


## Betta

пляж

----------


## Quiz

волейбол

----------


## May

сетка

----------


## Quiz

улов

----------


## Betta

Рыба

----------


## Painkiller

пиво   :Big Grin:

----------


## Artist

полынь

----------


## infinity

трава

----------


## Rajtaro

поле

----------


## infinity

деревня

----------


## Rajtaro

цветы

----------


## Artist

шипы

----------


## Fokusnik

резина

----------


## May

мотоцикл

----------


## Betta

падение

----------


## Painkiller

взлет  :Smile:

----------


## Betta

Самолет

----------


## Painkiller

Парашют

----------


## Rajtaro

Иллюзия

----------


## May

любовь

----------


## Betta

отсутствие

----------


## Quiz

жизнь

----------


## Artist

смерть

----------


## margo078

мечты

----------


## May

утопия

----------


## Betta

звезды

----------


## Artist

депрессия

----------


## УбейсяВеником

чуждость

----------


## Betta

сторона

----------


## infinity

треугольник

----------


## Quiz

безвыходность

----------


## margo078

тупость

----------


## MAJLbIXA

острота

----------


## Artist

красота

----------


## MAJLbIXA

здоровье

----------


## Betta

врачи

----------


## MAJLbIXA

клятва

----------


## May

обуза

----------


## Betta

это я

----------


## Artist

эгоист

----------


## May

человек

----------


## margo078

существо

----------


## Quiz

ничтожество

----------


## Artist

идиот

----------


## Blackwinged

Blackwinged

----------


## Artist

ворон

----------


## Betta

оборотень

----------


## Quiz

скрытность

----------


## MAJLbIXA

подозрение

----------


## Betta

Паранойя

----------


## margo078

ложь

----------


## Cergey

кровь

----------


## Quiz

пульсация

----------


## MAJLbIXA

ритм

----------


## Betta

барабаны

----------


## MAJLbIXA

парад

----------


## margo078

движение

----------


## MAJLbIXA

жизнь

----------


## Artist

игра в бисер

----------


## Betta

пуговица

----------


## Artist

глаз

----------


## MAJLbIXA

зеркало

----------


## margo078

отпечаток

----------


## MAJLbIXA

идентификация

----------


## Betta

чип

----------


## Rajtaro

мозг

----------


## Blackwinged

Интеллект

----------


## margo078

разум

----------


## MAJLbIXA

горе

----------


## Blackwinged

Грибоедов

----------


## Rajtaro

полка

----------


## Artist

гроб

----------


## MAJLbIXA

кладбище

----------


## margo078

интуиция

----------


## Artist

мелодрама

----------


## MAJLbIXA

судьба

----------


## margo078

небеса

----------


## MAJLbIXA

крылья

----------


## Blackwinged

Свобода

----------


## MAJLbIXA

проклятие

----------


## Betta

красный

----------


## MAJLbIXA

опасность

----------


## Betta

бык

----------


## MAJLbIXA

ярость

----------


## Betta

стыд

----------


## MAJLbIXA

сожаление

----------


## Betta

жизнь моя

----------


## MAJLbIXA

испытание

----------


## Betta

пытка

----------


## MAJLbIXA

страх

----------


## Betta

паника

----------


## MAJLbIXA

необдуманность

----------


## Betta

действие

----------


## MAJLbIXA

шаг

----------


## Betta

ребенок

----------


## MAJLbIXA

цветок

----------


## Betta

подарок

----------


## MAJLbIXA

благодарность...

----------


## Betta

подлиза

----------


## MAJLbIXA

лесть

----------


## Betta

пртивно

----------


## MAJLbIXA

отвращение

----------


## Betta

грязь

----------


## MAJLbIXA

клевета

----------


## margo078

рассказ

----------


## Rajtaro

бабай

----------


## Betta

ёкараный

----------


## MAJLbIXA

возмущение

----------


## Rajtaro

спокойствие

----------


## margo078

ужас

----------


## MAJLbIXA

дрожь

----------


## Betta

земля

----------


## УбейсяВеником

гниль

----------


## Rajtaro

запах

----------


## MAJLbIXA

аромат

----------


## Rajtaro

ночь

----------


## Betta

луна и звезды

----------


## margo078

отражение

----------


## MAJLbIXA

правда

----------


## Betta

расскаяние

----------


## MAJLbIXA

признание

----------


## Rajtaro

память

----------


## УбейсяВеником

навсегда

----------


## MAJLbIXA

вечность

----------


## Rajtaro

боль

----------


## MAJLbIXA

смерть

----------


## Rajtaro

покой

----------


## MAJLbIXA

тишина

----------


## Betta

звенящая

----------


## infinity

колокольчик

----------


## Rajtaro

молебен

----------


## infinity

церковь

----------


## Rajtaro

лицемерие

----------


## infinity

...реальность

----------


## h4te

пустота

----------


## infinity

жизнь

----------


## silence

разочарование

----------


## infinity

бесконечность

----------


## MAJLbIXA

проблемы

----------


## Rajtaro

обрыв

----------


## MAJLbIXA

катастрофа

----------


## infinity

..красота

----------


## MAJLbIXA

звездопад

----------


## infinity

вселенная

----------


## MAJLbIXA

пропасть

----------


## Rajtaro

полет

----------


## MAJLbIXA

высотка

----------


## h4te

конец

----------


## Beata

в никуда

----------


## Rajtaro

хайвей

----------


## silence

пустая реальность

----------


## infinity

будни

----------


## MAJLbIXA

однообразие

----------


## Rajtaro

повторение

----------


## infinity

цикличность

----------


## MAJLbIXA

алгоритм

----------


## Эля

бейсик

----------


## MAJLbIXA

программирование

----------


## Эля

информатика

----------


## MAJLbIXA

урок

----------


## Эля

школа

----------


## MAJLbIXA

ступень

----------


## Эля

лестница

----------


## MAJLbIXA

в небо

----------


## Эля

свобода

----------


## silence

шаг

----------


## Rajtaro

строй

----------


## Эля

марш

----------


## Betta

Война

----------


## infinity

потеря

----------


## Betta

чувства

----------


## Beata

ненависть

----------


## Эля

саморазрушение

----------


## infinity

...боль...

----------


## Эля

убийство

----------


## infinity

деньги

----------


## Betta

СВОБОДА

----------


## Эля

крылья

----------


## Beata

океан

----------


## Эля

утопленник

----------


## Beata

русалка

----------


## Эля

рыба

----------


## silence

нимфа

----------


## УбейсяВеником

Nymphetamine

----------


## Beata

вампир

----------


## silence

оборотень

----------


## infinity

кино

----------


## Quiz

цой

----------


## Эля

жив

----------


## h4te

звезда

----------


## infinity

небо

----------


## Quiz

облака

----------


## margo078

просторы

----------


## blooddrakon

Горы

----------


## Betta

Альпинист

----------


## MAJLbIXA

высота

----------


## Эля

прыжок

----------


## blooddrakon

падение

----------


## margo078

опустошение

----------


## MAJLbIXA

темнота

----------


## blooddrakon

Ночь

----------


## MAJLbIXA

звезды

----------


## blooddrakon

Сияние

----------


## MAJLbIXA

холод

----------


## blooddrakon

Снег

----------


## MAJLbIXA

зима

----------


## h4te

зло

----------


## margo078

чуство

----------


## MAJLbIXA

равнодушие

----------


## margo078

стены

----------


## MAJLbIXA

одиночество

----------


## margo078

везде пустота

----------


## MAJLbIXA

в пустоте тоже можно черпать приятное...это как искать  алмазы в куче дерьма...простите, отвлеклась...

вакуум

----------


## fucka rolla

клетка.............отсутствие пальцев............живой

----------


## MAJLbIXA

существование

----------


## h4te

мученье

----------


## margo078

чуства

----------


## h4te

ненависть

----------


## blooddrakon

Безумие

----------


## MAJLbIXA

доверять

----------


## Painkiller

> клетка.............отсутствие пальцев............живой


 Живой-это я  :Smile:  



> доверять


 проверять 8)

----------


## infinity

недоверие

----------


## MAJLbIXA

осторожность

----------


## margo078

опасение

----------


## blooddrakon

Паника

----------


## Эля

истерика

----------


## h4te

эмоции

----------


## MAJLbIXA

дизконтрол

----------


## Beata

маятник

----------


## blooddrakon

Гипноз

----------


## Beata

психоаналитик

----------


## MAJLbIXA

врач

----------


## Fokusnik

К человеку с кошкой едет неотложка..

----------


## MAJLbIXA

творчество

----------


## blooddrakon

Музыка

----------


## MAJLbIXA

шанс выжить...

----------


## шагающий в тени....

меланхолия..................

----------


## MAJLbIXA

печаль

----------


## Bloodyrose

кладбище

----------


## margo078

ангел

----------


## Изувер

Бес. :twisted:

----------


## Beata

белое солнце

----------


## MAJLbIXA

пустыня

----------


## Beata

мираж

----------


## MAJLbIXA

оазис

----------


## Beata

пальма

----------


## MAJLbIXA

экзотика

----------


## Изувер

Эротика..  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## MAJLbIXA

секс

----------


## margo078

любовь

----------


## MAJLbIXA

иллюзия...

----------


## margo078

обман

----------


## Изувер

Мираж :shock:

----------


## MAJLbIXA

чет развелось их...миражей этих...

клиника

----------


## Blackwinged

Психиатр.

----------


## Quiz

кфн

----------


## MAJLbIXA

палата

----------


## Изувер

Стройная медсестра наклонилась над
кроватью с безнадёжно больным... :wink:

----------


## MAJLbIXA

спермотоксикоз...

----------


## Изувер

Весна..  :Big Grin:

----------


## MAJLbIXA

новые загоны

----------


## Bloodyrose

психическое истощение...

----------


## MAJLbIXA

апатия

----------


## Betta

ничего

----------


## MAJLbIXA

nothing1

----------


## h4te

ангийский

----------


## infinity

англия

----------


## margo078

чехия

----------


## infinity

европа

----------


## margo078

столица

----------


## infinity

география

----------


## margo078

карта

----------


## infinity

школа

----------


## margo078

институт

----------


## Эля

спиды

----------


## Agains

скорость

----------


## Rajtaro

оргазм

----------


## Agains

сознание

----------


## Rajtaro

взгляд

----------


## УбейсяВеником

глаза

----------


## Blackwinged

Душа

----------


## УбейсяВеником

воздух

----------


## Rajtaro

полет

----------


## УбейсяВеником

падение

----------


## Rajtaro

счастье

----------


## Quiz

надежда

----------


## Blackwinged

Забытье

----------


## Quiz

склероз

----------


## Betta

Старость

----------


## Rajtaro

зима

----------


## Betta

снег

----------


## margo078

пропасть

----------


## Rajtaro

прыжок

----------


## margo078

меня нет

----------


## Betta

выход

----------


## h4te

дверь

----------


## Blackwinged

Великий Ктулху

----------


## Rajtaro

Путин

----------


## Изувер

РасПутин.. :arrow:

----------


## margo078

король

----------


## Betta

что-то красное

----------


## Blackwinged

Товарищи, да это же Коммунизм!

----------


## Rajtaro

МАО

----------


## Quiz

Цзе-Дун

----------


## MAJLbIXA

ооой ... политика

----------


## Blackwinged

Гадость.

----------


## MAJLbIXA

заливная рыба)

----------


## Изувер

пиво

----------


## blooddrakon

Водка

----------


## Kloyn

А утром дальше  непомню

----------


## infinity

...карусель

----------


## Agains

Рвота

----------


## Beata

мерзость

----------


## blooddrakon

Отвращение

----------


## infinity

любовь

----------


## margo078

страдание

----------


## Agains

слёзы

----------


## h4te

страданье

----------


## Beata

бездна

----------


## Kloyn

милый пуфыстый розовый кролик

----------


## h4te

Ксюшка

----------


## Beata

рыжая

----------


## Agains

котёнок

----------


## шагающий в тени....

взгляд

----------


## margo078

слезы

----------


## Kloyn

чёрные

----------


## blooddrakon

Мрак

----------


## Bloodyrose

Опасность.

----------


## infinity

работа

----------


## margo078

покой

----------


## Kloyn

тишинааа тссс

----------


## Betta

Дельфин

----------


## infinity

море

----------


## Kloyn

Молоко

----------


## Quiz

брызги

----------


## Изувер

Шампанское

----------


## blooddrakon

Победа

----------


## Kloyn

ПОМНЮ

----------


## шагающий в тени....

первый снег

----------


## Betta

восхищение

----------


## MAJLbIXA

самообман

----------


## blooddrakon

Иллюзия

----------


## MAJLbIXA

фантазия

----------


## margo078

разбитые мечты

----------


## MAJLbIXA

замкнутый круг

----------


## Bloodyrose

яма...

----------


## blooddrakon

могила

----------


## Blackwinged

Черви

----------


## Rajtaro

птицы

----------


## MAJLbIXA

свобода

----------


## Betta

пустой звук

----------


## MAJLbIXA

друзья

----------


## blooddrakon

враги

----------


## MAJLbIXA

тоже люди

----------


## иртенев

прах

----------


## infinity

пепел

----------


## MAJLbIXA

сигарета

----------


## infinity

окно

----------


## margo078

крыша

----------


## MAJLbIXA

простор

----------


## Quiz

край

----------


## MAJLbIXA

...неба

----------


## infinity

облака

----------


## MAJLbIXA

мечта

----------


## Quiz

безумие

----------


## MAJLbIXA

обреченность...

----------


## Quiz

образ жизни

----------


## MAJLbIXA

однообразие

----------


## infinity

монотонность

----------


## Blackwinged

Монолит.

----------


## infinity

кладбище

----------


## margo078

тишина

----------


## touch of rain...

глаза

----------


## infinity

душы

----------


## touch of rain...

расчлененность

----------


## Bloodyrose

рельсы

----------


## MAJLbIXA

путь..

----------


## taggart

> путь..


 неопределенность

----------


## MAJLbIXA

зло...

----------


## taggart

> зло...


 Земля..

----------


## MAJLbIXA

планета

----------


## Bloodyrose

шар

----------


## MAJLbIXA

тело

----------


## taggart

> тело


 притяжение ..

----------


## MAJLbIXA

сила...

----------


## taggart

> сила...


 хитрость ..

----------


## MAJLbIXA

мудрость)

----------


## taggart

> мудрость)


 время..

, ну вот, чат в топике начался ;)

----------


## MAJLbIXA

сволочь...

----------


## taggart

> сволочь...


 я?!

волк....

----------


## MAJLbIXA

> я?!
> 
> волк....


 
да не ты!)   время=)

зверь...

----------


## taggart

> да не ты!)   время=)
> 
> зверь...


 фуф, и на том спасибо =)

утро...*

* песня Нау "Зверь"

----------


## MAJLbIXA

> фуф, и на том спасибо =)
> 
> утро...*
> 
> * песня Нау "Зверь"


   :Wink:  

не слышала...но пожалуй, исправлюсь)

рассвет...

----------


## taggart

> ;) 
> 
> не слышала...но пожалуй, исправлюсь)
> 
> рассвет...


 неплохое место для встречи рассвета ;)

крыша...

----------


## MAJLbIXA

> неплохое место для встречи рассвета 
> 
> крыша...


  это ж моя мечта)

высота...

----------


## taggart

> это ж моя мечта)
> 
> высота...


 так надо осуществить :Р

горы....

..Кто в океане видит только воду, тот на земле не замечает гор.. © Владимир Семенович

----------


## MAJLbIXA

> так надо осуществить :Р
> 
> горы....
> 
> ..Кто в океане видит только воду, тот на земле не замечает гор.. © Владимир Семенович


 розово-персиковый рассвет...теплый ветер и бесконечные просторы неба с многочисленными взглядами неведомых звезд......слишком боюсь потерять эту мечту=)

препятствия...

----------


## taggart

> розово-персиковый рассвет...теплый ветер и бесконечные просторы неба с многочисленными взглядами неведомых звезд......слишком боюсь потерять эту мечту=)
> 
> препятствия...


 *зажмурился и представил...*

ясность

или они нас..или мы их.

----------


## MAJLbIXA

> *зажмурился и представил...*
> 
> ясность
> 
> или они нас..или мы их.


 ну как? красиво?)
лучше они нас....по крайней мере мне так будет лучше...мечты - единственное, что помогает пока жить...

прозрачность...

----------


## taggart

> ну как? красиво?)
> лучше они нас....по крайней мере мне так будет лучше...мечты - единственное, что помогает пока жить...
> 
> прозрачность...


 красиво......
а все к тому и идет..

водопад...

на рассвете..... в горах.

----------


## MAJLbIXA

> красиво......
> а все к тому и идет..
> 
> водопад...
> 
> на рассвете..... в горах.


 
знаешь, кто хочет-тот в силах исправить свое положение...я уже ничего не хочу...

я уже мысленно там)
безмятежность...

----------


## taggart

> знаешь, кто хочет-тот в силах исправить свое положение...я уже ничего не хочу...
> 
> я уже мысленно там)
> 
> безмятежность...


 знаешь.. я бы может и не против, но это уже не возможно по объективным причинам.

свобода.

проверь личные сообщения ;)

----------


## MAJLbIXA

> знаешь.. я бы может и не против, но это уже не возможно по объективным причинам.
> 
> свобода.
> 
> проверь личные сообщения


   :Wink:  

крылья.

----------


## Bloodyrose

ангел..

----------


## MAJLbIXA

добро...

----------


## Salvator

Мама..

----------


## Bloodyrose

воспитание..

----------


## margo078

cкандал

----------


## infinity

крик

----------


## Bloodyrose

дикий взгляд..

----------


## Антонина

ненависть

----------


## Bloodyrose

странная ассоциация, но...
любовь..

----------


## S.E.L.L.

Смерть

----------


## infinity

завтра

----------


## MAJLbIXA

скоро...

----------


## Marsexxx

будет новый день

----------


## S.E.L.L.

и всё повторится вновь...

----------


## Sacrifice

прошлое

----------


## MAJLbIXA

фотографии

----------


## taggart

слезы

----------


## MAJLbIXA

> слезы


 отчаяние...

----------


## taggart

> отчаяние...


 алкоголь

----------


## MAJLbIXA

> алкоголь


 забытье..

----------


## taggart

> забытье..


 если бы так просто...:)

сны

----------


## MAJLbIXA

> если бы так просто...
> 
> сны


 отражение реальности...

"Вы думаете жизнь так проста? Она еще проще!"(с) =)
иногда помогает...на время...но потом становится куда хуже...

----------


## Wolf

негатив

----------


## margo078

отражение реальности-пустота

----------


## MAJLbIXA

> отражение реальности-пустота


 средоточие боли...

----------


## taggart

> отражение реальности...


 книги

вот сейчас похоже у меня как раз то время которое "потом" :]]

*EDT* хых




> средоточие боли...


 сердце

----------


## infinity

ложь

----------


## MAJLbIXA

> вот сейчас похоже у меня как раз то время которое "потом" :]]


 сочувствую...искренне...просто надо пережить, как всегда...порой сама себя раздражаю такими вот мыслями...




> ложь


 подозрение...

----------


## infinity

рак

----------


## MAJLbIXA

приговор...

----------


## Wolf

тюрьма

----------


## MAJLbIXA

существование...

----------


## blooddrakon

Замкнутый круг

----------


## taggart

метро... )

----------


## S.E.L.L.

кишки))))

----------


## MAJLbIXA

система...

----------


## infinity

наркота

----------


## h4te

передозировка

----------


## fucka rolla

на волю!

----------


## infinity

...душа

----------


## Quiz

тело

----------


## Bloodyrose

тряпичная кукла

----------


## Betta

волосы

----------


## Gloomy_girl

голова

----------


## Влюбленный....

мозг

----------


## stre10k

черви

----------


## Влюбленный....

вирусы

----------


## S.E.L.L.

Человеки  :wink:

----------


## Влюбленный....

Существа)))

----------


## daddy's girl

Жизнь

----------


## Влюбленный....

Смерть

----------


## MAJLbIXA

выход

----------


## Изувер

вход :arrow:

----------


## Влюбленный....

дверь

----------


## MAJLbIXA

стена..

----------


## blooddrakon

Препятствие

----------


## MAJLbIXA

не  проблема

----------


## taggart

> не  проблема


 зебра 
хм-хм

----------


## MAJLbIXA

=) чередование

----------


## taggart

> =) чередование


 настроение..

----------


## MAJLbIXA

непостоянность..

----------


## taggart

> непостоянность..


 вспыльчивость

----------


## MAJLbIXA

отходчивость..

----------


## taggart

> отходчивость..


 мягкость

хотя это смотря от чего..)

----------


## MAJLbIXA

> мягкость


 нежность


от чего бы ни было - это хорошая черта характера  :Wink:

----------


## taggart

> нежность
> 
> от чего бы ни было - это хорошая черта характера ;)


 тепло

верю, что не плохая... :)

----------


## MAJLbIXA

> тепло


 уют..
=)

----------


## taggart

> уют..
> =)


 тапочки
%-)

----------


## MAJLbIXA

> тапочки


 дом...
 :wink:

----------


## Raz1el

> тапочки


 cтелька

----------


## taggart

> дом...


 фундамент..

===




> cтелька


 кнопка...
:-E ))) *канцелярская*

----------


## daddy's girl

Кнопка? Попа!  :Smile:

----------


## Raz1el

Шлепок   :Big Grin:

----------


## Аска

> Шлепок


 Херрасмент   :Smile:  
Извините, если ошиблась в орфографии - не нашла я, как оно пишется, это слово   :?:

----------


## nothing1

здоровье свобода

----------


## nothing1

> здоровье свобода


 ассоциации к ветру(или мож я че-то понял не так)

----------


## MAJLbIXA

независимость...

----------


## daddy's girl

Ответственность

----------


## MAJLbIXA

отсутствие

----------


## taggart

деньги

не-не, я не о себе..так)) "народная мудрость"

----------


## MAJLbIXA

> деньги
> 
> не-не, я не о себе..так)) "народная мудрость"


 средство к существованию

=) это твоя заслуга) каждый получает по заслугам  :Wink:

----------


## taggart

цель

"каждый получает по заслугам" - видимо то-то и оно..)

----------


## MAJLbIXA

стремление

прописная истина, не более)

----------


## taggart

воля

йоп...онский магнитофон :Р)

----------


## MAJLbIXA

уверенность

 )))

----------


## taggart

прошлое

----------


## MAJLbIXA

воспоминания

----------


## taggart

тоска

----------


## MAJLbIXA

депрессия

----------


## taggart

аксиома

----------


## MAJLbIXA

школа...выживания

----------


## taggart

январь

школа...выживания? - фильм "Сволочи" %-]

----------


## MAJLbIXA

холод

я про жизнь с постоянными депрессами...=)

----------


## taggart

душа

японял (или не японил..))), но это было бы слишком предсказуемо :Р

----------


## MAJLbIXA

редкость

=) ты вообще непредсказуемый =Ъ

----------


## taggart

совесть

ыгы..я не тупая, я актрисса.. я может в театре играть хочу. © :РРР

----------


## MAJLbIXA

> совесть
> 
> ыгы..я не тупая, я актрисса.. я может в театре играть хочу. © :РРР


 сладкая дрема)

=))) падем в чат))

----------


## taggart

утро

падём, падём.. )

----------


## MAJLbIXA

сон

----------


## daddy's girl

Будильник  :Smile:

----------


## Betta

ненависть

----------


## blooddrakon

Работа

----------


## S.E.L.L.

выживание

----------


## Painkiller

борьба

----------


## NoNaMe

сумо

----------


## taggart

кенгуру

----------


## blooddrakon

Австралия

----------


## Raz1el

Джеки Чан!

----------


## MAJLbIXA

звезда)

----------


## Blackwinged

Холод.

----------


## MAJLbIXA

лед

----------


## Raz1el

топор

----------


## blooddrakon

Палач

----------


## MAJLbIXA

конец

----------


## taggart

фильм

какой именно..и так понятно )))

----------


## MAJLbIXA

искусство

хвалю за сообразительность))

----------


## taggart

театр

йоп..ерный © )

----------


## MAJLbIXA

игра

=) прости...сегодня не могу поддержать беседу)

----------


## taggart

ящик..

нет проблем...

----------


## MAJLbIXA

утрата

----------


## taggart

беда

----------


## MAJLbIXA

судьба

----------


## blooddrakon

Выбор

----------


## MAJLbIXA

альтернатива

----------


## blooddrakon

Решение

----------


## MAJLbIXA

свобода

----------


## Raz1el

дерево

----------


## MAJLbIXA

тень

----------


## taggart

прохлада..

----------


## MAJLbIXA

бриз

----------


## taggart

утёс

мну дальше фильму смотреть..:)

----------


## MAJLbIXA

Лермонтов

таффай...потом расскажешь как тебе фильма =)

----------


## blooddrakon

Поэзия

----------


## Raz1el

сено

----------


## MAJLbIXA

энергия

----------


## blooddrakon

Огонь

----------


## Raz1el

меч

----------


## blooddrakon

Сталь

----------


## Raz1el

рельсы

----------


## MAJLbIXA

метро

----------


## Raz1el

инвалид

----------


## MAJLbIXA

обреченность

----------


## Raz1el

бесконечность

----------


## MAJLbIXA

космос

----------


## blooddrakon

Звезды

----------


## MAJLbIXA

ночь

----------


## Raz1el

вода

----------


## MAJLbIXA

двое

----------


## MAJLbIXA

секс)

----------


## MAJLbIXA

:Big Grin:  
нежность)

----------


## MAJLbIXA

анимешнеГ=)

----------


## Гражданин

биостанция

----------


## Raz1el

Резидент Ивил   :Big Grin:

----------


## MAJLbIXA

культура

----------


## MAJLbIXA

прогресс

----------


## MAJLbIXA

Delphi 7 =)

----------


## MAJLbIXA

программирование...


мать его...

----------


## MAJLbIXA

вождь килобайтов)

----------


## MAJLbIXA

шокированный юзвер)

----------


## MAJLbIXA

анекдот

----------


## MAJLbIXA

цитатник рунета)

----------


## MAJLbIXA

забавно


 буваит=)...кстати давно пошел...=)

----------


## Raz1el

абориген

----------


## Raz1el

дубина

----------


## MAJLbIXA

чурбан)

----------


## blooddrakon

Буратинка)

----------


## MAJLbIXA

детство...)

----------


## taggart

нерассудительность

----------


## blooddrakon

Счастливое неведение

----------


## Raz1el

туман

----------


## blooddrakon

БОМЖи




Помойка сгорела а бомжики остались))))

----------


## taggart

вокзал

----------


## taggart

коньяк

:-]

----------


## taggart

Рязань

----------


## Raz1el

Бухарест   :Big Grin:

----------


## Аска

Лучшее порно   :Big Grin:  

Мы вообще в ассоциации играем или в города?))

----------


## stre10k

спам

----------


## Аска

Корзина

----------


## Raz1el

Баскетбол

----------


## Аска

Негр

----------


## Raz1el

Лысина

----------


## MAJLbIXA

золотая рыбка)

----------


## blooddrakon

Суши

----------


## MAJLbIXA

Любитель

----------


## MAJLbIXA

уровень..

----------


## sinbound

манчкинство

----------


## Raz1el

Sword Of Ogre Decapitation

----------


## blooddrakon

Они убили Кени  :Big Grin:  





(с)  south park

----------


## taggart

Ли Харви Освальд

----------


## Аска

Винтовка

----------


## taggart

справедливость :р

----------


## Аска

Линчевание

----------


## Raz1el

Куклус клан   :Smile:

----------


## Аска

Калпак

----------


## Raz1el

Шут

----------


## Аска

Бубенчик

----------


## Cool

нековский колокольчик

----------


## УбейсяВеником

джингл-беллз

----------


## Cool

нечто красное, толстое, бородатое и пьяное в стельку

----------


## УбейсяВеником

новый год в детском саду где  деда мороза исполняет чья-то мама

----------


## Chro

сугробы апельсинов

----------


## fucka rolla

утро.....=(

----------


## Chro

утро-пиво
день-пиво
вечер?

----------


## fucka rolla

грусть  =)

----------


## Chro

почему?

----------


## fucka rolla

пиво =(

----------


## Chro

надо знать свою норму ХD

----------


## Cool

пиво + литр коньяка + кальян = чуть не сдох...

З.Ы. ассоциации покороче придумать не смог, тк просто бодун или пищевое отравление тут не совсем подходят...

----------


## Raz1el

Коктейль "баба люся"... (шампик+абсент+вино+коньяк+ пару кусочков сахара рафинада  :twisted:  )

----------


## MAJLbIXA

самоистязание

----------


## Agains

путь к просвятлению

----------


## MAJLbIXA

учение...

----------


## Painkiller

свет...

----------


## MAJLbIXA

звезда

----------


## Raz1el

Гендальф

----------


## Painkiller

Федор Сумкин  :Smile:

----------


## Agains

Гоблин епт)

----------


## taggart

"гоблин-ёпт?"

эмо-бой(с)
конечно же ;-))

----------


## fucka rolla

печально.....

----------


## Cool

депрессняк

----------


## Agains

отходняк

----------


## taggart

электричка ;_)

----------


## Agains

утро

----------


## Raz1el

испачканная куртка

----------


## Agains

заблёваные ботинки

----------


## PutnikSmerti

длинный язык )))

----------


## Raz1el

чувак из группы "Kiss"

----------


## Agains

волосы

----------


## Painkiller

Панк-рок

----------


## taggart

соседи :р

----------


## Agains

мебель

----------


## Cool

порванные обои

----------


## taggart

кошак %)

----------


## Agains

глаза

----------


## taggart

метанол
(спирт метиловый..)

----------


## Agains

больничка)

----------


## taggart

смирительная рубашка %-)

----------


## taggart

ээ... wenet, #su ;p

----------


## Agains

ужас нах.gcc -o мой мозг мой мозг.c)))

----------


## taggart

DDoS (мозгов =)

----------


## Agains

падение(сервера-мозга))

----------


## taggart

табуретка

(ну сервер с табуретки упал (с) ))

----------


## Agains

Армия

----------


## taggart

сессия

(с)

----------


## Agains

Сипец

----------


## taggart

пушной зверь

----------


## Agains

Злой грузин)

----------


## taggart

баргузин

(авто такое, на самом деле)))

----------


## Agains

баян

----------


## taggart

хлороформ

----------


## Agains

магазин

----------


## taggart

арбатское

----------


## Agains

Алкаголь

----------


## Painkiller

за...ись   :Smile:

----------


## Agains

нифига)

----------


## ToT_kotorii_ymret

агифин  :roll:

----------


## Raz1el

клафилин

----------


## Betta

утро

----------


## S.E.L.L.

> утро


 всетаки бывает добрым)

----------


## Betta

сок

----------


## S.E.L.L.

кровь

----------


## S.E.L.L.

нож

----------


## Blackwinged

Вены

----------


## MAJLbIXA

кровеносная система

----------


## Agains

биология-9 класс

----------


## MAJLbIXA

школа

----------


## Agains

непонимание

----------


## Agains

Пинк Флойд

----------


## Аска

Хиппаны

We don't need now education... )) В чем-то является гимном нашей группировки)

----------


## Agains

веганы)

----------


## Аска

самоограничение

----------


## Beata

принципы

----------


## Аска

Верность

----------


## MAJLbIXA

миф

----------


## Cindy

сказка

----------


## MAJLbIXA

колыбельная

----------


## Agains

Чак Паланик

----------


## MAJLbIXA

Смерть от баюльной песни...

----------


## Agains

Звуки

----------


## MAJLbIXA

тишина...

----------


## ToT_kotorii_ymret

смерть

----------


## Betta

пустота

----------


## Wolf

воздух

----------


## Betta

жизнь

----------


## S.E.L.L.

ожидание

----------


## Betta

очередь

----------


## 7ГодПоВрачам

Толпа

----------


## Betta

стадо

----------


## 7ГодПоВрачам

быдло

----------


## Betta

гопник

----------


## blooddrakon

Кэпка  :Big Grin:

----------


## 7ГодПоВрачам

Сэмачки  :Big Grin:

----------


## taggart

Барсэтка!

----------


## Betta

розовый

----------


## touch of rain...

гламур

----------


## taggart

зеленый кот

:D

----------


## ДеЛяфер

Перепили   :Big Grin:

----------


## blooddrakon

Водка водка и еще раз водка))))))))

----------


## Rajtaro

кровавая мэри

----------


## touch of rain...

бар

----------


## ДеЛяфер

Бильярд

----------


## taggart

> Бильярд


 ой мла...лучьше не вспоминать ))

похмелье

----------


## ДеЛяфер

Пиво

ЗЫ: и безрезультатные попытки вспомнить что было вчера....

----------


## taggart

> и безрезультатные попытки вспомнить что было вчера....


 так! ты меня тут не компромитируй %) я не про вчера.

> Пиво

Клинское

(не, клинское и пиво - это разные вещи %)

----------


## blooddrakon

Жигулевское


жигулевское и пиво вещи вобще несовместимые))))

----------


## ДеЛяфер

Ванна   :Big Grin:

----------


## touch of rain...

брызги

----------


## ДеЛяфер

караблики



> брызги


  и вот у нас в ванной уже мокрый пол   :Big Grin:

----------


## touch of rain...

горизонт

----------


## ДеЛяфер

закат

----------


## touch of rain...

туман

----------


## ДеЛяфер

собака

----------


## touch of rain...

А. Конан Дойл

----------


## 7ГодПоВрачам

Шерлок Холмс

----------


## blooddrakon

Нат Пинкертон

----------


## taggart

краснота...

----------


## touch of rain...

страх

----------


## taggart

ззмеи (с) )

----------


## Rajtaro

гибкость

----------


## 7ГодПоВрачам

Ловкость

----------


## S.E.L.L.

DEX

да, я геймер, но тут уже ниче не поделаешь))

----------


## taggart

ловкость (dex)?

бабуин %)

----------


## Agains

Сатана

----------


## S.E.L.L.

а какой вы СоТоНа??)

----------


## Agains

Аццкий)

----------


## MAJLbIXA

> Аццкий)


 отжиг)

----------


## ДеЛяфер

Дело Дрянь

----------


## Agains

сочувствие

----------


## ДеЛяфер

желание

----------


## blooddrakon

возможности

----------


## ДеЛяфер

Встреча

----------


## fucka rolla

кошка!!!!! =)

----------


## taggart

пластик ;-)))

----------


## Agains

бабуин

----------


## taggart

сам бабуин )))

пальма

----------


## ДеЛяфер

кокосы

----------


## Betta

Боулинг

----------


## ДеЛяфер

кафе

----------


## Agains

сортир

----------


## ДеЛяфер

викинг

----------


## Betta

вонь

----------


## ДеЛяфер

навоз

----------


## Betta

колхоз

----------


## ДеЛяфер

картошка

----------


## Betta

МакДак

----------


## ДеЛяфер

двойной чизбургер

----------


## Agains

заворот кишок

----------


## Betta

собака

----------


## blooddrakon

Шаурма)))

----------


## Agains

Лавашь

----------


## blooddrakon

Курица

----------


## Agains

Пиво Очаково

----------


## blooddrakon

Баклажка

----------


## Agains

Хороший день

----------


## ДеЛяфер

солнце

----------


## blooddrakon

Полянка

----------


## Agains

травка

----------


## blooddrakon

Косячок  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agains

Ништячёк)

----------


## blooddrakon

Зае..сь)


- Женя выходи гулять
            - Меня мама не отпускает
            - А ты поешь может отпустит ))))

----------


## ДеЛяфер

смех

----------


## Аска

Самозащита

----------


## Agains

Перцовый балончик

----------


## blooddrakon

Электрошокер

----------


## Agains

Ак-47)

----------


## ДеЛяфер

вызов

----------


## blooddrakon

> Ак-47)


 РК "Игла"))




> вызов


 Поединок

----------


## Agains

разрушение

----------


## Cindy

землетрясение

----------


## ДеЛяфер

трещина

----------


## Agains

кора

----------


## blooddrakon

земля

----------


## Cindy

жизнь

----------


## ДеЛяфер

желание

----------


## S.E.L.L.

яд

----------


## blooddrakon

Курарэ

----------


## MAJLbIXA

удушье

----------


## ДеЛяфер

сила

----------


## MAJLbIXA

слабость...

----------


## Agains

писец)

----------


## ДеЛяфер

шуба   :Big Grin:

----------


## MAJLbIXA

зима

----------


## ДеЛяфер

санки

----------


## MAJLbIXA

дети

----------


## ДеЛяфер

радость

----------


## MAJLbIXA

иллюзия

----------


## ДеЛяфер

фокус

----------


## MAJLbIXA

обман

----------


## taggart

Эпиальт ;-)

уродец, предал царя Леонида при Фермопильском сражении ;-) (древняя Спарта)

----------


## MAJLbIXA

предательство

----------


## blooddrakon

враги

----------


## ДеЛяфер

ложь

----------


## Beata

колючка

----------


## MAJLbIXA

укол

----------


## ДеЛяфер

доктор

----------


## MAJLbIXA

белый халат

----------


## taggart

Полоний 210

----------


## ДеЛяфер

химия

----------


## blooddrakon

Менделеев

----------


## Rajtaro

сон

----------


## Beata

кошмар

----------


## touch of rain...

шорох

----------


## Betta

шепот

----------


## touch of rain...

прикосновение

----------


## Betta

укол

----------


## touch of rain...

разруха

----------


## Betta

руины

----------


## blooddrakon

Раскопки

----------


## Betta

археология

----------


## blooddrakon

Наука

----------


## Betta

микроскопы

----------


## blooddrakon

микробы)

----------


## Betta

бактерии

----------


## blooddrakon

Микроорганизмы

----------


## Betta

биология

----------


## Аска

Зоология

Имею в виду песню Кортнева))

----------


## Beata

Животные

----------


## blooddrakon

Лес

----------


## Beata

Листья

----------


## Agains

гусеница

----------


## blooddrakon

Кокон

----------


## Raz1el

Колокол

----------


## blooddrakon

Звон

----------


## Blackwinged

Погребальный

----------


## MAJLbIXA

слезы матери

----------


## Agains

боль

----------


## MAJLbIXA

это жизнь...

----------


## Agains

возможно

----------


## MAJLbIXA

предположение

----------


## blooddrakon

Догадка

----------


## MAJLbIXA

предчувствие

----------


## blooddrakon

предсказание

----------


## MAJLbIXA

гадалка

----------


## Raz1el

позолоти ручку

----------


## MAJLbIXA

выгода

----------


## S.E.L.L.

эгоизм

----------


## Betta

люди

----------


## 7ГодПоВрачам

гавно

----------


## Betta

коровы

----------


## Raz1el

трава

----------


## Beata

роса

----------


## Betta

утрро

----------


## Raz1el

холодно нах

----------


## Betta

дрожь

----------


## Pain

Агония

----------


## Betta

непонимание

----------


## Betta

смерть

----------


## MAJLbIXA

сон..

----------


## MAJLbIXA

вторжение...

----------


## blooddrakon

Нашествие

----------


## MAJLbIXA

рок-фестиваль...

----------


## blooddrakon

Жизнь в палатках ))

----------


## MAJLbIXA

туристы  :P

----------


## blooddrakon

Консервы

----------


## MAJLbIXA

паек)

----------


## MAJLbIXA

мастер)

----------


## MAJLbIXA

кот Бегемот =Ъ

----------


## Pain

Починяю примус:-)

----------


## MAJLbIXA

ассоциация

----------


## Blackwinged

Les Camarades!

----------


## Agains

италия

----------


## Pain

Сицилия

----------


## Agains

наркомафия

----------


## blooddrakon

Колумбия

----------


## MAJLbIXA

география

----------


## Agains

Злая училка которая знает карате)

----------


## Betta

монстр

----------


## blooddrakon

експа

----------


## blooddrakon

Таурен warior ))))

----------


## Nalinana *=)

Божественное создание :roll:

----------


## blooddrakon

Ангелы

----------


## stre10k

пух и перья

----------


## ToT_kotorii_ymret

падуфка

----------


## 7ГодПоВрачам

Смерть

----------


## Cindy

Страх

----------


## blooddrakon

Темнота

----------


## Nalinana *=)

Одиночество...

----------


## Cindy

депрессия

----------


## fucka rolla

таблетки

----------


## Nalinana *=)

Огни =)

----------


## Майкл_Фарадей

*бессмысленный и тусклый свет....*

----------


## Agains

надежда

----------


## Nalinana *=)

самообман

----------


## Agains

влюблённость

----------


## Майкл_Фарадей

пламя

----------


## Nalinana *=)

Красиво)

----------


## NightKnight

Девушка

----------


## Майкл_Фарадей

цветы

----------


## NightKnight

Трава

----------


## Майкл_Фарадей

косяк  :lol:

----------


## NightKnight

\Другого ответа не ожидал :Smile: \ Голландия

----------


## Майкл_Фарадей

Европа

----------


## NightKnight

Архитектура

----------


## Майкл_Фарадей

Акрополь )

----------


## dogma-nks

тоска

----------


## Nalinana *=)

Слякоть...

----------


## NightKnight

Асфальт

----------


## Майкл_Фарадей

грязь

----------


## MAJLbIXA

дождь

----------


## NightKnight

Слёзы

----------


## MAJLbIXA

печаль...

----------


## NightKnight

Музыка

----------


## MAJLbIXA

вкус

----------


## blooddrakon

Слух

----------


## MAJLbIXA

чувства

----------


## blooddrakon

Эмоции

----------


## Sick Spiny

вспышка

----------


## NightKnight

Фотография

----------


## Sick Spiny

JPG

----------


## NightKnight

Качество

----------


## Sick Spiny

Балтика-7

----------


## NightKnight

Балтика-9  :Smile:

----------


## Sick Spiny

Карагандинское :roll:

----------


## NightKnight

Евразия )

----------


## Sick Spiny

континент

----------


## NightKnight

География

----------


## Майкл_Фарадей

Карта

----------


## NightKnight

Пика

----------


## Майкл_Фарадей

Всадник

----------


## NightKnight

Черный

----------


## Майкл_Фарадей

Спектр

----------


## touch of rain...

радуга

----------


## NightKnight

Небо

----------


## touch of rain...

гром

----------


## touch of rain...

мрак

----------


## NightKnight

Готика

----------


## touch of rain...

неформалы

----------


## NightKnight

Кожа (материал)

----------


## touch of rain...

рынок (черкизон)))

----------


## NightKnight

Фрукты

----------


## touch of rain...

черешня

----------


## NightKnight

Июнь

----------


## touch of rain...

время

----------


## touch of rain...

блеск

----------


## NightKnight

Гламур

----------


## Sick Spiny

БДСМ

----------


## NightKnight

Товарищи,  давайте соблюдать очередь :lol:

----------


## NightKnight

БДСМ - тело

----------


## Sick Spiny

плоть

----------


## touch of rain...

частичка

----------


## touch of rain...

физика, мля))))

----------


## Sick Spiny

ядерный реактор

----------


## touch of rain...

страшилище

----------


## touch of rain...

стараемся))))

----------


## touch of rain...

машина

----------


## touch of rain...

недвижимость

----------


## touch of rain...

арендатор :P

----------


## touch of rain...

агентура  :Big Grin:

----------


## NightKnight

оффтоп

----------


## touch of rain...

бан

----------


## NightKnight

злые модераторы

----------


## touch of rain...

и админы

----------


## NightKnight

форум

----------


## touch of rain...

флуд

----------


## NightKnight

грех

----------


## touch of rain...

Ева

----------


## NightKnight

Адам)

----------


## touch of rain...

земля

----------


## NightKnight

Огород

----------


## touch of rain...

картошка

----------


## NightKnight

обед

----------


## touch of rain...

лагерь

----------


## Sick Spiny

детство

----------


## NightKnight

игрушки

----------


## touch of rain...

песочница

----------


## S.E.L.L.

наш мир - песочница... :roll:

----------


## NightKnight

Грусть

----------


## Sick Spiny

боль

----------


## Nalinana *=)

сладкая вата

----------


## blooddrakon

Свинство

----------


## NightKnight

Еда

----------


## NightKnight

Жилищно-коммунальное хозяйство

----------


## blooddrakon

Реформа ЖКХ

----------


## NightKnight

Революция

----------


## Sick Spiny

перестройка

----------


## NightKnight

СССР

----------


## MAJLbIXA

прошлое

----------


## NightKnight

Воспоминания...

----------


## MAJLbIXA

ностальгия... :roll:

----------


## NightKnight

Родина

----------


## MAJLbIXA

детство

----------


## NightKnight

игрушки, прибитые к полу

----------


## Sick Spiny

старческий маразм

----------


## NightKnight

Смерть

----------


## Sick Spiny

суицид

----------


## NightKnight

пестециды :lol:

----------


## NightKnight

Школа

----------


## Agains

курение в туалете)

----------


## Cindy

больница

----------


## blooddrakon

Решетки

----------


## Sick Spiny

металл

----------


## taggart

Норильск

----------


## Sick Spiny

север

----------


## taggart

дружба

..пила..

----------


## blooddrakon

Фильмы ужасов



Норильская резня бензопилой "дружба" ))))

----------


## touch of rain...

крик

----------


## Аска

"Очень страшное кино"

----------


## touch of rain...

психологический триллер

----------


## Аска

жанр

----------


## touch of rain...

художественный

----------


## Аска

писатель

----------


## touch of rain...

изгой

----------


## Аска

группа "Алиса"

----------


## touch of rain...

рок

----------


## Аска

Свобода

----------


## touch of rain...

смерть

----------


## Аска

выход

----------


## touch of rain...

сигнал

----------


## Аска

выстрел

----------


## touch of rain...

спина

----------


## Аска

тыл

----------


## touch of rain...

лом

----------


## Аска

безотбойный прием

----------


## Аска

головная боль

----------


## blooddrakon

Аспирин

----------


## Аска

Кислота

----------


## blooddrakon

Реакция

----------


## Аска

Защита

----------


## blooddrakon

Меч

----------


## Аска

Булат

----------


## blooddrakon

Кольчуга

----------


## Аска

металл

----------


## Аска

музыка

----------


## blooddrakon

Гитара

----------


## MAJLbIXA

группа

----------


## MAJLbIXA

классификация

----------


## MAJLbIXA

ученье)

----------


## blooddrakon

Институт

----------


## fucka rolla

главный корпус

----------


## blooddrakon

Столовая

----------


## fucka rolla

польский музыкальный канал, постоянно включенный в столовой

----------


## stre10k

LатеX

----------


## Sick Spiny

durex

----------


## MAJLbIXA

контрацепция

----------


## MAJLbIXA

безопасность)

----------


## Nalinana *=)

ремни

----------


## MAJLbIXA

удушье

----------


## Nalinana *=)

следы

----------


## MAJLbIXA

отпечатки

----------


## Nalinana *=)

запёкшиеся раны...

----------


## MAJLbIXA

разложение

----------


## Nalinana *=)

черви

----------


## MAJLbIXA

вонь

----------


## Nalinana *=)

Мусор

----------


## MAJLbIXA

люди

----------


## Nalinana *=)

Стадо

----------


## MAJLbIXA

опасность

----------


## Nalinana *=)

Инстинкты

----------


## MAJLbIXA

животное

----------


## Nalinana *=)

естественный отбор

----------


## MAJLbIXA

Ч.Дарвин

----------


## Nalinana *=)

История психологии

----------


## MAJLbIXA

интерес

----------


## Nalinana *=)

Любопытство

----------


## MAJLbIXA

жажда знания)

----------


## Nalinana *=)

неординарность

----------


## MAJLbIXA

отличия

----------


## Nalinana *=)

звездочки

----------


## MAJLbIXA

ночное небо

----------


## Nalinana *=)

млечный путь

----------


## MAJLbIXA

космос

----------


## Nalinana *=)

неизвестность

----------


## Nalinana *=)

поиск

----------


## blooddrakon

ctrl+c

----------


## blooddrakon

Вставляет  :Big Grin:

----------


## 7ГодПоВрачам

Наркота

----------


## blooddrakon

Травушка))))

----------


## Sick Spiny

подорожник  :Big Grin:

----------


## blooddrakon

Черкизон

----------


## Аска

Развал

----------


## blooddrakon

Хаос

----------


## Аска

Мозг

----------


## Влюбленный....

мысль

----------


## Аска

размышление

----------


## blooddrakon

Теория

----------


## Аска

запой

Не спрашивай))

----------


## blooddrakon

Похмелье((

----------


## Аска

Повседневность))

----------


## Влюбленный....

банольность

----------


## Аска

Штамп

----------


## Влюбленный....

печать

----------


## blooddrakon

Паспорт

----------


## Влюбленный....

бумага

----------


## blooddrakon

Целюлоза

----------


## Аска

Отходы

----------


## blooddrakon

Переработка

----------


## Аска

пищеварение

----------


## Влюбленный....

цикл

----------


## Аска

Луна

*Влюбленный....*, ставишь меня в неловкое положение :wink:

----------


## Влюбленный....

Полнолуние))

----------


## blooddrakon

Оборотни)))

----------


## Agains

Менты)

----------


## Влюбленный....

Армия

----------


## Agains

Психиатр)

----------


## Влюбленный....

смерть))

----------


## Аска

Переселение души

----------


## Аска

Отчисление из этой самой школы) За непосещаемость.

----------


## 7ГодПоВрачам

Отстой.

----------


## 7ГодПоВрачам

Канализация

----------


## Korall

задница  :lol:

----------


## Аска

горничная

----------


## Korall

Особняк

----------


## blooddrakon

Олигархи

----------


## MAJLbIXA

свиньи

----------


## Agains

Пяточёк)

----------


## Korall

подошва

----------


## Sick Spiny

резина

----------


## blooddrakon

Презервативы)

----------


## Sick Spiny

секс

----------


## Korall

дети )

----------


## Crash

а он бывает не лишний?:))

----------


## Аска

Проблемы

----------


## MAJLbIXA

клубок

----------


## Dubovyi_Gaai

безвыходность

----------


## MAJLbIXA

тупик

----------


## MAJLbIXA

птица секретарь=)

----------


## Sick Spiny

зоопарк

----------


## Dubovyi_Gaai

жалость

----------


## MAJLbIXA

чувство

----------


## Betta

огонь

----------


## Wolf

костер

----------


## blooddrakon

Угли

----------


## Betta

шашлык

----------


## MAJLbIXA

отдых

----------


## Betta

море

----------


## MAJLbIXA

закат

----------


## Betta

рассвет

----------


## MAJLbIXA

легкость

----------


## Betta

майонез(реклам ,блин, навязывает)

----------


## MAJLbIXA

:Smile:  

оливье

----------


## Betta

закуска

----------


## MAJLbIXA

стол

----------


## Betta

стул

----------


## Agains

мезим)

----------


## blooddrakon

Таблетки

----------


## Betta

тирган д

----------


## blooddrakon

Глюки

----------


## Dubovyi_Gaai

тень

----------


## Betta

жизнь

----------


## blooddrakon

дорога

----------


## Agains

Ад

----------


## Sick Spiny

аццкий сотона

----------


## Pain

Grey

----------


## MAJLbIXA

брат по несчастью...

----------


## touch of rain...

надежда

----------


## MAJLbIXA

глупое чувство...

----------


## NoNaMe

Sailor Moon

----------


## MAJLbIXA

вселенское помешательство)

----------


## Agains

бунт

----------


## MAJLbIXA

корабль

----------


## Agains

пираты

----------


## MAJLbIXA

сокровища

----------


## Agains

остров

----------


## MAJLbIXA

океан...

----------


## Agains

акулы молоты)

----------


## MAJLbIXA

опасность...

----------


## blooddrakon

Осторожность

----------


## MAJLbIXA

острие ножа...

----------


## blooddrakon

Линия жизни

----------


## MAJLbIXA

ладонь..

----------


## blooddrakon

Кисть

----------


## MAJLbIXA

художник =)

----------


## blooddrakon

Картины

----------


## MAJLbIXA

фантазия

----------


## blooddrakon

Воображение

----------


## MAJLbIXA

личность

----------


## blooddrakon

Характер

----------


## Sick Spiny

индивидуальность

----------


## Betta

лицо

----------


## blooddrakon

Черты

----------


## touch of rain...

характер

----------


## blooddrakon

Индивидуальность

----------


## Betta

(по кругу идем?!)...

Человек

----------


## blooddrakon

Существо

----------


## MAJLbIXA

создание *)

----------


## NoNaMe

созидание

----------


## MAJLbIXA

наблюдение

----------


## Dubovyi_Gaai

эксперимент

----------


## MAJLbIXA

опыты

----------


## 7ГодПоВрачам

Животные

----------


## MAJLbIXA

искренность

----------


## 7ГодПоВрачам

Любовь

----------


## MAJLbIXA

ложь

----------


## NoNaMe

ложе

----------


## blooddrakon

Театр

----------


## 7ГодПоВрачам

Музыка

----------


## blooddrakon

Красота

----------


## Sick Spiny

спасёт мирё

----------


## MAJLbIXA

панацея

----------


## тень_мечты

таблетки

----------


## Pain

колёса

----------


## blooddrakon

Машины))

----------


## Pain

Аварии

----------


## Ness

Пробки :)

----------


## blooddrakon

Бутылки=)

----------


## Cindy

деньги=)

----------


## Agains

Зло

----------


## MAJLbIXA

inferno..

----------


## Аска

Аид

----------


## blooddrakon

Тартар

----------


## MAJLbIXA

бездна...

----------


## fucka rolla

> бездна...


 слушай бездна...давно наблюдаю за тобой... ты постиш только в ассоциациях... тебе ваще та форум нужен ?

----------


## MAJLbIXA

> слушай бездна...давно наблюдаю за тобой... ты постиш только в ассоциациях... тебе ваще та форум нужен ?


 плохо наблюдаешь...

----------


## fucka rolla

могу еще 21 страницу твоего профиля скопировать.... моло, что изменится...


MAJLbIXA

Ответов: 2150
Просмотров: 26597
 Форум: Другое   Добавлено: Вс Июл 22, 2007 1:13 pm   Тема: Ассоциации 
слушай бездна...давно наблюдаю за тобой... ты постиш только в ассоциациях... тебе ваще та форум нужен ? 

плохо наблюдаешь... 
  Тема: Ассоциации 
MAJLbIXA

Ответов: 2150
Просмотров: 26597
 Форум: Другое   Добавлено: Вс Июл 22, 2007 1:10 pm   Тема: Ассоциации 
бездна... 
  Тема: Ассоциации 
MAJLbIXA

Ответов: 2150
Просмотров: 26597
 Форум: Другое   Добавлено: Вс Июл 22, 2007 10:39 am   Тема: Ассоциации 
inferno.. 
  Тема: Ассоциации 
MAJLbIXA

Ответов: 2150
Просмотров: 26597
 Форум: Другое   Добавлено: Сб Июл 21, 2007 10:42 pm   Тема: Ассоциации 
панацея 
  Тема: Ассоциации 
MAJLbIXA

Ответов: 2150
Просмотров: 26597
 Форум: Другое   Добавлено: Пт Июл 20, 2007 4:46 pm   Тема: Ассоциации 
ложь 
  Тема: Ассоциации 
MAJLbIXA

Ответов: 2150
Просмотров: 26597
 Форум: Другое   Добавлено: Пт Июл 20, 2007 4:33 pm   Тема: Ассоциации 
искренность 
  Тема: Ассоциации 
MAJLbIXA

Ответов: 2150
Просмотров: 26597
 Форум: Другое   Добавлено: Пт Июл 20, 2007 4:09 pm   Тема: Ассоциации 
опыты 
  Тема: Ассоциации 
MAJLbIXA

Ответов: 2150
Просмотров: 26597
 Форум: Другое   Добавлено: Пт Июл 20, 2007 4:01 pm   Тема: Ассоциации 
наблюдение 
  Тема: Ассоциации 
MAJLbIXA

Ответов: 2150
Просмотров: 26597
 Форум: Другое   Добавлено: Пт Июл 20, 2007 3:16 pm   Тема: Ассоциации 
создание *) 
  Тема: Ассоциации 
MAJLbIXA

Ответов: 2150
Просмотров: 26597
 Форум: Другое   Добавлено: Чт Июл 19, 2007 1:54 am   Тема: Ассоциации 
личность 
  Тема: Ассоциации 
MAJLbIXA

Ответов: 2150
Просмотров: 26597
 Форум: Другое   Добавлено: Чт Июл 19, 2007 1:46 am   Тема: Ассоциации 
фантазия 
  Тема: Ассоциации 
MAJLbIXA

Ответов: 2150
Просмотров: 26597
 Форум: Другое   Добавлено: Чт Июл 19, 2007 1:41 am   Тема: Ассоциации 
художник =) 
  Тема: Ассоциации 
MAJLbIXA

Ответов: 2150
Просмотров: 26597
 Форум: Другое   Добавлено: Чт Июл 19, 2007 1:25 am   Тема: Ассоциации 
ладонь.. 
  Тема: Ассоциации 
MAJLbIXA

Ответов: 2150
Просмотров: 26597
 Форум: Другое   Добавлено: Чт Июл 19, 2007 1:17 am   Тема: Ассоциации 
острие ножа... 
  Тема: Ассоциации 
MAJLbIXA

Ответов: 2150
Просмотров: 26597
 Форум: Другое   Добавлено: Ср Июл 18, 2007 6:53 pm   Тема: Ассоциации 
опасность...

----------


## MAJLbIXA

делай что хочешь...

----------


## fucka rolla

> делай что хочешь...


 извини.....

----------


## MAJLbIXA

не извиняйся, все норм.

----------


## blooddrakon

*fucka rolla*, я тебя очень уважаю, но пожалуйста не надо флудить !!!!! Нравиться *MAJLbIX'е* пусть пишет только в асоциациях !!!!!! *MAJLbIXA* кстате тебя эт тоже касается , не надо флудить и оффтопить !!!!!!



> бездна...


 Пропасть

----------


## 7ГодПоВрачам

Тьма.

----------


## Rajtaro

Страсть

----------


## Pain

Необратимость

----------


## Аска

Страх

----------


## H2

Смерть

----------


## blooddrakon

Ужас

----------


## Аска

Мурашки

----------


## blooddrakon

Муравьишки)))[/u]

----------


## Аска

Травушка-муравушка)

----------


## тень_мечты

отсканировано)))

----------


## blooddrakon

Сканер)))

----------


## Lena

Копия :lol:  :arrow:

----------


## Аска

Подделка

----------


## taggart

_чёрт, это было на "подделку" )_
Разводка :р




> преследуется по закону


 дышло

----------


## Аска

*бало. 
Такой уж у меня извращенный ум.

----------


## Аска

Отстало

*хотелось матерно написать, но, боюсь, забанят меня))*

----------


## vlad775577

народ вы даёте..давайте ещё и в крестики нолики поиграем!!!

----------


## Светлый Ангел

А может в кошки-мышки?

----------


## Белый дракон

> Отстало


 от жизни

----------


## Светлый Ангел

> от жизни


 до смерти

----------


## Белый дракон

> от жизни


 


> до смерти


 от заката до рассвета  :lol:

----------


## Римма

от 18 и старше

----------


## Аска

порнуха))

Игровые темы у нас будут в НЕсуициде.

----------


## Wolf

немцы

----------


## Agains

Пиво

----------


## Аска

Зло

----------


## Wolf

демон

----------


## Аска

призрак

----------


## Freezer2007

муки

----------


## Аска

Сансара

----------


## Римма

Саноске

----------


## 7ГодПоВрачам

Незнание.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Просвященность

----------


## NoNaMe

Свищ

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Дорога

----------


## Freezer2007

уходить

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Возвращение

----------


## Freezer2007

приветствие

----------


## Agains

Windows XP(rus)

----------


## Freezer2007

глюк

----------


## Agains

грибы

----------


## Freezer2007

мухомор

----------


## NoNaMe

трусы в горошек

----------


## Freezer2007

извращение

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Фантазия

----------


## тень_мечты

реальность

----------


## Freezer2007

зло

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Грусть

----------


## Freezer2007

депресия

----------


## Voluntaria

смерть

----------


## Freezer2007

боль

----------


## blooddrakon

Раны

----------


## тень_мечты

кровь

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Шелк

----------


## Voluntaria

свобода

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Небо

----------


## Voluntaria

Гроза

----------


## blooddrakon

Молния

----------


## Voluntaria

Провода

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Пульс

----------


## stre10k

красная кровь

----------


## Габо

Смерть.

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Тепло

----------


## blooddrakon

Огонь

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Костер

----------


## Voluntaria

Жизнь

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Любовь

----------


## Voluntaria

Счастье

----------


## blooddrakon

Мечта

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Чистота

----------


## Voluntaria

Невинность

----------


## blooddrakon

Детство

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Котенок

----------


## blooddrakon

Уют

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Объятия

----------


## blooddrakon

Поцелуй

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Влечение

----------


## Voluntaria

Секс

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Девственность

----------


## Voluntaria

Кровь

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Замкнутый круг

----------


## Voluntaria

Страх

----------


## NoNaMe

Трах

----------


## Freezer2007

ХХХ (18+)

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Пошлость

----------


## Freezer2007

мазохизм

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Боль

----------


## Freezer2007

жизнь

----------


## Voluntaria

Крик

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Слезы

----------


## Freezer2007

соль

----------


## Voluntaria

Сладость

----------


## Freezer2007

наслаждение

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Океан

----------


## Voluntaria

Прохлада

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Мороженое

----------


## Voluntaria

Вкусно

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Приятно

----------


## Freezer2007

Радость

----------


## NoNaMe

Смех

----------


## Voluntaria

Детство

----------


## blooddrakon

Игры

----------


## Voluntaria

Скорость

----------


## Римма

СПИД

----------


## Voluntaria

Пипец

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Сердце

----------


## Freezer2007

кровь

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Музыка

----------


## Freezer2007

релакс

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Пена

----------


## Freezer2007

ванна

----------


## Светлый Ангел

вода

----------


## Freezer2007

брызги

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Всплеск

----------


## Freezer2007

емоции

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Переживания

----------


## Freezer2007

чувства

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Любовь

----------


## Freezer2007

боль

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Сострадание

----------


## blooddrakon

Жалость

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Слабость

----------


## blooddrakon

Сила

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Неудача

----------


## blooddrakon

Ошибка

----------


## Pain

Прощение

----------


## Катри-N

легкость

----------


## Freezer2007

ПЕРО

----------


## Betta

письмо

----------


## Римма

Друг

----------


## Voluntaria

Доверие

----------


## Римма

Предательство

----------


## Voluntaria

Обида

----------


## Римма

Маты

----------


## Freezer2007

эмоции

----------


## Римма

Взрыв

----------


## Freezer2007

феерверк

----------


## Agains

Новый год

----------


## Freezer2007

куранты

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Башня

----------


## Freezer2007

дракон

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Принцесса

----------


## Freezer2007

РЫЦАРЬ

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Подвиг

----------


## Freezer2007

ПОБЕДА

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Война

----------


## Freezer2007

обман

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Предательство

----------


## Voluntaria

Чувства

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Потеря

----------


## Voluntaria

Отчаяние

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Стена

----------


## H2

Непреодолимость

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Воля

----------


## H2

Сила

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Разум

----------


## H2

Инстинкт

----------


## Римма

Животный

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Друг

----------


## шагающий в тени....

метла

----------


## Катри-N

верность

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Собака

----------


## Voluntaria

Взаимопонимание

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Отношения

----------


## Voluntaria

Любовь

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Виктория

----------


## Freezer2007

девушка

----------


## Аска

Космос

----------


## Freezer2007

Бригада

----------


## Аска

Стройка

----------


## Freezer2007

ПереСтройка :Smile:

----------


## Аска

Перемены

----------


## Freezer2007

школа

----------


## blooddrakon

Каникулы

----------


## Freezer2007

скука

----------


## Аска

жизнь

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Цветок

----------


## Freezer2007

гармония

----------


## Voluntaria

Уют

----------


## Аска

Дом

----------


## blooddrakon

Очаг

----------


## Аска

Огонь

----------


## blooddrakon

Тепло

----------


## Аска

Душа.

----------


## blooddrakon

Сознание

----------


## Аска

В_и_дение

----------


## Voluntaria

Галлюцинации

----------


## Freezer2007

наркотики

----------


## Римма

Медицина

----------


## Freezer2007

психиатор

----------


## Римма

псих

----------


## Freezer2007

кусатся

----------


## Римма

связывать

----------


## Аска

ограничение

----------


## Freezer2007

брачные узы

----------


## Римма

садо-мазо

----------


## Аска

Цепи

----------


## Римма

HEAVY METAL

----------


## Freezer2007

музыка.

----------


## Аска

волны

----------


## Freezer2007

белая лодочка

----------


## Аска

Причал

----------


## Freezer2007

порт

----------


## Аска

Грузчик

----------


## Freezer2007

тяжесть

----------


## Аска

мезим

----------


## Freezer2007

лекарство

----------


## Аска

антидепрессант

----------


## Freezer2007

времменная радость

----------


## Аска

разочарование

----------


## Freezer2007

любовь

----------


## Аска

сомнения

----------


## Freezer2007

страдания

----------


## Аска

Самобичевание

----------


## Freezer2007

боль

----------


## Аска

лезвие

----------


## Freezer2007

кровь

----------


## Аска

Кровопотеря

----------


## Freezer2007

обморок

----------


## Аска

Потеря сознания

Freezer2007, ну неужели нет более осмысленного способа увеличения количества сообщений?..

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Свет

----------


## Pain

Шторы

----------


## Аска

Занавес

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Финал

----------


## Pain

Аплодисменты....

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Ладони

----------


## Римма

Тепло

----------


## Катри-N

Солнце

----------


## истерика

8) жара..

----------


## Аска

прохлада

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Уют

----------


## Аска

Мебель

Уют у нас совсем недавно был. Повторяемся, товарищи))

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Плюш

----------


## Аска

Медвед

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Машенька

----------


## Аска

девочка

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Мальчик

----------


## Римма

Интерес

----------


## Freezer2007

безразличие

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Апатия

----------


## Аска

бессилие

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Слабость

----------


## Аска

Малодушие

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Бедность

----------


## Аска

Нищета

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Черта

----------


## Аска

характер

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Стойкость

----------


## Аска

краска

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Зеленая

----------


## Freezer2007

трава

----------


## Аска

рокот космодрома))

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Звезда

----------


## Аска

Солнце

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Небо

----------


## Аска

снег

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Холод

----------


## Аска

душа

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Тело

----------


## Аска

Труп

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Синий

----------


## Freezer2007

голубой

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Ориентация

----------


## Agains

компас

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Лес

----------


## Betta

глушь

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Тишина

----------


## Betta

Дельфин

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Млекопитающее

----------


## taggart

корофка

----------


## Аска

Млекодающее :р

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Молоко

----------


## Римма

Огурцы

----------


## Аска

Несварение желудка

Это если огурчики солененькие  :Smile:

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Тошнота

----------


## Freezer2007

Рвота

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Гадость

----------


## Аска

Змея

----------


## Freezer2007

хитрость

----------


## Римма

Опыт

----------


## Аска

Горечь

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Сладость

----------


## Freezer2007

поцелуй

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Возлюбленный

----------


## BlackBlood

любовь

----------


## Римма

Секс

----------


## BlackBlood

похоть

----------


## Римма

порнография

----------


## BlackBlood

интернет

----------


## Римма

общение

----------


## BlackBlood

люди

----------


## Римма

взаимоотношения

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Общение

----------


## BlackBlood

друзья

----------


## Amnesia

предательство

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Измена

----------


## Amnesia

отелло

----------


## blooddrakon

Мавр

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Шекспир

----------


## Agains

поэзия

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Проза

----------


## nothing1

Вам не надоело, елы-палы?..

----------


## Amnesia

недовольство

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Претензии

----------


## NoNaMe

Тензор

----------


## Римма

Сенсор   :Smile:

----------


## Freezer2007

Радар

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Самолет

----------


## Freezer2007

парашут

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Прыжок

----------


## BlackBlood

адреналин

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Кровь

----------


## BlackBlood

ранение

----------


## blooddrakon

Бинты

----------


## BlackBlood

Ткань

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Шелк

----------


## BlackBlood

красота

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Девушка

----------


## BlackBlood

живой организм

----------


## Freezer2007

инфузория туфелька :lol:

----------


## BlackBlood

биология

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Школа

----------


## BlackBlood

курилка =)

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Сигареты

----------


## BlackBlood

дым

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Паровоз

----------


## BlackBlood

железная дорога

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Рельсы

----------


## BlackBlood

Метал

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Таблица Менделеева

----------


## BlackBlood

атомы

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Молекулы

----------


## BlackBlood

скука

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Молчание

----------


## BlackBlood

тишина

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Шепот

----------


## BlackBlood

разговор

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Речь

----------


## BlackBlood

слова

----------


## blooddrakon

Текст

----------


## BlackBlood

б у к о в к и

----------


## blooddrakon

Азбука

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Дет.сад

----------


## Azazello

Дети

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Цветы жизни  :Smile:

----------


## BlackBlood

букет

----------


## Azazello

розы   :Smile:

----------


## BlackBlood

шипы

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Колючки

----------


## BlackBlood

боль

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Слезы

----------


## BlackBlood

соль

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Сахар

----------


## BlackBlood

яд

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Змея

----------


## BlackBlood

гадюка

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Удав

----------


## BlackBlood

ху.ня( извините что не по теме)

рептилия

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Ящерица

----------


## BlackBlood

пустыня

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Пески

----------


## BlackBlood

ботинки

----------


## Azazello

шнурки

----------


## Римма

гладить

----------


## Azazello

утюг

----------


## BlackBlood

элекричетсво

----------


## Azazello

Атомная ЭлектроСтанция

----------


## BlackBlood

Чернобыль =)

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Мутанты

----------


## BlackBlood

уроды

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Грубость

----------


## BlackBlood

Зависть

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Пороки

----------


## BlackBlood

наказание

----------


## Azazello

Преступление

----------


## BlackBlood

Достоевский

----------


## Azazello

Раскольников

----------


## BlackBlood

Убийца

----------


## Azazello

кровь

----------


## BlackBlood

река

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Озеро

----------


## BlackBlood

рыбы

----------


## Freezer2007

зодиак

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Созвездие

----------


## BlackBlood

Космос

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Планета

----------


## BlackBlood

астероид

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Комета

----------


## BlackBlood

Астрономия

----------


## Freezer2007

школа

----------


## BlackBlood

Ад

----------


## Azazello

огонь

----------


## BlackBlood

костёр

----------


## Azazello

природа

----------


## BlackBlood

Свежий воздух

----------


## Azazello

ночь

----------


## Freezer2007

звёзды

----------


## Azazello

наука

----------


## BlackBlood

учёные

----------


## Azazello

университет

----------


## BlackBlood

Диплом

----------


## Freezer2007

РОБОТА

----------


## Azazello

механизм

----------


## BlackBlood

шестерёнка

----------


## Azazello

часы

----------


## BlackBlood

время

----------


## Римма

деньги

----------


## BlackBlood

зло

----------


## Римма

Добро

----------


## BlackBlood

свет

----------


## Azazello

Тунель

----------


## BlackBlood

метро

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Поезд

----------


## BlackBlood

Транспорт

----------


## Azazello

электричество

----------


## blooddrakon

Энергия

----------


## Римма

Жизнь

----------


## BlackBlood

смерть

----------


## Римма

Могила

----------


## BlackBlood

крест

----------


## Azazello

религия

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Христианство

----------


## Azazello

толерантность

----------


## Светлый Ангел

терпимость

----------


## Azazello

покорство

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Рабство

----------


## Azazello

Древность

----------


## NoNaMe

Баобаб

----------


## Azazello

Дерево

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Паркет

----------


## Azazello

пол

----------


## Azazello

смайл

----------


## BlackBlood

колобок

----------


## taggart

> колобок


 "Менты"
_(сериал "улицы разбитых фонарей", в общем)_

----------


## BlackBlood

дворник

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Уборка

----------


## Freezer2007

киллер)

----------


## BlackBlood

преступник

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Прокурор

----------


## Римма

Прокуратор

----------


## Azazello

"Мастер и маргарита" Булгакова

----------


## BlackBlood

Книга

----------


## Azazello

Структура

----------


## Freezer2007

информатор

----------


## Azazello

дезинформатор

----------


## Аска

дезинфекция

----------


## nothing1

Вши

----------


## Аска

Блохи

----------


## Azazello

Животные

----------


## BlackBlood

люди

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Человеки

----------


## Аска

Недочеловеки

----------


## BlackBlood

Изгой

----------


## Аска

Гр. "Алиса"

----------


## BlackBlood

Музыкант

----------


## Римма

Зоофил

----------


## Римма

Тюрьма

----------


## BlackBlood

клетка.

----------


## Римма

Оружие

----------


## Azazello

танк

----------


## Аска

Толстая женщина

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Корова

----------


## Azazello

Молоко

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Белый

----------


## BlackBlood

чёрный

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Серый

----------


## Azazello

переход

----------


## BlackBlood

"зебра"

----------


## Azazello

автомобиль

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Машина

----------


## BlackBlood

изобретение

----------


## Azazello

физика

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Открытие

----------


## Azazello

случайность

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Неожиданность

----------


## Аска

Облегчение  :wink:

----------


## Римма

Кайф

----------


## Freezer2007

Зелёный человечек  :Big Grin:

----------


## blooddrakon

Нашествие марсиан  :Big Grin:

----------


## Betta

фильмы

----------


## BlackBlood

музыка

----------


## Azazello

аккорд

----------


## Римма

Гитара

----------


## Freezer2007

русская народная

----------


## Azazello

аккордеон

----------


## NightKnight

Смайл

----------


## Azazello

аська

----------


## blooddrakon

Квип

----------


## NightKnight

Программа

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Компьютер

----------


## BlackBlood

интернет

----------


## NightKnight

Паутина

----------


## Freezer2007

паучёк

----------


## Римма

Убийца

----------


## Azazello

кровь

----------


## blooddrakon

Вены

----------


## NightKnight

Лезвие

----------


## MoLLy

дурка)

----------


## BlackBlood

таблетки

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Круг

----------


## BlackBlood

Фигура

----------


## NightKnight

Девушка

----------


## Римма

Старость

----------


## nothing1

Беспомощность Униженность Уродство

----------


## Azazello

смерть

----------


## NightKnight

Суицид

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Убийство

----------


## NightKnight

Уголовный кодекс

----------


## NightKnight

Путин :lol:

----------


## Римма

Надпись

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Текст

----------


## BlackBlood

Стихи

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Метафора

----------


## BlackBlood

урок литературы

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Скука=)

----------


## BlackBlood

Дом-2

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Реалити

----------


## BlackBlood

Телевидение

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Прогресс

----------


## BlackBlood

Клонирование

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Мутация

----------


## BlackBlood

чудовища  :mrgreen:

----------


## Светлый Ангел

красавицы  :lol:

----------


## BlackBlood

бал

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Принц

----------


## BlackBlood

принцесса

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Горошина=)

----------


## BlackBlood

Еда

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Вкусно!!

----------


## BlackBlood

Амброзия

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Длинное и глупое определение

----------


## Freezer2007

толковый словарь

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Даль

----------


## Freezer2007

дорога

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Путь

----------


## Freezer2007

конец (пути)

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Начало=)

----------


## Freezer2007

ЗАМКНУТЫЙ КРУГ

----------


## blooddrakon

Змея пожирающая свой хвост.

----------


## silver.vlad

вечность

----------


## Римма

Уроборос

----------


## BlackBlood

рептилия

----------


## Римма

Баа-ааальшая черепаха!   :Smile:

----------


## BlackBlood

Буратино

----------


## Римма

Дерево

----------


## BlackBlood

цветы

----------


## Римма

Венок

----------


## BlackBlood

могила

----------


## Римма

воскрешение

----------


## BlackBlood

сатанисты

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Религия

----------


## BlackBlood

вера

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Доверие

----------


## BlackBlood

секрет

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Страшная) Тайна

----------


## BlackBlood

шпионы 8)

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Разведка

----------


## BlackBlood

открытие

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Закрытие=)

----------


## BlackBlood

дверь

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Ручка

----------


## BlackBlood

карандаш

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Линейка

----------


## BlackBlood

рулетка (которая для измерения длины)

----------


## Freezer2007

поккер

----------


## BlackBlood

карты

----------


## nothing1

Таро

----------


## BlackBlood

судьба

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Фаталисты

----------


## BlackBlood

Пессимисты

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Несправедливость

----------


## Freezer2007

Суд

----------


## BlackBlood

Наказание

----------


## Freezer2007

зона.

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Отчуждение

----------


## BlackBlood

небо в клеточку =)

----------


## Freezer2007

мультики

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Сейлор Мун

----------


## BlackBlood

аниме

----------


## Freezer2007

большие глаза

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Слезы

----------


## nothing1

Корова (ассоциация к большим глазам). Светлый ангел-резвая ты больно)

----------


## Светлый Ангел

ресницы

----------


## BlackBlood

молоко

----------


## Freezer2007

гадость :mrgreen:

----------


## nothing1

Нейролептики

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Что это?=)

----------


## nothing1

Гнусные таблетки для лечения шизофрении (конечно, не только таблетки, но в ассоциациях у меня всплывают именно таблетки)

----------


## Freezer2007

*Светлый Ангел*
Термин нейролептики (нейролептические средства) был предложен еще в 1967 г, когда разрабатывалась первая классификация психотропных препаратов. Им обозначали средства, предназначенные для лечения тяжелых заболеваний ЦНС (психозов).  
П.С спасибо за Амброзию  :Big Grin:  

Психиатрия

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Невроз

----------


## Freezer2007

шиза

----------


## nothing1

Nothing1

----------


## Аска

Самоирония)

----------


## Римма

Выздоровление

----------


## BlackBlood

Лекарства

----------


## Римма

"Чтобы в пропасть не пасть,
мы пили горькие травы..."

----------


## BlackBlood

Алкоголь

----------


## Римма

Депрессия

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Веселье

----------


## BlackBlood

улыбка

----------


## nothing1

Детство (ассоциация к веселью) опять меня опередили)

----------


## BlackBlood

воспоминания

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Юность

----------


## Freezer2007

дитя

----------


## BlackBlood

Родители

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Родственники

----------


## Freezer2007

надоели

----------


## BlackBlood

люди

----------


## Freezer2007

стадо

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Коровы

----------


## Freezer2007

тёлки

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Пошлость

----------


## Azazello

низость

----------


## BlackBlood

грязь

----------


## Freezer2007

дождь

----------


## BlackBlood

капли

----------


## Azazello

кровь

----------


## Freezer2007

алый

----------


## Azazello

гвоздика

----------


## Freezer2007

белая роза

----------


## BlackBlood

Шатунов

----------


## Freezer2007

медведь Шатун  :Smile:

----------


## BlackBlood

Панда

----------


## Azazello

Черно-белый цвет

----------


## BlackBlood

шахматы

----------


## Azazello

логика

----------


## BlackBlood

мозг

----------


## Freezer2007

серая хрень

----------


## BlackBlood

антирадуга   :Smile:

----------


## Римма

Бесцветье

----------


## Freezer2007

дельтонизм

----------


## Azazello

окулист

----------


## BlackBlood

глаза

----------


## Azazello

веки

----------


## Freezer2007

ресницы

----------


## Azazello

лицо

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Улыбка

----------


## Freezer2007

КРЕК+ШАМПАНСКОЕ

----------


## Римма

ANTI- exit   !!!

----------


## Аска

Личное мнение

----------


## Azazello

индивидуальность

----------


## Freezer2007

личность

----------


## Аска

Самоуважение

----------


## Freezer2007

большая проблема

----------


## Аска

Самоуничтожение

----------


## Freezer2007

боль

----------


## Аска

спазм

----------


## Римма

медицинская помощь

----------


## Аска

"Скорая"

----------


## Azazello

Реанимация

----------


## Freezer2007

"Нехочишь, а вытащат"

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

возвращение

----------


## Freezer2007

БОЛЬ

----------


## TUSKA

крик

----------


## Azazello

страх

----------


## Freezer2007

грусть

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

тишина

----------


## Аска

Глухота

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Ушки

----------


## Аска

"Пельмени" по-фински

----------


## Freezer2007

непробовал))

----------


## Аска

Неизведанное

*Freezer2007*, блюдо, похожее на пельмени, в Финляндии называется словом, которое переводится на руский как "ушки"))

----------


## Freezer2007

интерес (даж не знаю к чему больше эта асоциация: к блюду, или неизведаному))))

----------


## Аска

познание

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

спокойствие

----------


## Freezer2007

труп

----------


## Kler

> труп


 Отсутствие желаний.

----------


## Freezer2007

Моя жизнь

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

безмятежность

----------


## Аска

Тупость

----------


## Римма

Ум

----------


## Аска

Редкость

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Раритет

----------


## Аска

Старость

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Молодость

----------


## Аска

Отрочество

----------


## Римма

Эмбрион  :Smile: ))

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Зародыш

----------


## Римма

Аборт

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Выкидыш

----------


## Аска

Потеря

----------


## Римма

Счастливая находка

----------


## Аска

5000$

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Деньги

----------


## Римма

Возможность

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

использование

----------


## Римма

...людей в своих интересах

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Корысть

----------


## Римма

Сеппуку

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

прищуривание

----------


## Римма

Звериный оскал

----------


## Аска

Зёв

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

лев

----------


## Аска

Зодиак

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Знак

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

плюс

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Полярность

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

магнит

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Притяжение

----------


## Azazello

Механика

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

прибор

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Физика

----------


## Freezer2007

притяжение

----------


## Azazello

рекурсия

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

пример

----------


## Azazello

производная

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Алгебра

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

уравнение +)

----------


## Светлый Ангел

неравенство

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

слои

----------


## Freezer2007

население

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

карта

----------


## Светлый Ангел

География

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

атлас

----------


## Freezer2007

ткань

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

шелк

----------


## Azazello

белый цвет

----------


## Freezer2007

снег

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

саундтрек

----------


## Azazello

музыка

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

громкость

----------


## Azazello

электричество

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

лампочка

----------


## Azazello

Вольфрам

----------


## Freezer2007

меньделеев

----------


## Azazello

Химия

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

ожог

----------


## Azazello

Щелочь

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

кислота

----------


## Azazello

нейтральность

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

равнина

----------


## Azazello

карта

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

флажок

----------


## Freezer2007

сластика

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

символ

----------


## Azazello

знак

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

действие

----------


## Аска

Противодействие

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

позиция

----------


## Римма

Кама Сутра

----------


## BlackBlood

книжка

----------


## Римма

Читать

----------


## Azazello

литература

----------


## Римма

Алгебра

----------


## Azazello

Математический анализ   :Smile:

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

здоровый сон  :wink:

----------


## Римма

Сомнамбулизм

----------


## Freezer2007

многобукаф)))

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

> многобукаф)))


  :P 

соображение

----------


## nothing1

Торможение

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

путь

----------


## Azazello

скорость

----------


## nothing1

Антилопа-гну

----------


## wert22

Linux

----------


## NoNaMe

Пингвин

----------


## nothing1

Что-то маленькое толстенькое и смешное

----------


## Аска

Леонов. Актер такой, если что.

----------


## nothing1

Дэнни дэ Вито

----------


## Аска

Бэтмен

----------


## Габо

Вэл Килмер.

----------


## Аска

"Александр"

----------


## Габо

Скопье.

----------


## Аска

Македония

----------


## Габо

Югославия.

----------


## Аска

Эмир Кустурица

----------


## NoNaMe

Устрица

----------


## Габо

Склизкая фигулина.

----------


## Аска

Слизняк

Как вы с Кустурицы - на фигулину перешли)

----------


## Габо

Аризонская мечта.

----------


## Azazello

сша

----------


## Freezer2007

ПУСТЫНЯ

----------


## Azazello

температура

----------


## Freezer2007

39,7

----------


## Azazello

Пневмония

----------


## Габо

Тяжёлые

----------


## Аска

Героин

----------


## Габо

Уход

----------


## Аска

Приход!


На этой радостной ноте я торжественно обещаю себе больше не писать в игровые темы. Несерьезно это всё.

----------


## Габо

Разочарование

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

холод

----------


## nothing1

Антарктида

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

белый цвет

----------


## Римма

Преломление - Радуга

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

свет

----------


## Freezer2007

ангел

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

крыло

----------


## Freezer2007

ворон

----------


## Катри-N

птица

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

клюв

----------


## Катри-N

пеликан

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

лягушка

----------


## Катри-N

болото

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

тина

----------


## Катри-N

грязь

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

глина

----------


## Римма

Сосед?

----------


## Катри-N

друг

----------


## Azazello

враг

----------


## Sl0D

ненавижу

----------


## Freezer2007

...себя

----------


## Sl0D

люблю  :Big Grin:

----------


## Катри-N

жизнь

----------


## Azazello

смерть

----------


## Катри-N

покой

----------


## Sl0D

вместе

----------


## Катри-N

сила

----------


## Azazello

противостояние

----------


## Римма

Вызов

----------


## Freezer2007

Дуэль

----------


## Катри-N

выстрел

----------


## Freezer2007

Избавленье

----------


## Катри-N

спокойствие

----------


## Azazello

небытие

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

вакуум

----------


## Катри-N

пустота

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

колба

----------


## Freezer2007

химия

----------


## Катри-N

скука

----------


## Azazello

тоска

----------


## Катри-N

слёзы

----------


## Freezer2007

серце

----------


## Катри-N

любовь

----------


## Azazello

одиночество

----------


## Катри-N

страх

----------


## Azazello

ужас

----------


## Катри-N

кровь

----------


## blooddrakon

ртуть

----------


## Freezer2007

дракон

----------


## Римма

Ха...   :Smile:   Механический...   :Smile:

----------


## bugfly

:arrow: Засранец  :Big Grin:

----------


## Freezer2007

цензура

----------


## Kler

> цензура


 Правда.

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

вуаль

----------


## Римма

Маска

----------


## BlackBlood

Маскарад

----------


## Римма

Карнавал

----------


## Катри-N

интерес

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

желание

----------


## Катри-N

зависимость

----------


## Voluntaria

кайф

----------


## Катри-N

туман :lol:

----------


## Freezer2007

Дым

----------


## Катри-N

огонь

----------


## Римма

"Прости - и возьмешь 
И возьмешь на ладонь мой огонь 
И все то, в чем я странно замешан 
Замешано густо..."

(А.Башлачев - Когда мы вдвоем)

----------


## Freezer2007

любовь

----------


## Римма

Самоотдача

----------


## Azazello

Энергия

----------


## Freezer2007

ЕЛЕКТРОэнергия

----------


## BlackBlood

лампочка

----------


## Azazello

Свет

----------


## Римма

"Ты манишь на свет всех крылатых в ночи
Но не хочешь согреть никого этим светом..."

----------


## Azazello

Изоляция

----------


## Римма

Изолента

----------


## Azazello

Провода

----------


## Римма

Напряжение

----------


## Freezer2007

отнашения

----------


## BlackBlood

любовь

----------


## Azazello

продолжение

----------


## bugfly

задалбывает

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

инструмент

----------


## bugfly

дорогой

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

работа

----------


## Freezer2007

джоули

----------


## Габо

Джеймс Прескотт

----------


## Freezer2007

не наш=>чужой

----------


## bugfly

классный фильм (чужой всмысле)

----------


## Freezer2007

(ща по телику идёт!)
*ХИЩНИК*

----------


## Azazello

зверь

----------


## Freezer2007

Единорог

----------


## Azazello

миф

----------


## bugfly

доступность знаний

----------


## Freezer2007

википедия

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

справка

----------


## Azazello

энциклопедия

----------


## NoNaMe

Циклоп-педик

----------


## Freezer2007

МИФИЧЕСКИЕ МЕНЬШИНЫ))

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Легенды

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

пересказ

----------


## Freezer2007

*школьная програма* (институт рулит там такой фигни - нет)

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

расписание

----------


## Freezer2007

прогулы

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

компания

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Смех

----------


## bugfly

посиделки

----------


## Freezer2007

девчёнки

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Мальчишки

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

бесы +)

----------


## Римма

Песня группы Арии "Бесы"

----------


## bugfly

прикольные ребята

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

позитив

----------


## Azazello

негатив

----------


## Габо

аперитив

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

аппетит

----------


## Freezer2007

отсутствует

----------


## bugfly

понимание возможности

----------


## Azazello

комплексный анализ

----------


## bugfly

идиотский предмет - одна классификация собственных заблуждений

----------


## Freezer2007

Кубик-рубик

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

гемморой  :lol:

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

стринги

----------


## Римма

Стриптиз у шеста

----------


## Freezer2007

ночной клуб

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

флаер

----------


## Freezer2007

хер достанешь

----------


## Betta

мужик

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

баба +)

----------


## bugfly

колхоз

----------


## Betta

панк

----------


## bugfly

девчонка

----------


## BlackBlood

Бантики

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

сарафан

----------


## Azazello

платье

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Короткая юбка

----------


## Freezer2007

секси

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Кожаный топ

----------


## Freezer2007

прикольно

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Оригинально

----------


## Freezer2007

неповторимо

----------


## Azazello

единственно

----------


## blooddrakon

Уникально

----------


## Сибиряк

Явление

----------


## Azazello

Природа

----------


## Сибиряк

Натуралист

----------


## Freezer2007

Пионерский галстук

----------


## bugfly

красный

----------


## NoNaMe

600нм

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

параметр

----------


## Римма

90 - 90 - 90  :P

----------


## NoNaMe

такси

----------


## Freezer2007

зеленоглазое

----------


## NoNaMe

такси ёпт  :Big Grin:

----------


## Freezer2007

всёравно зеленоглазое  :P

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*NoNaMe, Freezer2007*  :Smile:  

здоровье

----------


## Freezer2007

Спорт

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

нагрузка

----------


## nothing1

полный холодильник жрачки вкусной

----------


## Azazello

аппетит

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

утоление

----------


## Azazello

вода

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

поток

----------


## NoNaMe

потоп

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

ковчег

----------


## Azazello

лодка

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

капитан

----------


## Freezer2007

Лайнер

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

плавание

----------


## Freezer2007

II разряд :P

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Чемпион

----------


## Габо

Штангенциркуль

----------


## bugfly

Неточный

----------


## Габо

Драгунов

----------


## Freezer2007

ПУШКА

----------


## Габо

Кушка

----------


## bugfly

Высоко

----------


## Freezer2007

ВЕТЕР=>СВОБОДА

----------


## Габо

Горилла

----------


## NoNaMe

кинг-конг

----------


## Габо

динг донг

----------


## BlackBlood

звонок

----------


## Freezer2007

> звонок


 опять оператор  :Big Grin:  
разочарование

----------


## Scream

игра

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

очарование

----------


## Scream

разочарование...

----------


## Azazello

депрессия

----------


## Scream

замыкание в себе

----------


## Azazello

пустота

----------


## Scream

пространство

----------


## Azazello

Время

----------


## Scream

Часы

----------


## Катри-N

звонок

----------


## Scream

телефон

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

кнопки

----------


## Scream

клавиатура

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

Enter

----------


## Scream

вход

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

обстановка

----------


## Scream

страх

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

сковывание

----------


## Azazello

оцепенение

----------


## Scream

здавливание

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

комплекс

----------


## Scream

неплноценности  :Smile:

----------


## Freezer2007

ограниченность

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

рамки

----------


## Azazello

грань

----------


## Freezer2007

зеркало

----------


## Azazello

отражение

----------


## Beata

туман

----------


## Scream

сигареты...

----------


## Beata

ночь

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Красота

----------


## Freezer2007

звёзды

----------


## Scream

Космос...

----------


## Freezer2007

даль

----------


## Scream

горизонт

----------


## Freezer2007

закат

----------


## Scream

вечереет

----------


## Freezer2007

а у меня утро))))
-сон-

----------


## Римма

Сон похерен

----------


## Scream

безсонница

----------


## Римма

Умные мысли

----------


## Freezer2007

нэт

----------


## Scream

вирис

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

слово

----------


## Azazello

дело

----------


## Freezer2007

уничтожать

----------


## NoNaMe

пушка-дезинтегратор

----------


## Azazello

Оружие

----------


## Freezer2007

висок

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

молоток +)

----------


## Azazello

гвоздь

----------


## Freezer2007

ржавый

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

чистка

----------


## Azazello

Удаление

----------


## Freezer2007

корзина

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

ведро

----------


## Freezer2007

вода

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

информация

----------


## Scream

Пизд*ж

----------


## Freezer2007

Сцуки

----------


## Beata

бл*ди

----------


## Azazello

Ничтожества

----------


## Freezer2007

это- Я

----------


## stre10k

телефон

----------


## Freezer2007

переадресация

----------


## bugfly

непосредственный контакт

----------


## Римма

Есть контакт! (зеленые человее-еечкиии!)

----------


## NoNaMe

бластер

----------


## Freezer2007

звёздные войны

----------


## Scream

фантастика

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

счастливая жизнь

----------


## Freezer2007

мечты

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

взаимная любовь

----------


## Scream

сказка это...

----------


## Freezer2007

... и жили он долго и счастливо :cry:

----------


## Scream

и умерли в одинь день...

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

и попали в ад...

----------


## Freezer2007

...и было им там весело.
(както мы от темы отошли)

----------


## Scream

тоесть у них отключили гарячию воду зимой

(на асоциации непохоже становиться это)

----------


## Freezer2007

отопление
(всё вернётся во круги своя)

----------


## Scream

ТЭЦ

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

здание

----------


## Scream

Хрущевка мрачная...

----------


## Freezer2007

ссср

----------


## Scream

Тупые комунисты...

----------


## Freezer2007

сцука Сталин

----------


## Freezer2007

Энштейн

----------


## Azazello

Физика

----------


## Катри-N

химия

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

ненависть))))))

----------


## Катри-N

злоба

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

гнев

----------


## Катри-N

агрессия

----------


## Beata

кровь

----------


## Azazello

Инстинкт

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

самосохранение

----------


## Катри-N

жизнь

----------


## Azazello

предел

----------


## Катри-N

высота

----------


## Azazello

полет

----------


## Катри-N

крыша

----------


## Azazello

дом

----------


## Катри-N

жильё

----------


## Freezer2007

ТЮРЬМА

----------


## Катри-N

решетка

----------


## bugfly

платформа Гребенникова

----------


## Габо

Издательский дом Гребенникова.

----------


## Катри-N

глупость

----------


## Римма

Абсурд - чепуха - нонсенс

----------


## Freezer2007

Неординарное явление => суицид

----------


## Scream

свобода

----------


## Катри-N

крылья

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

небо

----------


## Azazello

Небытие

----------


## Катри-N

тишина

----------


## Azazello

темнота

----------


## Alone

полное одиночество..

----------


## Катри-N

ночь

----------


## Azazello

бессоница

----------


## Beata

вереница

----------


## bugfly

события

----------


## Катри-N

суета

----------


## Beata

обыденность

----------


## Катри-N

однообразие

----------


## Freezer2007

скука

----------


## Катри-N

тоска

----------


## Freezer2007

доска

----------


## Катри-N

парта

----------


## Freezer2007

школа

----------


## Beata

пионеры

----------


## Катри-N

лагерь

----------


## Freezer2007

бой-скауты

----------


## Beata

бобры

----------


## Freezer2007

гринпись))))[/u]

----------


## NoNaMe

панды

----------


## Beata

плюш

----------


## NoNaMe

мягкие игрушки

----------


## Beata

дети

----------


## BlackBlood

соска

----------


## Woodland

геморрой

----------


## Beata

гной

----------


## Woodland

давление

----------


## Sonata Nebo

фёдор двинятин

----------


## Freezer2007

не знаю такого

----------


## Катри-N

недоумение

----------


## Freezer2007

слабоумие

----------


## Римма

Альцгеймер

----------


## Freezer2007

болезнь

----------


## Beata

дисфункция головного мозга

----------


## Woodland

прозрение

----------


## Beata

откровение

----------


## NoNaMe

Aqua Nox 2

----------


## Freezer2007

вода(дальше не понял)

----------


## Beata

вторая смерть

----------


## Freezer2007

воскрешение

----------


## Scream

хуйня...

----------


## Beata

слизь

----------


## Scream

сопли

----------


## Beata

какая-то гадость

----------


## Azazello

грязь

----------


## Beata

земля

----------


## Woodland

эксгумация

----------


## Woodland

Эксгумация

----------


## Freezer2007

ТРУП

----------


## Woodland

Смрад от разложения. И альбом Carcass 1990 года.

----------


## Freezer2007

Вонь

----------


## blooddrakon

Мусорка

----------


## Катри-N

свалка

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

гроб

----------


## Alone

К р е с т

----------


## Beata

Распятье

----------


## Freezer2007

перевёрнутое(с мечём внутри)

----------


## Римма

Символ

----------


## Freezer2007

Сластика

----------


## Римма

(в?) Фашизм?

----------


## Freezer2007

смерть

----------


## Beata

Дуче

----------


## Катри-N

покой

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

любовь

----------


## Scream

сказка

----------


## Betta

чудеса

----------


## Катри-N

волшебство

----------


## Freezer2007

Дракон

----------


## Римма

Полет над городом - пламя - разрушение

----------


## Betta

ад

----------


## Катри-N

рай

----------


## Freezer2007

скука

----------


## Катри-N

безделье

----------


## Freezer2007

тупо

----------


## bugfly

заблуждение

----------


## Azazello

Бесконечность

----------


## Freezer2007

Функция

----------


## Римма

Предназначение

----------


## Катри-N

смысл жизни

----------


## Freezer2007

отсутствует

----------


## Катри-N

минус

----------


## Freezer2007

n<0

----------


## Катри-N

математика

----------


## Римма

Не пригодилась в жизни   :Smile:

----------


## NoNaMe

держать руки на парте, вставать как учитель заходит, поднимать руку

----------


## Катри-N

школа

----------


## bugfly

первый институт задуривания системы

----------


## Freezer2007

идиотизм

----------


## Катри-N

глупость

----------


## Freezer2007

человек(глупость совершённая природой)

----------


## Катри-N

разум

----------


## Freezer2007

моск

----------


## Laski_Fra_Gaeli

разложение/испарение
:/

----------


## Freezer2007

дегродация

----------


## Римма

Обратное развитие - из человека в эмбрион   :Smile:

----------


## Freezer2007

такое бывает?

----------


## Катри-N

неуверенность

----------


## Freezer2007

Заниженая самооценка

----------


## Катри-N

самокритичность

----------


## Римма

Трезвый взгляд на жизнь

----------


## SpiceGirl

реальность

----------


## Freezer2007

жестокость

----------


## Катри-N

насилие

----------


## Freezer2007

убийство

----------


## Катри-N

смерть

----------


## Freezer2007

мечта

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Реальность

----------


## Beata

знак

----------


## Freezer2007

крест

----------


## Римма

Крест-накрест, скрещивать пальцы, вышивать крестиком...

----------


## Freezer2007

культура( традиции)

----------


## Катри-N

обычай

----------


## Beata

предрассудки

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Приметы

----------


## Beata

черная кошка

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Мур))))

----------


## Beata

гав)

----------


## Светлый Ангел

МУУУУ)))

----------


## Beata

животные

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Домашние любимцы (пушистые комочки нежности)

----------


## Freezer2007

собака (Дакар)

----------


## Катри-N

кошка

----------


## Beata

мышка

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Компьютер

----------


## Freezer2007

искуственный интелект

----------


## Kronos

наука

----------


## Римма

Прогресс, НТР и прочая мура...

----------


## SpiceGirl

политика

----------


## Freezer2007

Задолбала )))))(живу на Украине)

----------


## Azazello

Усталость

----------


## Kronos

Сон

----------


## Freezer2007

литаргия

----------


## Azazello

Могила

----------


## Freezer2007

гроб

----------


## Fan

Черьви

----------


## Агата

иллюзия

----------


## Катри-N

любовь

----------


## РозмариН!

смерть

----------


## Катри-N

суицид

----------


## Агата

жизнь довела

----------


## Freezer2007

месть

----------


## Azazello

кровь

----------


## Freezer2007

Алый

----------


## Агата

закат

----------


## Freezer2007

Конец (окончание)

----------


## Azazello

завершение

----------


## Римма

Начало новой жизни

----------


## Freezer2007

феникс

----------


## Azazello

огонь

----------


## Катри-N

дым

----------


## Freezer2007

Последний выдох

----------


## ViCH

Понос

----------


## Катри-N

вдох

----------


## TUSKA

воздух

----------


## Светлый Ангел

дыхание

----------


## Azazello

одышка

----------


## Агата

боль

----------


## Катри-N

замкнутый круг

----------


## Агата

бег

----------


## Катри-N

физические нагрузки

----------


## felo_de_se

Усталость.

----------


## Катри-N

сонливость

----------


## felo_de_se

Хандра.

----------


## Azazello

Озноб

----------


## Freezer2007

дрожь

----------


## Lightning

слезы

----------


## Freezer2007

подушка

----------


## Катри-N

капли

----------


## Freezer2007

водопад

----------


## Катри-N

вода

----------


## Azazello

жажда

----------


## TUSKA

голод

----------


## felo_de_se

Безумство.

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

растерянность

----------


## Агата

слабость

----------


## Катри-N

любовь

----------


## Катри-N

любовь

----------


## Агата

недостаток

----------


## TUSKA

изъян :evil:

----------


## felo_de_se

Внутри

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

глубоко

----------


## Freezer2007

душа

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

нутро

----------


## Freezer2007

хавчик

----------


## Lightning

вкусно

----------


## Катри-N

еда

----------


## Azazello

калории

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

излишества

----------


## Freezer2007

диеты

----------


## Катри-N

похудение

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

сдержанность

----------


## Azazello

замкнутость

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

барьер

----------


## Azazello

ограждение

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

границы

----------


## Агата

близко к сердцу

----------


## Azazello

боль

----------


## KnizhNa

слеза

----------


## Висельник

Сопля.

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

платок

----------


## blooddrakon

Простуда

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

лимон

----------


## Висельник

Акула.

----------


## KnizhNa

море

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

берега

----------


## Римма

мост

----------


## Azazello

река

----------


## Агата

упасть

----------


## Римма

Подняться!

----------


## Azazello

осмотреться

----------


## Агата

умереть

----------


## Azazello

пустота

----------


## TUSKA

отчуждение

----------


## KnizhNa

одиночество

----------


## Кассандра

Свобода

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

действия

----------


## Кассандра

Ритм

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

выдержка

----------


## Кассандра

Самообладание

----------


## Агата

не способный чувствовать

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

камень

----------


## Кассандра

Вода

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

информация

----------


## TUSKA

знания

----------


## Кассандра

Сократ

----------


## Stas

образ

----------


## Freezer2007

маска

----------


## Stas

поведение

----------


## Freezer2007

замечание

----------


## Stas

наказание

----------


## Кассандра

Распятье

----------


## KnizhNa

религия

----------


## Freezer2007

ЛОЖЬ

----------


## Кассандра

Боль

----------


## Stas

Злость

----------


## Кассандра

Крик

----------


## Stas

Кино

----------


## Висельник

Говно

*с детства вижу в лифте эту надпись-"Кино-говно".Первое,что в голову пришло*

----------


## Кассандра

Поп-корн   :Smile:

----------


## Freezer2007

КУКУРУЗА

----------


## Кассандра

Поле

----------


## Stas

лезвие

----------


## Кассандра

Кровь

----------


## Freezer2007

метал

----------


## Stas

Жесть

----------


## Висельник

Шесть

----------


## Кассандра

Цифра

----------


## Stas

Знак

----------


## Кассандра

Судьба

----------


## Freezer2007

подкова

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

усталость

----------


## Stas

работа

----------


## Кассандра

Старость

----------


## Freezer2007

смерть

----------


## Кассандра

Возрождение

----------


## Висельник

Игра

----------


## TUSKA

правила

----------


## Висельник

занудство

----------


## Stas

Висельник

----------


## Висельник

п..датый парень

----------


## Stas

псих

----------


## Висельник

*навалял бы я тебе по роже за такие слова,парниша...*

больница

----------


## Stas

*мля... как страшно...*

лекарства

----------


## Висельник

*а ведь прав тогда мужик был-Россия и россияне всегда славились своим ублюдским отношением ко всему...*

глотать

----------


## Stas

*взаимно...*

вода

----------


## Freezer2007

*ГгГГгГ    :Big Grin:  *

Лёд

----------


## TUSKA

*ты меня обидел,*Висельник**
холод.

----------


## Freezer2007

*Асоциации эволюционируют))))*

Мой ник))

----------


## TUSKA

*скучно же...*

аватара *Freezer2007*

----------


## Stas

*Висельник много кого обидел...*

снег

----------


## TUSKA

*он,наверное,не хотел...*

зима,сугробики

----------


## KnizhNa

снежинки

----------


## Stas

*ещё как хотел...*

праздник

----------


## Кассандра

Воздушный шарик

----------


## KnizhNa

свадьба

----------


## Кассандра

Счастье

----------


## TUSKA

*думаешь?Я,наверное,буду просить прощения...*
 :roll: хм...лёгкость бытия,наверное.Тупо,согласна.

----------


## Висельник

*не слушай эту тупорылую мразь,тем более мы с тобой уже все разрулили,*TUSKA*! 8) Его просто,видать,воспитали какие то глупые люди...Или он просто типичный экземпляр российского населения,оскорбляющий людей лишь потому,что они на него не похожи...*

_толстое пузо_

----------


## KnizhNa

мент

----------


## Висельник

козел

----------


## KnizhNa

рога

----------


## Висельник

на стене

----------


## KnizhNa

картина

----------


## Висельник

маслом

----------


## KnizhNa

масленным

----------


## Висельник

*огорошила!аж задумался...*

пятно

----------


## TUSKA

*забавно*
Ваниш!Розовый цвет,доверься ему и пятен-НЕТ!!!

М-да...

----------


## Висельник

Вранье *типа не помогает*

----------


## TUSKA

нажива
*типа цель*

----------


## Висельник

рыба

----------


## KnizhNa

пиво

----------


## Висельник

сортир

----------


## KnizhNa

вонь

----------


## Висельник

перегар

----------


## KnizhNa

минералка

----------


## Висельник

противная

----------


## KnizhNa

липкая

----------


## Висельник

какашка

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

банальность

----------


## Stas

*не делай из себя жертву Висельник, тебе не идёт... я не буду метать жемчуг... диалог окончен*.

мир

----------


## KnizhNa

затишье




> *не делай из себя жертву Висельник, тебе не идёт... я не буду метать жемчуг... диалог окончен*.


 понятно :?:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## Висельник

*Обожаю Родину свою!А народ то какой славный...Про оскорбления уж говорить не буду-просто тут очередной инет-п..добол,а вот еще помню,как я однажды воров осудил,так меня за это чуть не отп..дили...*

буря

----------


## KnizhNa

Пушкин

----------


## Висельник

Дантес

----------


## Stas

месть

----------


## Агата

наслаждение...

----------


## TUSKA

**Stas*,вы просто не поняли друг друга.Давай я обниму тебя.Всё будет хорошо.всё уже хорошо*

оргазм  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## Висельник

**TUSKA*,я то его понял,да только не понял,с чего он начал гнать...*


дети

----------


## Stas

*Спасибо TUSKA, ты добрый человек*.

любовь

----------


## Висельник

морковь

----------


## Римма

Диетический салат; "мечта вдовы"; еда для кролика

----------


## Висельник

И который из этих?Дам к первому:

пустой желудок

----------


## Stas

*Мля!*

бурчанье

----------


## Freezer2007

*  :Frown:  *

раздражение

----------


## Azazello

депрессия

----------


## Stas

смерть

----------


## Azazello

суицид

----------


## Freezer2007

мечта

----------


## Azazello

разочарование

----------


## Висельник

вино

----------


## KnizhNa

ужин при свечах

----------


## Висельник

банальная романтика

----------


## KnizhNa

книжки

----------


## Висельник

такую-почитать в туалете

----------


## Wolf

> такую-почитать в туалете


 вывод:если это не ,,война и мир,, то это даже читать не стоит, или читать но только в туалете.
 мне что слово туалет ассоциировать?
унитаз тогда)))

----------


## TUSKA

Доместос

----------


## Висельник

*не придирайся,дитё.Мы с ней не об этом говорили и не с тобой*

----------


## Висельник

Утенок

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Танец маленьких утят

----------


## KnizhNa

Чайковский

----------


## Висельник

чай

----------


## KnizhNa

зелёный

----------


## Висельник

невкусный

----------


## KnizhNa

шоколад

----------


## Stas

вкуснятина

----------


## Freezer2007

Еда

----------


## KnizhNa

вискас

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

водка +)

----------


## KnizhNa

апельсиновый сок

----------


## Freezer2007

Коктель

----------


## KnizhNa

кафе

----------


## Freezer2007

Завтрак(обед или ужин всё равно всё в кафешках)

----------


## Stas

сушняк

----------


## Freezer2007

Утро

----------


## Stas

Солнце

----------


## Freezer2007

девушка

----------


## KnizhNa

платье

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

выпускной)))))

----------


## Катри-N

школа

----------


## KnizhNa

гопники

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

семечки)

----------


## KnizhNa

спортивные штаны

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

завязка

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Кульминация

----------


## Azazello

развязка

----------


## KnizhNa

Каденция (финал)

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Апплодисменты

----------


## KnizhNa

цветы

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Свидание

----------


## KnizhNa

опаздываешь

----------


## Римма

почти всегда ))))

----------


## Freezer2007

Одинок

----------


## TUSKA

суицид.

----------


## Freezer2007

выход (единственный)

----------


## TUSKA

свобода

----------


## свобода

> свобода


 душа

----------


## KnizhNa

разум

----------


## свобода

совесть

----------


## KnizhNa

благородство

----------


## свобода

жертва

----------


## KnizhNa

кролик

----------


## свобода

мясо

----------


## TUSKA

котлетка

----------


## свобода

вкусная

----------


## TUSKA

куриная

----------


## свобода

лепёшка (я ща так кушать захочу :lol: )

----------


## TUSKA

лаваш (в животе бурчит по-страшному :lol: )

----------


## свобода

круглый (у меня руки уже к холодильнику потянулись :mrgreen: )

----------


## TUSKA

*а я представила листиком,армянский-я из него клёвый пирог делаю-с грибами и зеленью*

как солнышко-колоколнышко  :Smile:

----------


## свобода

думаю очень вкусно=)

Лань (это уже след. слово)

----------


## TUSKA

*вкусно.Ещё с Фетой и кефиром можно*

Олень

----------


## свобода

*не пробовала.... да и с грибами я ничего не ем*

Золото

----------


## TUSKA

*приходи на встречу.Я иногда притаскиваю чего-нибудь пожевать.только,мне кажется,форум меня избегает...*

обручальное кольцо.

----------


## свобода

????

синяя роза

----------


## TUSKA

:roll: 
Не поняла ни того,ни другого...

синяя роза--Сапковский(был у него эпизодик в Саге о синей розе)

----------


## свобода

синяя роза... знаешь я просто люблю синие розы, как увижу бурю эмоций вызывает. Вот.

А знаки вопроса относятся к


> *приходи на встречу.Я иногда притаскиваю чего-нибудь пожевать.только,мне кажется,форум меня избегает...*

----------


## TUSKA

> А знаки вопроса относятся кTUSKA писал(а):
> *приходи на встречу.Я иногда притаскиваю чего-нибудь пожевать.только,мне кажется,форум меня избегает...*


 я имею в виду на встречу форумчан.Зайди в "Ты не один".

Мне к чему ассоциировать?
К буре эмоций?
Тогда-влюблённость.

----------


## свобода

> Мне к чему ассоциировать? 
> К буре эмоций? 
> Тогда-влюблённость.


 ну прямо таки в точку

----------


## Stas

А мне к чему тогда? К точке или влюблённости?  :roll:  Ладно.

эмоция

----------


## TUSKA

> эмоция


 Чувство.

----------


## свобода

зима

----------


## TUSKA

было уже.
Год. :roll:

----------


## свобода

повторение моать учение  :Big Grin:  

вода

----------


## Stas

жизнь

----------


## TUSKA

развитие

----------


## Stas

эволюция

----------


## Висельник

Дэвид Духовны

----------


## свобода

> Дэвид Духовны


 НЛО

----------


## Висельник

Зеленые чилавеки

----------


## KnizhNa

гашиш

----------


## Висельник

Радость

----------


## свобода

любовь

----------


## Висельник

повторение

----------


## свобода

учение

----------


## Висельник

плевание бумажками друг в друга 8)

----------


## свобода

признак детства и дурачества :lol:

----------


## Висельник

децтво-щастье...

----------


## свобода

взросление-трезвость

----------


## KnizhNa

старость-мудрость

----------


## Висельник

маразм

----------


## свобода

клиника

----------


## KnizhNa

палата

----------


## свобода

Дружба

----------


## Висельник

служба

----------


## KnizhNa

армия

----------


## свобода

слово

----------


## KnizhNa

словарь

----------


## свобода

дело

----------


## KnizhNa

уголовное

----------


## свобода

сабля

----------


## KnizhNa

самурай

----------


## Висельник

просто "бля"

----------


## KnizhNa

мля

----------


## свобода

фигово

----------


## Висельник

ППЦ

----------


## KnizhNa

КГБ

----------


## свобода

ФСБ

----------


## KnizhNa

ОМОН

----------


## свобода

милиция

----------


## KnizhNa

дубинка, митинг.

----------


## свобода

беспорядок

----------


## KnizhNa

хаос, анархия

----------


## свобода

конец света

----------


## Висельник

Брюс Уиллис :lol:

----------


## Римма

Понтовоз...   :Smile:

----------


## Агата

говновоз - удобрения - 
 КАРТОШКА

----------


## Freezer2007

чипсы

----------


## свобода

кола

----------


## Freezer2007

Кока

----------


## Висельник

:shock: *и что мне к этому сказать???*

Тейля

----------


## Римма

Тель-Авив...

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

города

----------


## Azazello

метро

----------


## Stas

гномы

----------


## Azazello

сказка

----------


## TUSKA

чудеса

----------


## Only_humaN

реальность

----------


## Freezer2007

облом

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

точка зрения

----------


## Only_humaN

догма

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

фундамент

----------


## Only_humaN

опора

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

сваи

----------


## Only_humaN

стройка

----------


## Висельник

Дом 2

----------


## Only_humaN

ОтсТой!

----------


## Висельник

попса

----------


## Stas

музыка

----------


## KnizhNa

ненависть

----------


## Stas

:lol: 

тёмная сторона

----------


## Only_humaN

Ситхи

----------


## Stas

Империя

----------


## Only_humaN

Китай

----------


## KnizhNa

все на одно лицо

----------


## Scream

гопы

----------


## KnizhNa

семки

----------


## Scream

гадость

----------


## Freezer2007

радость

----------


## Scream

разочарование

----------


## Beata

печаль

----------


## Scream

душа...

----------


## свобода

> душа...


 тело

----------


## Scream

> Сообщение от Scream
> 
> душа...
> 
> 
>  тело


 кусок мяса...

----------


## Висельник

вкуснятинка!

----------


## Beata

шоколад

----------


## Висельник

пузырьки

----------


## KnizhNa

шампунь

----------


## Висельник

Хэд-энд-Шолдерс!

----------


## KnizhNa

гнусный вылизанный напомаженый мужык в рекламе

----------


## Beata

педик

----------


## Висельник

гомосятина

----------


## KnizhNa

Боря Моисеев

----------


## свобода

> Боря Моисеев


 павлин

----------


## Висельник

Хью Хефнер

----------


## Beata

старик

----------


## Висельник

с телками!

----------


## Beata

блядство

----------


## KnizhNa

хуйство

(уж простите)

----------


## Висельник

*не прощу!Что мне тут сказать??*

шаверма

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

избегать +)

----------


## Scream

бояться

----------


## Stas

инопланетяне!

----------


## Freezer2007

преподы

----------


## Beata

универ

----------


## TUSKA

Воробьёвы горы

*дура  :Embarrassment: ops: простите*

----------


## свобода

> Воробьёвы горы


 *о, это по мою тему*

Смотровая-церковь-мотоциклы-отжиг

эмоции

----------


## KnizhNa

беззащитность

----------


## Betta

улица

----------


## KnizhNa

бездомные животные

----------


## Betta

жалость

----------


## KnizhNa

помощь

----------


## Only_humaN

скорая

----------


## Висельник

тряска

----------


## KnizhNa

эпилепсия

----------


## Висельник

Достоевский

----------


## свобода

Бесы

----------


## Висельник

Disciples

*хе-хе!!! :twisted: *

----------


## Beata

ад

----------


## Висельник

зад

----------


## KnizhNa

перед

----------


## Висельник

бок

----------


## Beata

ступор

----------


## свобода

мысли

----------


## Freezer2007

СУ

----------


## Betta

Спор

----------


## Freezer2007

Упрямство

----------


## Betta

баран

----------


## свобода

упёртое животное  :roll:

----------


## Висельник

моя старая школная директриса

*настолько упертая и старая,что до сих пор не сдохла,старая скотина... :evil: *

----------


## свобода

*знаешь когда писала, подумала про свою=)*

лёд

----------


## Висельник

уточки

*сегодня кормил*

----------


## TUSKA

Термометр в ванну

*у моих деток такой.Жёлтая счастливая утка.Температуру не показывает,но ей всё равно играют*

----------


## Висельник

крокодильчик

*это мой термометр в децтве был,красненький такой...*

----------


## свобода

*а у меня не было ничего этого  :Frown:  *

мишка

----------


## KnizhNa

винни-пух

----------


## свобода

восток

----------


## Висельник

калмыки в тюбетейках...  :Big Grin:

----------


## свобода

кинжал

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Острие

----------


## Freezer2007

грань

----------


## Висельник

безумие

----------


## Stas

300 спартанцев

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

массовка

----------


## Висельник

**Stas*,ЖЖОШЬ!Мне тоже этот фильм жутко не понравился!*

кеды

----------


## Stas

*Ага!   :Big Grin:  *

физра

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

прогулы

----------


## свобода

школа

----------


## TUSKA

рано вставать

----------


## свобода

Море

----------


## Висельник

бунгало (храпело,штормило...) 8)

----------


## Scream

погода...

----------


## Azazello

прогноз

----------


## Stas

безобразие

----------


## Висельник

аморфность

----------


## Stas

дух

----------


## Висельник

бух

----------


## Stas

пух

----------


## Висельник

сух

----------


## Stas

мух  :lol:

----------


## Висельник

:lol: буривух

----------


## Stas

бред!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Висельник

*Это не бред!Это из книги.Макса Фрая не читал?*

старый дед

----------


## Stas

*Нет.   :Embarrassment: ops: А как книга называется?*

борода

----------


## Висельник

Синяя

*там цикл.Лабиринт называется...Вообще,очень интересный писатель.Макс Фрай псевдоним,а на самом деле наша одесская тетка.Но пишет классно,с юмором!*

----------


## Stas

*Поглядим!*

сказка

----------


## Висельник

каска

----------


## KnizhNa

строитель

----------


## Агата

Бог

----------


## Only_humaN

Шутник

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

клоун

----------


## TUSKA

Юрий Никулин

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

гипс

----------


## TUSKA

асбест

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

раствор

----------


## TUSKA

вонючка  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

скунс +)

----------


## Stas

полосатик

----------


## Freezer2007

кит

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

фонтан

----------


## Freezer2007

каскат

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

фигурное катание +)

----------


## Only_humaN

программа

----------


## Freezer2007

ТВ

----------


## Only_humaN

ящик

----------


## Freezer2007

Д. Коперфильд

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

дрожащие руки +)

----------


## Freezer2007

перепой

----------


## Only_humaN

похмелье

----------


## Freezer2007

минералка

----------


## Only_humaN

родник

----------


## Freezer2007

струя

----------


## Only_humaN

шланг

----------


## Freezer2007

шланговать

----------


## Only_humaN

расправа

----------


## Freezer2007

жесть))

----------


## Only_humaN

кот в микровалновке    :Big Grin:

----------


## Freezer2007

Жаркое

----------


## Only_humaN

Неуверенность...

----------


## Freezer2007

боязнь

----------


## Only_humaN

случай

----------


## Freezer2007

русская рулетка

----------


## Only_humaN

обойма (вместо барабана)

----------


## Freezer2007

Пулемётная лента

----------


## Only_humaN

Вторая Мировая

----------


## Freezer2007

Черчель

----------


## Only_humaN

Личность

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Индивидум

----------


## Freezer2007

ненормал

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

вариант

----------


## Stas

выбор

----------


## Only_humaN

2 декабря

----------


## Stas

"так и знал!"   :Big Grin:  

выходной

----------


## Scream

Отдых

----------


## Only_humaN

*Stas* А как иначе  :lol: 

Покой

----------


## Scream

гроб

----------


## Only_humaN

Гражданская оборона

----------


## Freezer2007

група

----------


## Only_humaN

собрание

----------


## Stas

война

----------


## wert22

голод

----------


## Beata

алкоголь

----------


## свобода

текила

----------


## TUSKA

мартини

----------


## Светлый Ангел

опьянение

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

последствия

----------


## Freezer2007

рвота

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

таз +)

----------


## Freezer2007

жо... пардон... бёдра))))

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

+)

повязка

----------


## Azazello

перевязка

----------


## Светлый Ангел

больница

----------


## Azazello

скорая

----------


## Светлый Ангел

помощь   :Big Grin:

----------


## Stas

зелье

----------


## Only_humaN

чернокнижник

----------


## TUSKA

колдун

----------


## Freezer2007

слабак

----------


## Stas

жалость   :Frown:

----------


## Светлый Ангел

сожаление

----------


## Stas

совесть

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

сомнения

----------


## Freezer2007

решение

----------


## Scream

Ощибка

----------


## Freezer2007

минус

----------


## Scream

банкрот

----------


## Freezer2007

биржа

----------


## Scream

финансы

----------


## Freezer2007

Капуста

----------


## Scream

огород

----------


## Freezer2007

дорого

----------


## Scream

Квартиры в Киеве)

----------


## Freezer2007

Квартиры в Киеве)   (по цене) = *небольшой замок в странах третьего мира*

----------


## Scream

Прага

----------


## Freezer2007

Чехия

----------


## Stas

хоккей

----------


## Scream

Игра (а ещё пиво, куча эмоций))

----------


## Freezer2007

Диабло

----------


## Scream

Виндоус 98

----------


## Freezer2007

Виста

----------


## Blackwinged

Херня.

----------


## Римма

Э-ээ...

Эрекция

----------


## Freezer2007

Коррекция

----------


## TUSKA

Сторно

----------


## Римма

Чего-чего???

----------


## Freezer2007

Непонимание

----------


## Stas

ошибка

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

депрессия

----------


## Freezer2007

боль

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

преодоление

----------


## Freezer2007

невыходит

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

путаница

----------


## Freezer2007

жизнь

----------


## riogo

боль

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

слезы

----------


## Freezer2007

соль

----------


## Римма

Приготовление пищи (не переборщи!)

----------


## Freezer2007

*Римма*
небоись, я на полуфабрикатах - разогрей и сожри -живу)))))

пельмени

----------


## Beata

вареники

----------


## riogo

закуска

----------


## Агата

напиться!

----------


## riogo

бытиё

----------


## Freezer2007

тупость

----------


## riogo

жизнь

----------


## Beata

глупость

----------


## Freezer2007

мои поступки

----------


## riogo

риск

----------


## Freezer2007

азарт

----------


## riogo

бой

----------


## Freezer2007

ринг

----------


## riogo

судьба

----------


## Beata

нить

----------


## Freezer2007

Минотавр

----------


## riogo

зверь

----------


## Лиза

волк

----------


## Freezer2007

ник

----------


## Лиза

интернет

----------


## riogo

мир

----------


## Лиза

люди

----------


## riogo

серость

----------


## Лиза

однообразность

----------


## riogo

общество

----------


## Лиза

жестокость

----------


## riogo

война

----------


## Лиза

смерть

----------


## riogo

щастье

----------


## Лиза

мгновение

----------


## riogo

жизнь

----------


## Stas

варенье

----------


## Римма

(О боже, опять тема еды))))
*Freezer* , о полуфабрикатах - живу почти так же, тк щас работаю с утра до вечера без выходных))) так что ты не один... Поддержим отечественного производителя!!!!!)))

Варенье - соленье - еда
Кульная ЕДА

----------


## Аюшко

домашняя выпечка

----------


## Stas

* :shock: поддержим...*

кирпич

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

известка

----------


## Агата

грим

----------


## Stas

клоун

----------


## Beata

сатир

----------


## Freezer2007

чёрт

----------


## riogo

отец

----------


## Freezer2007

батяня

----------


## riogo

комбат

----------


## Freezer2007

окоп

----------


## riogo

война

----------


## Stas

эволюция  :idea:

----------


## riogo

мир

----------


## WICKED

жизнь

----------


## riogo

смерть

----------


## WICKED

конец

----------


## riogo

щастье

----------


## Stas

капуста

----------


## riogo

еда

----------


## Агата

баксы

----------


## riogo

мусор

----------


## Azazello

грязь

----------


## riogo

общество

----------


## Beata

стадо

----------


## BlackBlood

Люди

----------


## WICKED

звери

----------


## Freezer2007

люди

----------


## Beata

дети

----------


## Freezer2007

беби

----------


## BlackBlood

пелёнки

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Распашонки

----------


## Freezer2007

прикид

----------


## Римма

Форма одежды, медицинская форма, белые халаты, образ жизни (для спрашиваюших, на каую из ассоциаций отвечать - выбирайте любую из ряда)

----------


## Sl0D

психиатрия

----------


## Агата

смерительные рубашки

----------


## Sl0D

палата

----------


## ordinaire

номер шесть

----------


## Stas

конкуренты!

----------


## Noir

борьба

----------


## Sl0D

победа

----------


## Noir

трудно

----------


## Sl0D

сессия)

----------


## Noir

издевательство)

----------


## Sl0D

бдсм  :Big Grin:

----------


## Noir

извращения :shock:

----------


## Sl0D

ням-ням^^

----------


## Noir

тортик^^

----------


## Sl0D

день рождения(

----------


## Noir

шарики...

----------


## Freezer2007

ОООООоооООООоооООООооооО(шарики)))

бильярд)

----------


## Noir

Кий! :lol:

----------


## Noir

кузнец :wink:

----------


## Sl0D

рпг какая-то)

----------


## Noir

Морровинд

----------


## Sl0D

самая лучшая рпг)

----------


## Noir

игрушки...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

бегемотик

----------


## Slipknot

Африка

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

Аборигены

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

*Slipknot*

Ну что играем дальше, мы тут все равно вдвоем... :wink:

----------


## Slipknot

Жертвоприношение

----------


## Slipknot

*Diary_of_Dreams*
ИГраем =))

----------


## Sl0D

да ладно, я тоже с Вами)
кровь

----------


## Slipknot

Комар

----------


## Sl0D

баян

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

Убожество

----------


## Sl0D

CP

----------


## Slipknot

букварь

----------


## Katrin

...жесть...

----------


## Sl0D

эм... вотафак)

----------


## Noir

америкосы

----------


## Sl0D

НУ ТУПЫЕ!(с) :lol:

----------


## Noir

Задорнов

----------


## Sl0D

Петросян 
-_-

----------


## Slipknot

кривое зеркало

----------


## Sl0D

орт

----------


## Sl0D

гореть :twisted:

----------


## Римма

Дым, пепел, гарь

----------


## Sl0D

пожарники

----------


## Римма

Круглосуточно...по вызову )

----------


## MATARIEL

такси...

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

Пьяный водитель

----------


## MATARIEL

авария

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

блин что мне делать? забить на все и снова быть с ним , зная что он снва и снова будет делать мне больно, или один раз перебороть эту боль и уйти от него навсегда... завтра он принесет мои вещи, завяжется разговор, он скажет что был неправ, я ДУРа опять на все это поведусь...

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

сори я тут напутала... простите, это не асоциация, это блин моя боль, никому не нужная... почему так хреново................. мозг понимает одно я а душа все равно к нему тянется.... ПОЧЕМУ Я ЛЮБЛЮ УБЛЮДКА?????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!??????????????  ?

----------


## MATARIEL

Он причиняет тебе боль???....Тогда брось его, иначе будет больнее....соберись с силами....живи ради собственного счастья, а не ради боли....

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

я пытаюсь, но я к нему так привязалась... 3 года ето долго...

----------


## MATARIEL

*Diary_of_Dreams*, тогда у тебя эмоциональная привязанность...нужно время что бы она "испарилась"....но врятли тебе это удастся, если он будет всегда рядом... тогда обними его покрепче и никогда не отпускай.... :wink:

----------


## Stas

"эхэхэх..."

неожиданность

----------


## Freezer2007

облом

----------


## riogo

жизнь

----------


## Sl0D

прекрасна

----------


## Slipknot

Роса

----------


## Katrin

слеза

----------


## Slipknot

блик

----------


## Katrin

мелочь

----------


## riogo

деньги

----------


## Katrin

грязь

----------


## riogo

глина

----------


## Кошара_с_пилой

пруд

----------


## riogo

отдых

----------


## Katrin

наслаждение

----------


## Sl0D

экстаз

----------


## riogo

кайф

----------


## rezzo

Тайланд

----------


## Sl0D

вода

----------


## riogo

водка

----------


## Katrin

похмелье

----------


## olesjka

сушняк

----------


## AI_Madness

депрессия

----------


## riogo

жизнь

----------


## Katrin

альтруизм

----------


## rezzo

утопия

----------


## Black_907

Мечта

----------


## riogo

реальность

----------


## olesjka

иллюзия

----------


## riogo

нэт

----------


## rezzo

паук

----------


## WICKED

паутина

----------


## riogo

ловушка

----------


## AI_Madness

сыр

----------


## riogo

мышь

----------


## WICKED

кошка

----------


## riogo

сабака

----------


## AI_Madness

Шариков )

----------


## riogo

матроскин)

----------


## AI_Madness

кто-там )

----------


## riogo

птичка)

----------


## Black_907

Небо

----------


## riogo

звёзды

----------


## Sl0D

космос

----------


## WICKED

бесконечность

----------


## rezzo

прогрессия

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

Прогресивные матрици Равена...

----------


## Sl0D

cессия(

----------


## Katrin

жопа)

----------


## rezzo

фекалии)

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

анализы

----------


## Katrin

результаты анализов)

----------


## WICKED

больница

----------


## riogo

отравление

----------


## WICKED

лечение

----------


## rezzo

деньги

----------


## WICKED

работа

----------


## riogo

компы

----------


## WICKED

вирусы

----------


## rezzo

вакцина

----------


## riogo

колёса

----------


## WICKED

дорога

----------


## riogo

поезд

----------


## WICKED

рельсы

----------


## riogo

шпалы

----------


## Freezer2007

рельсы

----------


## WICKED

они уже были

----------


## rezzo

шпалоукладчик

----------


## Freezer2007

*WICKED*
сори, я предыдущую страницу невидел

*машина*

----------


## WICKED

авария

----------


## rezzo

менты

----------


## WICKED

закон

----------


## riogo

никсы

----------


## Katrin

ХРОНО-СИНКЛАСТИЧЕСКИЙ ИНФУНДИБУЛУМ

----------


## Sl0D

термодинамические флуктуации

----------


## riogo

динамика

----------


## Mariah

болезнь

----------


## AI_Madness

лекарство...

----------


## riogo

водка

----------


## rezzo

пиво

----------


## olesjka

суббота

----------


## rezzo

запой)

----------


## AI_Madness

гора тары

----------


## riogo

балкон

----------


## WICKED

полёт

----------


## Sl0D

остановка

----------


## rezzo

автобус

----------


## riogo

проезной

----------


## Агата

билет

----------


## riogo

кино

----------


## Агата

сказка

----------


## riogo

сон

----------


## Агата

смерть

----------


## WICKED

жизнь

----------


## riogo

ад

----------


## WICKED

дъявол

----------


## Агата

искушение

----------


## riogo

грех

----------


## WICKED

ошибка

----------


## riogo

винда

----------


## WICKED

Бил Гейтс

----------


## Агата

$ - миллион долларов США

----------


## riogo

рубли

----------


## Betta

Россия

----------


## riogo

родина

----------


## Агата

Россия

----------


## WICKED

была уже Россия

----------


## rezzo

Гондурас

----------


## riogo

нарката

----------


## NORDmen

запрет

----------


## riogo

закон

----------


## Агата

кодекс

----------


## riogo

честь

----------


## ~Broken Love~

Фигня  :Smile:

----------


## riogo

существование

----------


## ~Broken Love~

смерть

----------


## riogo

гроб

----------


## WICKED

тьма

----------


## ~Broken Love~

труп

----------


## riogo

погост

----------


## ~Broken Love~

имя

----------


## riogo

ф.и.о.

----------


## ~Broken Love~

жизнь

----------


## riogo

путешествие

----------


## WICKED

мир

----------


## riogo

спокойствие

----------


## ~Broken Love~

литоргический сон

----------


## riogo

кайф

----------


## ~Broken Love~

наркотики

----------


## WICKED

зависимость

----------


## riogo

говно

----------


## ~Broken Love~

мухи

----------


## riogo

лягушки

----------


## ~Broken Love~

прыщи

----------


## riogo

кожа

----------


## ~Broken Love~

трупные пятна

----------


## riogo

кровь

----------


## WICKED

вены

----------


## riogo

артерии

----------


## ~Broken Love~

химия

----------


## WICKED

опыты

----------


## riogo

тренировки

----------


## WICKED

пот

----------


## riogo

духман

----------


## rezzo

опщественный туалет

----------


## riogo

вокзал

----------


## WICKED

бомжи

----------


## riogo

люди

----------


## WICKED

звери

----------


## Betta

лошади

----------


## WICKED

скачки

----------


## riogo

инэт

----------


## WICKED

провайдер

----------


## ~Broken Love~

инет

----------


## WICKED

было уже

----------


## rezzo

локалка

----------


## riogo

юзер

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

Маниакально-депресивная шизофрения

----------


## riogo

готика

----------


## AI_Madness

архитектура

----------


## riogo

хата

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

ДАУНХАУЗ

----------


## riogo

дебилы

----------


## rezzo

Сабурова дача

----------


## riogo

соседи

----------


## BlackBlood

Уроды

----------


## riogo

мораль

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

сори за выражение  !!!ГОВНЮКИ!!!

----------


## Freezer2007

Гопы

----------


## WICKED

отбросы

----------


## Freezer2007

мусора

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

козлы=)

----------


## Freezer2007

100%

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

спирт=)))

----------


## WICKED

водка

----------


## Freezer2007

дрянь

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

бабушка

----------


## WICKED

дедушка

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

Дедушка+Бабушка = Курочка Ряба=)))

----------


## Freezer2007

яичко))) золотое)))

----------


## WICKED

мышка (которая хвостиком махнула)

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

Разбилось... (яичко=)))

----------


## WICKED

иголка (которая выпала из яйца)

----------


## riogo

сказка

----------


## WICKED

детство

----------


## riogo

золото

----------


## WICKED

богатство

----------


## riogo

бог

----------


## rezzo

истина

----------


## riogo

секретные материалы

----------


## WICKED

Малдер и Скалли   :Big Grin:

----------


## NORDmen

зомбоящик

----------


## riogo

телик

----------


## WICKED

антена

----------


## Агата

НЛО

----------


## WICKED

Пришельцы

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

Маленькие зелёненькие человечки

----------


## WICKED

гуманойды

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

Мои одногрупники

----------


## WICKED

дедовщина

----------


## WICKED

тюрьма

----------


## olesjka

предписание )

----------


## WICKED

неизбежность

----------


## Агата

рок

----------


## WICKED

музыка

----------


## Агата

жизнь

----------


## WICKED

дерьмо

----------


## Katrin

вонь

----------


## Агата

смрад

----------


## Sl0D

смерть

----------


## Hrono

любовь и бред...

----------


## AI_Madness

параноидальный бред

----------


## stre10k

критерий Коши

----------


## Агата

Заваленная сессия

----------


## videokid

что-то неизвестное. :Smile:

----------


## Агата

космос

----------


## videokid

темнота. белые точки. рельефные пупырышки.О_о

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

мурашки на коже.

----------


## Агата

страх

----------


## U.F.O.

параноя @[email protected]

----------


## Hrono

из детства

----------


## Психоделика

игрушка

----------


## Hrono

в спальне

----------


## Агата

секс

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

Раскривушка=))) секас делать... =)))

----------


## U.F.O.

резина...

----------


## riogo

презер

----------


## Агата

=)))))) иголки=дырочки

----------


## U.F.O.

палёные презеры(мыданчайна)

----------


## Агата

залет

----------


## U.F.O.

кто паследний тот и папа

----------


## Агата

мама, а кто мой папа?

----------


## U.F.O.

об этом история умалчиват

----------


## Агата

белые страницы

----------


## U.F.O.

принтер неработает

----------


## AI_Madness

проверить картридж)

----------


## Агата

недопуск к экзамену из-за отсутствия напечатанного реферата

----------


## U.F.O.

два за семестра -> армия ждёт

----------


## videokid

красные простыни

----------


## AI_Madness

шрам на всю жизнь

----------


## U.F.O.

запястие

----------


## videokid

хруст

----------


## riogo

чипсы

----------


## videokid

специи

----------


## riogo

кухня

----------


## videokid

кафельная плитка

----------


## riogo

душ

----------


## Beata

струя

----------


## Агата

письписьпись  :Big Grin:   :roll:

----------


## Only_humaN

АААА! Мокрые штаны   :Frown:

----------


## Агата

казус

----------


## Beata

случайность

----------


## rezzo

закономерность

----------


## U.F.O.

алгаритм, программа

----------


## riogo

винда

----------


## U.F.O.

дядя Билли, лаги, мастдай

----------


## videokid

повседневность.

----------


## riogo

работа

----------


## AI_Madness

деньги

----------


## riogo

грязь

----------


## Агата

ногти

----------


## riogo

фреди крюгер

----------


## AI_Madness

кошмар )

----------


## riogo

комедия

----------


## rezzo

фарс

----------


## Агата

котлеты

----------


## Malk-a-Vian

фаст-фуд

----------


## rezzo

ожирение

----------


## Агата

американцы

----------


## rezzo

слабоумие

----------


## Агата

синдром Дауна

----------


## U.F.O.

Ж/Д

----------


## Агата

ДОМОЙЙЙЙЙЙЙЙЙЙЙЙЙЙЙЙЙЙЙЙЙЙЙЙЙ!!!!!!

----------


## U.F.O.

к подруге... надолго....

----------


## riogo

отдых))

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

Чашечка ко-офе+ Гарячая ванна

----------


## rezzo

какао с чаем)

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

горячий  шоколад

----------


## Slipknot

молоко

----------


## Агата

Тотал

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

Адреналин

----------


## riogo

россия

----------


## Slipknot

берёзы.

----------


## rezzo

топор

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

пила

----------


## Slipknot

рыба

----------


## Агата

брат

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

Сергей Бодров

----------


## rezzo

брат 2

----------


## Slipknot

самый смешной фильм

----------


## Агата

ПавелВоляМастДай!

----------


## U.F.O.

винда

----------


## AI_Madness

Бил Гейтс

----------


## Slipknot

Макинтош РУлит! умри гейтс.

----------


## U.F.O.

ПолтерГейтс

----------


## Slipknot

Рен-Тв или ТНТ

----------


## U.F.O.

чёрный ящик

----------


## MATARIEL

Надавно кста видел программу "девочки-самоубийцы" по ТНТ... постоянно были косвенные ссылки на тяжелую музыку....ыыы....блэк-метал рулит!!!
Гм...по теме: телик.

----------


## U.F.O.

Спам

----------


## rezzo

инстинкт

----------


## U.F.O.

секоозззззз

----------


## Slipknot

удовольствие

----------


## U.F.O.

пиво

----------


## rezzo

рыба

----------


## U.F.O.

шпроты

----------


## AI_Madness

закусь )

----------


## Slipknot

тошнота

----------


## rezzo

качка

----------


## Freezer2007

караблики

----------


## AI_Madness

море

----------


## U.F.O.

закат

----------


## AI_Madness

первые звезды

----------


## rezzo

сумрак

----------


## U.F.O.

гопата

----------


## 2 day

пацан дай денег на водку

----------


## rezzo

травматик

----------


## MATARIEL

боль

----------


## U.F.O.

костыли

----------


## Freezer2007

Олд спайс

----------


## MATARIEL

спрэй

----------


## AI_Madness

аромат

----------


## MATARIEL

плечо

----------


## rezzo

друг

----------


## Виктория Кузнецова

враг

----------


## rezzo

ненависть

----------


## U.F.O.

сессия

----------


## rezzo

хвост

----------


## Hrono

красно-чёрный чёртик

----------


## U.F.O.

гапасы, абибас три палоски, малыши сасите соски!)

----------


## Slipknot

ступор

----------


## Freezer2007

штопр

----------


## AI_Madness

авария

----------


## U.F.O.

катастрофа

----------


## Sl0D

выживших нет

----------


## U.F.O.

fallout

----------


## Sl0D

машина

----------


## AI_Madness

приключение

----------


## U.F.O.

ночь

----------


## Sl0D

любовь

----------


## AI_Madness

счастье

----------


## U.F.O.

воспоминания

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

сознание

----------


## MATARIEL

бессознательное...

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

Фрейдище!

----------


## Sl0D

муть

----------


## U.F.O.

мрак

----------


## Slipknot

комфорт

----------


## U.F.O.

тепло

----------


## NamelessChild

одеяло

----------


## Sl0D

сон

----------


## AI_Madness

литаргический сон

----------


## NamelessChild

похороны заживо

----------


## AI_Madness

землятресение

----------


## NamelessChild

звон стекла

----------


## U.F.O.

розачка

----------


## NamelessChild

хулиганы

----------


## AI_Madness

менты )

----------


## U.F.O.

мафейники

----------


## NamelessChild

Италия

----------


## U.F.O.

закусончик

----------


## NamelessChild

водочка

----------


## U.F.O.

обезьянник

----------


## NamelessChild

вонь

----------


## U.F.O.

носки

----------


## NamelessChild

дырка

----------


## U.F.O.

ирка

----------


## NamelessChild

соседка

----------


## U.F.O.

романтика...

----------


## NamelessChild

солист рок-группы

----------


## U.F.O.

гитара

----------


## NamelessChild

бард

----------


## U.F.O.

улица

----------


## NamelessChild

бездомные

----------


## U.F.O.

приют

----------


## NamelessChild

несчастное детство

----------


## U.F.O.

качели

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

Туда-сюда

----------


## NamelessChild

маятник

----------


## Sl0D

школа

----------


## NamelessChild

мел

----------


## MATARIEL

еда  :shock:

----------


## NamelessChild

сковорода

----------


## NORDmen

шишка

----------


## NamelessChild

белка

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

стрелка

----------


## NamelessChild

брюки

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

горелые

----------


## NamelessChild

спички детям не игрушка

----------


## MATARIEL

свечка

----------


## NamelessChild

геморрой)

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

:lol: 
размером с орех

----------


## NamelessChild

батончик Nuts

----------


## Slipknot

Мозг

----------


## Slipknot

осминог

----------


## NORDmen

пиво

----------


## Slipknot

унитаз

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

белый камень

----------


## NamelessChild

известь

----------


## MATARIEL

работа

----------


## NamelessChild

кошмаааар

----------


## U.F.O.

doom

----------


## NamelessChild

красные глаза

----------


## MATARIEL

Шинигами

----------


## U.F.O.

куёвый манитор

----------


## NamelessChild

плазма

----------


## U.F.O.

попсятина

----------


## NamelessChild

радио

----------


## MATARIEL

детство

----------


## NamelessChild

памперсы

----------


## U.F.O.

аптека

----------


## NamelessChild

весы

----------


## U.F.O.

рыбы

----------


## MATARIEL

семь грамм

----------


## NamelessChild

21 грамм

----------


## AI_Madness

масса

----------


## U.F.O.

1,5 кг отличнова пюре

----------


## MATARIEL

пир

----------


## U.F.O.

жестокое похмелье

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

пифко

----------


## AI_Madness

бутылки

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

сдать

----------


## U.F.O.

получить

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

в пачу

----------


## NamelessChild

Айболит

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

Чи-чи-чи

----------


## U.F.O.

кирпичи

----------


## Slipknot

Гасторбайтеры

----------


## U.F.O.

наша раша

----------


## Slipknot

Убойная лига

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

Лада Калина

----------


## U.F.O.

ДПС

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

пидары

----------


## U.F.O.

борька маесееф

----------


## Slipknot

(как ни странно-все вышеупомянутое вызывает у меня Ассоциации с гадливым Самым ЛУчшим ФИльмом)
а теперь по теме:
Трансвистиды

----------


## NamelessChild

шоу

----------


## Slipknot

Вегас

----------


## NamelessChild

казино

----------


## U.F.O.

девушки лехкава поведения

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

букеты разнообразных заболеваний

----------


## NamelessChild

инвалидность

----------


## U.F.O.

война

----------


## NamelessChild

9 мая

----------


## U.F.O.

нучебный день

----------


## NamelessChild

карантин

----------


## Slipknot

желтуха

----------


## NamelessChild

прививка

----------


## U.F.O.

мммм...медсестра..)))

----------


## NamelessChild

порно

----------


## Sl0D

http://www.tube8.com/

----------


## NamelessChild

детям до 16))

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

Южный Парк на канале 2*2

----------


## Виктория Кузнецова

крутая тема

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

попить пивка
*какой я мерзкий и быдловатый*

----------


## U.F.O.

синька #мо)

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

накуриться-*уто 8)

----------


## Sl0D

ширнуться - факин кул

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

Минздрав предупреждаед.

----------


## U.F.O.

никатин г#вно талкает

----------


## videokid

задыхаться

----------


## U.F.O.

бег

----------


## Sl0D

колесо для хомячков=)

----------


## NamelessChild

головокружение

----------


## Freezer2007

грип

----------


## NamelessChild

эпидемия

----------


## Slipknot

чума

----------


## MATARIEL

средневековье

----------


## Freezer2007

инквизиция

----------


## NamelessChild

костер

----------


## AI_Madness

лес

----------


## NamelessChild

леший

----------


## U.F.O.

СКАзки

----------


## NamelessChild

Гофман

----------


## U.F.O.

экстрим

----------


## NamelessChild

очнулся - гипс)

----------


## U.F.O.

откос от армии

----------


## NamelessChild

белый билет

----------


## U.F.O.

здраствуй мама дамой вернулся я не весь вот нога моя на гвоздь её повесь)

----------


## NamelessChild

ммм...расчлененка :twisted:

----------


## U.F.O.

издевательство

----------


## NamelessChild

БДСМ

----------


## U.F.O.

исцарапаное тело и следы от наручникоф на запястии)

----------


## NamelessChild

откид из зоны

----------


## U.F.O.

хацкиры

----------


## Olmeka

википедия...

----------


## NamelessChild

сарафанное радио

----------


## Olmeka

деревня

----------


## свобода

избушка

----------


## MATARIEL

ну курьих ножках )))

----------


## Olmeka

гриль

----------


## NamelessChild

мастер

----------


## MATARIEL

и маргарита

----------


## NamelessChild

хэппи-энд

----------


## Slipknot

Шабаш

----------


## свобода

ведьмы

----------


## alonely

крыша

----------


## NamelessChild

_alonely, как я рада тебя видеть!!!! Надеюсь, все ок??_


психиатрическая клиника

----------


## MATARIEL

белые стены

----------


## NamelessChild

иглу

----------


## MATARIEL

шприц

----------


## NamelessChild

_а почему не эскимосы??))_ :shock: 


кондитерский)

----------


## MATARIEL

> а почему не эскимосы??)) Shocked


 я сначало подумал что иглу эт игла, а не эскимоский "дом"...

торт

----------


## свобода

чай

----------


## NamelessChild

чашки

----------


## alonely

холод

----------


## свобода

снег

----------


## NamelessChild

снеговик

----------


## alonely

мда...

морковка!

----------


## NamelessChild

мм...с чесноком 8)

----------


## Агата

аджика

----------


## NamelessChild

Кавказ

----------


## Агата

Алиса

----------


## NamelessChild

в стране Чудес

----------


## U.F.O.

тарен

----------


## Агата

до добра не доведет

----------


## NamelessChild

язык

----------


## U.F.O.

пирсинг

----------


## NamelessChild

штанга

----------


## U.F.O.

тренажорка

----------


## Агата

прессссссссссссссссс

----------


## ^NaRuTo^

буква

----------


## NamelessChild

зю

----------


## Агата

ню

----------


## ^NaRuTo^

ня^_^

----------


## NamelessChild

логопед)

----------


## ^NaRuTo^

врач

----------


## U.F.O.

Ж/Д

----------


## alonely

рельсы )))0

----------


## NamelessChild

Анна Каренина

----------


## U.F.O.

школа...

----------


## NamelessChild

моделей)

----------


## alonely

анорексичек!

----------


## NamelessChild

борщ, макароны с котлетой и компот

----------


## U.F.O.

пачти закуска

----------


## NamelessChild

почти сытость)

----------


## Olmeka

перепой   :Big Grin:

----------


## NamelessChild

АЛКОГОЛИКИ!!!!! :evil:

----------


## Olmeka

ВЫТРЕЗВИТЕЛЬ!!!


всем алкоголикам туда....я поползла короче..надо по дороге тока  в маг забежать...нажратся хорошенько, а то не пустят)))

----------


## NamelessChild

холод

----------


## Olmeka

одиночество...

----------


## NamelessChild

вдова

----------


## alonely

черная мантия

----------


## NamelessChild

жрец

----------


## Olmeka

жертвоприношение

----------


## NamelessChild

барашек

----------


## alonely

беленький...

----------


## Olmeka

порошок..

----------


## U.F.O.

приход

----------


## NamelessChild

священник

----------


## Olmeka

святая вода

----------


## Психоделика

одержимость

----------


## NamelessChild

наркотики

----------


## Психоделика

глюки

----------


## NamelessChild

психоделизм

----------


## Агата

психоделика

----------


## Malk-a-Vian

Трипы

----------


## videokid

...ненавижу

----------


## wassssabi

день Св. Валентина

----------


## MATARIEL

сердечки

----------


## videokid

кроваво-красные, нарисованые на бумаге

----------


## MATARIEL

тетрадь по математике

----------


## videokid

заканчивается

----------


## MATARIEL

жизнь

----------


## videokid

*MATARIEL* нифига! :Smile: 

...чувствовать

----------


## MATARIEL

> MATARIEL нифига! Smile


 Что правда, то правда... :wink: 

любить

----------


## wassssabi

себя

----------


## alonely

убить

----------


## NamelessChild

грех

----------


## MATARIEL

в крови

----------


## NamelessChild

эритроциты

----------


## alonely

рак крови

----------


## NamelessChild

безысходность

----------


## Виктория Кузнецова

надежда

----------


## NamelessChild

компас)

----------


## MATARIEL

север

----------


## videokid

хаски

----------


## wassssabi

преданность

----------


## NamelessChild

собака

----------


## MATARIEL

кошка

----------


## NamelessChild

блохи

----------


## MATARIEL

антиблошиное мыло...

----------


## NamelessChild

шило

----------


## videokid

кожа

----------


## NamelessChild

морщины

----------


## videokid

улыбаться

----------


## NamelessChild

маска

----------


## videokid

играть

----------


## NamelessChild

пианино

----------


## videokid

красное.О_о

----------


## NamelessChild

:shock: 

агрессия

----------


## videokid

кричать

----------


## NamelessChild

Ааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааа!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

тишина

----------


## videokid

ласкать уши

----------


## MATARIEL

петь

----------


## alonely

до хрипоты

----------


## NamelessChild

ангина

----------


## alonely

42 градуса...

----------


## MATARIEL

по фаренгейту...)))

----------


## NamelessChild

в тени

----------


## videokid

ночь

----------


## NamelessChild

фонари

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

мотыльки

----------


## U.F.O.

теар трагедий

----------


## alonely

су-форум

----------


## NamelessChild

друзья

----------


## U.F.O.

сериалы

----------


## MATARIEL

мечта

----------


## alonely

безнадежность

----------


## U.F.O.

титаник

----------


## NamelessChild

шлюпка

----------


## U.F.O.

вёсла

----------


## NamelessChild

рабы

----------


## U.F.O.

колхозники

----------


## videokid

поле

----------


## NamelessChild

гольф

----------


## MATARIEL

травка...

----------


## NamelessChild

газонокосильщик

----------


## Malk-a-Vian

Jeff Fahey (в одноименном фильме)

----------


## Агата

Реквием по мечте........................................

----------


## Olmeka

ампутация

----------


## Slipknot

интерференция (будто мозг ампутировали)...крута логика?)))гхм...
Интерференция.

----------


## Агата

беззаботность

----------


## Olmeka

детство

----------


## Агата

сладости

----------


## alonely

кариес

----------


## Виктория Кузнецова

стоматолог

----------


## U.F.O.

дрель

----------


## Olmeka

ремонт

----------


## wassssabi

раздражение

----------


## Olmeka

аллергия

----------


## U.F.O.

рвотный рефлекс

----------


## alonely

булемия

----------


## Olmeka

диета

----------


## U.F.O.

рахиты

----------


## videokid

Африканские детишки

----------


## Lelarna

_бронхит_

----------


## U.F.O.

бронхолитин.. гликадин.. некуёвый приход..

----------


## videokid

разочарование в людях

----------


## U.F.O.

заканамерность

----------


## Olmeka

высшая математика

----------


## Freezer2007

вышка

----------


## Olmeka

башня

----------


## alonely

тюрьма

----------


## Olmeka

Побег из тюрьмы 3 сезон

----------


## Агата

ААААААААААААААААААААА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## U.F.O.

ПААААААРААААНОООООООЯЯЯЯААААААААААА!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Агата

ССССССССУУУУУУУУМММММММММААААААААСССССССССШШШШШШШШ  ЕЕЕЕЕЕЕССССССССТТТТТТТТВВВВВВВВВИИИИИИИИИИЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕ  Е!!!!!!!!!!!!ЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Slipknot

доктор курпатов в помощь

----------


## Агата

лажа

----------


## Freezer2007

универ

----------


## MATARIEL

преподы - изверги

----------


## Freezer2007

договариватся

----------


## NamelessChild

круглый стол

----------


## nothing1

рыцари

----------


## NamelessChild

прекрасная принцесса

----------


## MATARIEL

замок

----------


## Freezer2007

призрак

----------


## NamelessChild

простыня

----------


## MATARIEL

в доспехах )))

----------


## NamelessChild

черепашки-ниндзя

----------


## U.F.O.

учитель крыса

----------


## MATARIEL

комиксы

----------


## NamelessChild

ученики - олигофрены

----------


## Olmeka

олигофрено-педагоги...

----------


## wassssabi

нонсенс

----------


## Olmeka

жизнь

----------


## alonely

конец..

----------


## Olmeka

боль

----------


## Агата

творение

----------


## NamelessChild

варенье))

----------


## Olmeka

лето

----------


## NamelessChild

смерть

----------


## Olmeka

кровь..

----------


## NamelessChild

вино

----------


## riogo

наслождение

----------


## NamelessChild

леденец

----------


## Olmeka

дети

----------


## NamelessChild

заспиртованный младенец

----------


## Olmeka

опятьбухло))))

----------


## NamelessChild

интоксикация

----------


## NamelessChild

фуууу(((

----------


## Olmeka

размазанные мозги на асфальте

----------


## NamelessChild

дворники

----------


## Olmeka

рассвет

----------


## NamelessChild

темные очки

----------


## Olmeka

метро

----------


## NamelessChild

"Убийство в Восточном экспрессе"

----------


## alonely

моя безграмотность

----------


## Olmeka

терракты

----------


## NamelessChild

паранджа

----------


## U.F.O.

усатый бен ладан

----------


## NamelessChild

виселица

----------


## U.F.O.

гильятина

----------


## NamelessChild

толпа зрителей

----------


## Olmeka

театральное выступление

----------


## NamelessChild

суфлер-заика)))

----------


## alonely

бла-бла-бла шоу

----------


## Olmeka

комеди клаб

----------


## NamelessChild

:evil:

----------


## alonely

пустосмехи

----------


## Агата

шуты гороховые

----------


## alonely

ай-тра-ляля я Павел Воля  :x 
а я Бульдог...

сссс...

----------


## NamelessChild

_Beat The Bastards!!!!!!!_(C)

----------


## Агата

маст дай

----------


## NamelessChild

похоронный марш

----------


## Olmeka

свадебный марш

----------


## NamelessChild

суббота

----------


## Olmeka

скукатища и одиночество...

----------


## NamelessChild

зевота

----------


## wassssabi

сладкая штука

----------


## Olmeka

конфетка)

----------


## NamelessChild

с коньяком

----------


## Olmeka

лимон!

----------


## alonely

слезы

----------


## NamelessChild

крокодил

----------


## alonely

горло... перерезаное

----------


## NamelessChild

морг

----------


## Olmeka

паталогоанатомы

----------


## alonely

равнодушие

----------


## NamelessChild

беглый взгляд

----------


## Freezer2007

спешка

----------


## alonely

фаст ФУД

----------


## Olmeka

изжога

----------


## alonely

бессоница

----------


## Olmeka

интернет

----------


## alonely

_мда уж._

----------


## alonely

кладезь инфы

----------


## Olmeka

гугль))

----------


## NamelessChild

поиск

----------


## Freezer2007

1000000вариантов

----------


## NamelessChild

и только один верный

----------


## Olmeka

а все остальное го8но!

----------


## alonely

на палочке

----------


## Only_humaN

эскимо

----------


## Freezer2007

марожено

----------


## alonely

морозилка

----------


## Only_humaN

висящие трупы животных

----------


## alonely

_омг..._ 

язык корвы

----------


## NamelessChild

богатая фантазия

----------


## Only_humaN

больное воображение

----------


## alonely

больное воображение (!)

----------


## alonely

_бллин... мысли сходятся..._

----------


## NamelessChild

психотерапевт

----------


## alonely

сволочь..

----------


## Only_humaN

кенни  :lol:

----------


## alonely

_объясни идиотке.. кто это._

----------


## MATARIEL

Южный парк

----------


## Only_humaN

*alonely*
ет такой прикольный перс в мульте Южный парк, в конце почти каждого мульта он умирал. его лудшие друзья отзывались о его смерти типа так 
- Они убили Кенни
- Сволочи!

----------


## Only_humaN

Дерьмовая анимация   :Big Grin:

----------


## Агата

америкосы

----------


## MATARIEL

толстые

----------


## U.F.O.

отжеч свою собственную фотожопу

----------


## U.F.O.

што за беспредел??))))

----------


## NamelessChild

негодование)

----------


## MATARIEL

злость

----------


## NamelessChild

плохо

----------


## MATARIEL

вечером

----------


## NamelessChild

усталость

----------


## alonely

обморок

----------


## U.F.O.

предоз

----------


## alonely

капельница

----------


## U.F.O.

медсестра

----------


## NamelessChild

белый халат

----------


## alonely

свет в конце туннеля

----------


## NamelessChild

дальний свет

----------


## MATARIEL

фары

----------


## alonely

погасшие

----------


## MATARIEL

разбитые

----------


## alonely

автокатастрофа короче

----------


## MATARIEL

из выживших - никого...

----------


## U.F.O.

лост 3 сизон

----------


## alonely

Пучеглазик ...

----------


## NamelessChild

это кто?

----------


## alonely

_Солнце... смотри иногда телик._

----------


## NamelessChild

_телик - это зло._

----------


## alonely

_не больше . чем жизнь._

----------


## MATARIEL

точно!

----------


## NamelessChild

_жизнь - это жизнь. Телик - это зло._


*ЗЛО*

----------


## U.F.O.

не невсегда...

----------


## MATARIEL

> не невсегда...


 то есть всегда...

----------


## alonely

если жизнь это жизнь
то телик это телик.

----------


## MATARIEL

логично...
это как реальность отделять от сказки...

----------


## alonely

specially for NC

Пучеглазик.

----------


## U.F.O.

иногда есть чо пасмареть... ближе к ночи...

----------


## NamelessChild

_NC пошла смотреть телик_

----------


## alonely

поздняк лост 3 по субботам нема

----------


## alonely

хаха! можешь посмотреть в мире людей....
как Дроздовский развлекается однако.

----------


## NamelessChild

_Почему alonely меня не любит?.._

----------


## MATARIEL

А у мну уже воскресенье)))) утро и по телеу ваще ничего..

----------


## alonely

*NamelessChild*
что ты.. я тебя очень-очень люблю...просто если я буду это показывать, то есть вероятность что ты привяжешься. а мне недолго тут еще..

 хочешь я тебе отдам все серии лоста с первого по третий? ). 
а то их безжалостно выбросят на помойку..

----------


## NamelessChild

> есть вероятность что ты привяжешься


 Поздняк метаться, ага :Wink:  У меня это с первого взгляда обычно, я вообще часто привязываюсь..




> хочешь я тебе отдам все серии лоста с первого по третий? ).


 АААААААААААААААААААААА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!1
СПАСИТЕ КТО-НИБУУУУУУУУДЬ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## U.F.O.

F1

----------


## NamelessChild

*U.F.O.*
 :lol:

----------


## wassssabi

классика игровой индустрии

----------


## MATARIEL

а мне помогает))))))

----------


## NamelessChild

полезность

----------


## alonely

> Поздняк метаться, агаWink У меня это с первого взгляда обычно, я вообще часто привязываюсь..


 _
фуу значит пронесло. не хошь так не хошь._

----------


## NamelessChild

> фуу значит пронесло


 _Ты меня не так поняла..или я опять тупо объяснила?.._

----------


## alonely

_успокойся... ни к чему это._

----------


## NamelessChild

_вот так всегда.._

----------


## alonely

_alonely - c*ка , NC так проще..._

----------


## NamelessChild

> alonely - c*ка


 Терпеть не могу вранье. :!:

----------


## alonely

_ к тому же еще и врушка, ага._

----------


## alonely

ТАК значит полезность

-- 

*вкусность*

----------


## MATARIEL

лицемерие

----------


## NamelessChild

_а еще - очень упрямая, недоверчивая...и очень хорошая)_

----------


## alonely

_ это NC про себя ))._ 

алчность

----------


## NamelessChild

_Я о себе никому не говорю, так что.._

звон монет

----------


## alonely

_это ты так думаешь_ 

пустой кошелек[/i]

----------


## MATARIEL

богатство

----------


## NamelessChild

_Я никогда не ошибаюсь в таких вещах_

купец

----------


## alonely

_я сдаюсь..._

поп

----------


## NamelessChild

_Ура!_

Попа)))

----------


## Агата

дерьмо

----------


## MATARIEL

голова

----------


## alonely

на рельсах

----------


## NamelessChild

монетка

----------


## alonely

нищий

----------


## NamelessChild

лохмотья

----------


## alonely

жалость.

----------


## NamelessChild

бессилие

----------


## alonely

самоуничижение

----------


## MATARIEL

подавленость

----------


## Агата

депра

----------


## NamelessChild

негрустин

----------


## U.F.O.

триган

----------


## alonely

токсины

----------


## NamelessChild

бяка

----------


## MATARIEL

кака)))

----------


## Freezer2007

футбол

----------


## alonely

калоака

----------


## MATARIEL

биология...

----------


## NamelessChild

инфузория

----------


## alonely

туфелька!!!

----------


## NamelessChild

на шпильке

----------


## alonely

группа ШПИЛЬКИ

----------


## MATARIEL

на замечательной ножке))))

----------


## alonely

плоскостопие

----------


## Olmeka

армия

----------


## NamelessChild

деды

----------


## Агата

война

----------


## alonely

разруха

----------


## NamelessChild

уборка

----------


## MATARIEL

1941

----------


## alonely

2008

----------


## Агата

горбачев

----------


## U.F.O.

медведефффффффуууууу

----------


## NamelessChild

я не пойду на выборы

----------


## alonely

и я!!!

----------


## nothing1

пофигизм

----------


## NamelessChild

единство)

----------


## alonely

_неа, всё куплено, хошь скажу будущего президента? сам знаешь._

----------


## MATARIEL

продажные *****

----------


## alonely

Россия - священная наша держава,
Россия - любимая наша страна.
Могучая воля, великая слава -
Твое достоянье на все времена!

Славься, Отечество наше свободное,
Братских народов союз вековой,
Предками данная мудрость народная!
Славься, страна! Мы гордимся тобой!

----------


## NamelessChild

новогодняя ночь

----------


## alonely

Этот год был очень успешным и хорошим бла-бла-бла

----------


## NamelessChild

телик - зло

----------


## alonely

_не больше. чем жизнь._

----------


## NamelessChild

дежа вю...................

----------


## MATARIEL

опять замкнутый круг...)

----------


## alonely

всяка

----------


## Olmeka

разно

----------


## NamelessChild

эпидемия

----------


## alonely

чума

----------


## MATARIEL

заразно... прям стишок получился))))))

----------


## U.F.O.

паразиты.. тёща

----------


## alonely

тараканы

----------


## NamelessChild

усы

----------


## U.F.O.

гель бля бритья

----------


## alonely

лезвие gilette

----------


## NamelessChild

ну...вены :roll:

----------


## U.F.O.

нагрузка

----------


## alonely

_кхе.. кхе... с неоохотой написала она_

----------


## Olmeka

чехотка

----------


## U.F.O.

болезнь

----------


## alonely

желтуха

----------


## MATARIEL

простуда

----------


## NamelessChild

мед

----------


## alonely

не поможет

----------


## U.F.O.

пчёлы

----------


## NamelessChild

Винни-пух

----------


## alonely

медвед

----------


## U.F.O.

пыхточок

----------


## alonely

гламур фтопку

----------


## U.F.O.

порис хилтон.ави

----------


## MATARIEL

точно!...

----------


## U.F.O.

эврика :idea:

----------


## alonely

физика бе.

----------


## NamelessChild

медицина!!!

----------


## U.F.O.

фаренгейт

----------


## NamelessChild

парфюм

----------


## U.F.O.

фильм

----------


## alonely

Парфюмер.

----------


## Olmeka

сожрать заживо

----------


## U.F.O.

змея

----------


## NamelessChild

яд

----------


## U.F.O.

кайф

----------


## AI_Madness

боль

----------


## U.F.O.

моск

----------


## AI_Madness

безумие

----------


## NamelessChild

мания

----------


## AI_Madness

паранойя

----------


## U.F.O.

мяхкие стены

----------


## AI_Madness

больничка

----------


## U.F.O.

порция разноцветных калёсикоф

----------


## AI_Madness

апатия

----------


## U.F.O.

лишний геморой

----------


## riogo

головная боль

----------


## U.F.O.

утро

----------


## Olmeka

похмел...

----------


## Freezer2007

антипохмелин

----------


## AI_Madness

аптека

----------


## NamelessChild

ночь. улица. фонарь

----------


## nothing1

опасность

----------


## NamelessChild

тревога

----------


## Olmeka

предчувствие

----------


## NamelessChild

знак

----------


## Olmeka

дорожное движение

----------


## NamelessChild

автошкола)

----------


## Olmeka

экзамины

----------


## Агата

неуды

----------


## NamelessChild

золотая рыбка

----------


## Olmeka

три желания)))

----------


## Агата

желание

----------


## AI_Madness

Иcполнитель желаний ...

----------


## NamelessChild

дед Мороз

----------


## Olmeka

снегурочка)))))

----------


## NamelessChild

дурочка

----------


## AI_Madness

дурдом )

----------


## Olmeka

с переулочка

----------


## Агата

ночной мотылек(из песни ротару)  :Big Grin:

----------


## Olmeka

шлюха

----------


## Агата

деньги

----------


## Olmeka

пустой кошелек

----------


## AI_Madness

зло

----------


## Olmeka

*AI_Madness*
кажется кто то не успеевает..

----------


## Olmeka

добро

----------


## AI_Madness

*Olmeka*



> кажется кто то не успеевает..


 Бывет.

Свет.

----------


## NamelessChild

лампочка

----------


## Агата

спасение

----------


## Olmeka

дневной дозор

----------


## Агата

туфта

----------


## U.F.O.

куйня

----------


## Only_humaN

Иван Купала

----------


## Olmeka

гадания

----------


## Only_humaN

шанс

----------


## Olmeka

надежда

----------


## Only_humaN

умирает

----------


## Olmeka

боль.....

----------


## AI_Madness

жизнь

----------


## Only_humaN

= смерть

----------


## AI_Madness

вечность

----------


## Only_humaN

космос

----------


## AI_Madness

вселенная

----------


## Only_humaN

спираль

----------


## AI_Madness

сфера

----------


## U.F.O.

бездна

----------


## NamelessChild

взгляд

----------


## wassssabi

смущение

----------


## NamelessChild

румянец

----------


## U.F.O.

-50 по С

----------


## Freezer2007

тундра

----------


## MATARIEL

Ети

----------


## свобода

снежный человек

----------


## MATARIEL

Норвегия

----------


## свобода

Прогулка

----------


## Olmeka

пиво)

----------


## MATARIEL

Чехия

----------


## NamelessChild

дихлофос)

----------


## MATARIEL

он и в африке дихлофос...)))

----------


## NamelessChild

В Африке большие злые крокодилы

----------


## MATARIEL

не ходите дети в африку гулять

----------


## Виктория Кузнецова

Бармалей

----------


## Агата

Синяя Борода

----------


## MATARIEL

Рыжая борода о_О

----------


## Агата

:lol: 
кот в сапогах!

----------


## Агата

нереал

----------


## Olmeka

взаимная любовь

----------


## Агата

сказка

----------


## Olmeka

со счастливым концом

----------


## U.F.O.

камедия

----------


## Olmeka

трагедия

----------


## Sonata Nebo

кабаре

----------


## U.F.O.

вестерны

----------


## AI_Madness

дикий запад

----------


## Агата

хренотень какя то

----------


## Malk-a-Vian

растерянность

----------


## NamelessChild

младенец

----------


## Olmeka

пеленки

----------


## Freezer2007

Цветы

----------


## Агата

любовь

----------


## Olmeka

боль

----------


## NamelessChild

зуб

----------


## Olmeka

бор машина

----------


## NamelessChild

фильм ужасов

----------


## MATARIEL

звонок

----------


## Olmeka

с работы...

----------


## MATARIEL

о_О ...о боже!....директор...

----------


## Olmeka

пипец, короче....

----------


## Агата

крендец... :shock:

----------


## MATARIEL

дырка от кренделя....)))

----------


## NamelessChild

мокрое место

----------


## U.F.O.

ванна

----------


## NamelessChild

грязевая

----------


## alonely

Воронеж

----------


## U.F.O.

дурь

----------


## NamelessChild

покупатель

----------


## U.F.O.

юзарь

----------


## alonely

Цезарь

----------


## U.F.O.

империя

----------


## alonely

диктатура

----------


## NamelessChild

пролетариата)

----------


## alonely

расизм

----------


## U.F.O.

дедушка ленин

----------


## U.F.O.

фармат 18

----------


## NamelessChild

тихо сам с собою..

----------


## alonely

Диск Флоппи А

----------


## U.F.O.

правой рукою

----------


## U.F.O.

дос

----------


## NamelessChild

правша)

----------


## alonely

магнитные бури нынче

----------


## U.F.O.

физика... школа..

----------


## alonely

ща умру... от смеха

----------


## U.F.O.

вот и помер дед максим да и хуй астался и сни порложили ево в гоб куй упёрся в потолок он здо....

----------


## Агата

инфа

----------


## MATARIEL

матика

----------


## U.F.O.

ацко

----------


## NamelessChild

сковородки

----------


## U.F.O.

хавчик

----------


## Агата

сатана

----------


## U.F.O.

садам хуйсейн

----------


## Olmeka

терракты

----------


## alonely

11.09

----------


## U.F.O.

иноплонитянины

----------


## NamelessChild

календарь

----------


## U.F.O.

зона

----------


## MATARIEL

51

----------


## U.F.O.

КОД 4

----------


## alonely

бред

----------


## U.F.O.

параноя

----------


## AI_Madness

параноидаьный бред ))

----------


## U.F.O.

тараканы на стене

----------


## AI_Madness

тапок

----------


## U.F.O.

нокая 3110

----------


## MATARIEL

сони эриксон 510

----------


## U.F.O.

К580ВМ80)))

----------


## NamelessChild

:shock:

----------


## alonely

z610 i

----------


## U.F.O.

0_о

----------


## U.F.O.

i925

----------


## alonely

нло пучит

----------


## NamelessChild

Уфология)

----------


## U.F.O.

тарелке пипец!!))

----------


## U.F.O.

марс атакует

----------


## NamelessChild

а потом удивляйтесь, откуда круги на полях

----------


## alonely

сам ты тарелка )

----------


## U.F.O.

басуха

----------


## MATARIEL

соло

----------


## U.F.O.

и бас ну и канешно же илоника..

молодость

----------


## Агата

старость

----------


## U.F.O.

гололёд не страшен)

----------


## Агата

шиповка

----------


## Olmeka

роза

----------


## Агата

соловей

----------


## NamelessChild

трель

----------


## nothing1

Свирель

----------


## NamelessChild

волшебство

----------


## WICKED

сказка

----------


## Агата

басня

----------


## alonely

Крылов

----------


## NamelessChild

кукрыниксы

----------


## Sick Spiny

музыка

----------


## Olmeka

дискотека

----------


## NamelessChild

фууууу...

----------


## alonely

шум - гам - башка трещит - и конец -  обнимание с белым другом

----------


## Агата

ломка

----------


## NamelessChild

лом

----------


## alonely

MS

----------


## Freezer2007

МаSяня

----------


## Malk-a-Vian

lowlife

----------


## Психоделика

пазитиф

----------


## Freezer2007

олбанский

----------


## Kate

чурки

----------


## NamelessChild

расизм

----------


## alonely

фашизм

----------


## NamelessChild

свастика

----------


## MATARIEL

искусство

----------


## NamelessChild

побеждать

----------


## MATARIEL

и проигрывать

----------


## NamelessChild

Аргентина-Ямайка, 5:0

----------


## MATARIEL

убили Гейтса...)))

----------


## WICKED

а он встал и пошол

----------


## Beata

баскетбол

----------


## WICKED

мяч

----------


## Агата

шаолиньский футбол

----------


## WICKED

безпредел

----------


## NamelessChild

политика

----------


## WICKED

жириновский

----------


## NamelessChild

демагогия

----------


## U.F.O.

паника

----------


## WICKED

страх

----------


## NamelessChild

беспомощность

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

поддержка

----------


## NamelessChild

push-up :lol:

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

инностранка ^^

----------


## Freezer2007

роман

----------


## wassssabi

Франция

----------


## NORDmen

распотрошенные лягушки

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

отвращение

----------


## wassssabi

весенние ручейки

----------


## NamelessChild

кораблики

----------


## WICKED

спички

----------


## свобода

коробочки

----------


## NamelessChild

майский жук

----------


## свобода

*фу противный   :Smile:  *

ромашка

----------


## WICKED

одуванчик

----------


## Kate

бабка

----------


## WICKED

дедка

----------


## Freezer2007

колобок

----------


## WICKED

лиса

----------


## свобода

скрипка

----------


## WICKED

немая скрипачка

----------


## свобода

осень

----------


## Kate

учёба

----------


## свобода

стекло

----------


## Агата

рука в крови

----------


## свобода

Улыбка

----------


## NamelessChild

смайлик

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

скобка

----------


## NamelessChild

зубы

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

стоматолог

----------


## WICKED

кариес

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

удалить

----------


## свобода

delete

----------


## alonely

заветная кнопка

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

клавиатура

----------


## свобода

Феникс

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

огонь

----------


## свобода

Камень

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

стена

----------


## свобода

Ангел

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

небо

----------


## свобода

Женщина

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

муза

----------


## свобода

Скрипка

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

аудитория

----------


## свобода

Свобода

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

ник )

----------


## свобода

Страсть

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

помрачение

----------


## свобода

зелёные глаза

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

линзы

----------


## свобода

серебро

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

луна

----------


## свобода

лампочка

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

фонарь

----------


## свобода

люди

----------


## WICKED

злодеи

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

убийство

----------


## WICKED

смерть

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

замкнутый круг

----------


## WICKED

бесконечность

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

вселенная

----------


## WICKED

космос

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

планета

----------


## WICKED

звезда

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

взрыв

----------


## WICKED

энергия

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

действие

----------


## WICKED

движение

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

метро

----------


## WICKED

бомжи

----------


## NamelessChild

домофон

----------


## WICKED

Дверь

----------


## NamelessChild

в мир иной)

----------


## WICKED

в рай

----------


## NamelessChild

святой Петр)

----------


## Агата

Романовы

----------


## NORDmen

империя

----------


## NamelessChild

Helena Iren Michaelsen)

----------


## WICKED

династия

----------


## NamelessChild

игра

----------


## WICKED

азарт

----------


## NamelessChild

АРТ

----------


## Агата

Боди арт

----------


## wassssabi

обнаженные женщины

----------


## NamelessChild

баня :lol:

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

отдых

----------


## NamelessChild

отпуск

----------


## WICKED

курорт

----------


## NamelessChild

туризм

----------


## WICKED

путишествие

----------


## NamelessChild

в сказку

----------


## WICKED

про буратино

----------


## NamelessChild

нос

----------


## WICKED

дырка

----------


## NamelessChild

заплатка

----------


## NORDmen

патч

----------


## WICKED

абгрэйд

----------


## свобода

история

----------


## NamelessChild

Тамерлан

----------


## свобода

цветок

----------


## WICKED

роза

----------


## свобода

платье

----------


## NamelessChild

перчатки

----------


## свобода

холод

----------


## NamelessChild

голод

----------


## свобода

дом

----------


## NamelessChild

крыша

----------


## свобода

поцелуй

----------


## NamelessChild

в лоб

----------


## свобода

крылья

----------


## NamelessChild

Пегас

----------


## WICKED

конь

----------


## NamelessChild

ипподром

----------


## Kate

собчак

----------


## NamelessChild

Анатолий Александрович

----------


## NORDmen

веревка и мыло

----------


## NamelessChild

кофе и ванна

----------


## tventin2

Утро в выходной

----------


## NamelessChild

15:00

----------


## Freezer2007

разгром

----------


## NamelessChild

уборка

----------


## Freezer2007

убийство

----------


## NamelessChild

Херлок Холмс

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

трубка

----------


## Freezer2007

труба

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

боян )

----------


## Freezer2007

гармошко

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

лавка

----------


## Olmeka

водка в пласмассовых стаканчиках))

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

стерильная чистота )

----------


## Freezer2007

кварц

----------


## wassssabi

тик-так )

----------


## AI_Madness

драже

----------


## NamelessChild

от кашля

----------


## videokid

сладкий сироп доктор Мом. :Smile:

----------


## Агата

мята

----------


## NamelessChild

чай

----------


## videokid

шалфей

----------


## NamelessChild

аромат

----------


## videokid

что то очень тонкое

----------


## NamelessChild

марля

----------


## Агата

препод по ОЭТ

----------


## MATARIEL

аудитория...

----------


## NamelessChild

слушатели

----------


## MATARIEL

читатели...)

----------


## NamelessChild

зрители

----------


## MATARIEL

актеры

----------


## NamelessChild

маски

----------


## MATARIEL

призрак оперы

----------


## NamelessChild

Вебер

----------


## MATARIEL

эм...я таких не знаю...)

----------


## NamelessChild

> эм...я таких не знаю...)


 _песенку "Phantom of the opera" помнишь?)_

незнакомцы

----------


## MATARIEL

да помню...)))

друзья

----------


## NamelessChild

три рюмки

----------


## MATARIEL

и коньяк...)

----------


## NamelessChild

ням)

----------


## MATARIEL

НЯ...!!!

----------


## NamelessChild

:Smile:

----------


## MATARIEL

:wink:

----------


## MATARIEL

кхм... подмигивание...

----------


## NamelessChild

тайна

----------


## MATARIEL

туман

----------


## NamelessChild

сиреневый)

----------


## MATARIEL

сирень

----------


## NamelessChild

клевер

----------


## MATARIEL

и мед...)

----------


## NamelessChild

зубастые пчелы-мутанты

----------


## MATARIEL

ужосссс.....

----------


## NamelessChild

нашатырный спирт

----------


## MATARIEL

чистый спирт

----------


## riogo

вкуснятина  :P

----------


## пых

апельсинка

----------


## MATARIEL

мондаринка...

----------


## пых

Китай

----------


## MATARIEL

Япония

----------


## NamelessChild

Карелия!))

----------


## MATARIEL

Таджикистан....

----------


## NamelessChild

д. Простоквашино

----------


## пых

Печкин

----------


## riogo

дядя фёдор

----------


## MATARIEL

пьянчуга....)))

----------


## riogo

дворик

----------


## Агата

коврик

----------


## tventin2

Мышка

----------


## Агата

крышка

----------


## Only_humaN

банка

----------


## Агата

склянка

----------


## NamelessChild

мореплаватель

----------


## alonely

Титаник

----------


## wassssabi

рвотный рефлекс)

----------


## NamelessChild

два пальца

----------


## alonely

рогатка

----------


## Кирр

Веселье )

----------


## NamelessChild

LOL

----------


## U.F.O.

чат

----------


## Кирр

Динозавр, открытие... )

----------


## U.F.O.

пифко...)

----------


## Freezer2007

гадость

----------


## Агата

слякоть

----------


## Freezer2007

белые кросы

----------


## Агата

физра

----------


## Freezer2007

тренировка

----------


## Агата

судороги

----------


## Freezer2007

сон

----------


## Агата

отдых

----------


## Freezer2007

OFF

----------


## MATARIEL

IN

----------


## Freezer2007

English

----------


## MATARIEL

Russian man

----------


## Freezer2007

балалайка

----------


## MATARIEL

бас

----------


## Агата

Оливер

----------


## Кирр

Twist

----------


## Агата

лимон

----------


## Кирр

Солнце

----------


## Агата

тепло

----------


## wassssabi

комфорт

----------


## MATARIEL

облака

----------


## Sacrifice

пушистые

----------


## U.F.O.

побрить

----------


## Агата

облом

----------


## Freezer2007

лом

----------


## riogo

приём

----------


## U.F.O.

психатеатр

----------


## Freezer2007

Картинки

----------


## NamelessChild

раскраска

----------


## Freezer2007

ТОМ И ДЖЕРИ

----------


## riogo

ну погоди

----------


## Freezer2007

ВИННИ ПУХ

----------


## NamelessChild

мёд

----------


## Freezer2007

ЛЕСТЬ

----------


## alonely

подмазка

----------


## NamelessChild

масло

----------


## Freezer2007

НЕФТЬ

----------


## alonely

ЮКОС

----------


## U.F.O.

хост, халява..

----------


## alonely

Сыр в мышеловке

----------


## U.F.O.

безлимитка

----------


## Агата

мечта

----------


## alonely

нирвана

----------


## U.F.O.

грин дэй)

----------


## MATARIEL

Фэлаутбой...

----------


## alonely

Мордобой!

----------


## Агата

конопля

----------


## U.F.O.

убицо ф хламину

----------


## Агата

амнепохнавсе

----------


## MATARIEL

и ап веник

----------


## alonely

Баба Яга

----------


## U.F.O.

эгуар 0,5

----------


## Агата

малина

----------


## Freezer2007

Фриске

----------


## MATARIEL

купальник...)

----------


## Агата

лето

----------


## Freezer2007

отель

----------


## Агата

постель

----------


## MATARIEL

море

----------


## Агата

охотское

----------


## MATARIEL

прибалтийское

----------


## Агата

Владик

----------


## MATARIEL

приют

----------


## Freezer2007

сволочи

----------


## Агата

война

----------


## Freezer2007

честь

----------


## MATARIEL

доблесть

----------


## Агата

отвага

----------


## Freezer2007

романтика

----------


## MATARIEL

Джульета

----------


## alonely

дура

----------


## Freezer2007

Ромелло

----------


## MATARIEL

дурак... X)

----------


## Агата

Дима Билан :lol:

----------


## alonely

засранец

----------


## MATARIEL

Диму Бургер... \.../

----------


## Агата

срань кароч

----------


## MATARIEL

фтопку...

----------


## Агата

брак

----------


## MATARIEL

мой камп...Х)

----------


## alonely

Linux

----------


## MATARIEL

мс дос

----------


## Агата

МС=СМ

----------


## alonely

расстояние

----------


## Агата

версты

----------


## wassssabi

Илья Муромец

----------


## Агата

картина

----------


## riogo

репен

----------


## AI_Madness

природа

----------


## Freezer2007

ГРИНПИСЬ

----------


## AI_Madness

Осажденный и облепленный плакатами корабль

----------


## U.F.O.

с мяхкими стенами

----------


## AI_Madness

U.F.O.



> с мяхкими стенами


 http://psihuchka666.mybb.ru/viewtopic.php?id=4  :roll:

----------


## Агата

аххаха!

----------


## MATARIEL

гыгыгы)))))

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

позитивЪ

----------


## Агата

желтый

----------


## Beata

рай

----------


## riogo

ад

----------


## Deathstyle

искупление

----------


## Агата

прощение

----------


## MATARIEL

наказание

----------


## alonely

горох

----------


## MATARIEL

плеть

----------


## alonely

ипподром

----------


## Агата

дорога

----------


## alonely

белая

----------


## U.F.O.

зелёная

----------


## Агата

конопля

----------


## Deathstyle

отрешённость

----------


## alonely

решето

----------


## Deathstyle

глупость

----------


## alonely

тупость

----------


## NamelessChild

нож

----------


## alonely

порез

----------


## NamelessChild

пластырь

----------


## alonely

гной

----------


## NamelessChild

лейкоциты

----------


## alonely

ОЛЛ

----------


## NamelessChild

сокращение

----------


## alonely

краткость

----------


## NamelessChild

сестра

----------


## alonely

талант

----------


## Deathstyle

исскуство

----------


## alonely

карандаш

----------


## Deathstyle

портрет

----------


## NamelessChild

фотография

----------


## Deathstyle

любовь

----------


## NamelessChild

роман

----------


## Deathstyle

рассвет

----------


## NamelessChild

шторы

----------


## alonely

мрак

----------


## NamelessChild

полумрак

----------


## Deathstyle

облака

----------


## NamelessChild

вата

----------


## alonely

белогривые

----------


## U.F.O.

злёногриыве(ирокезы)

----------


## NamelessChild

подъезд

----------


## alonely

УФО

----------


## NamelessChild

круги на полях

----------


## U.F.O.

антигламур

----------


## alonely

капли слёз в тетрадке

----------


## U.F.O.

лишение невинности в общественном туалете

----------


## alonely

непонимание

----------


## U.F.O.

асинхронизация

----------


## alonely

прищепка на носу

----------


## U.F.O.

гвоздь в ухе

----------


## wassssabi

конформизмъ

----------


## alonely

цЫрк

----------


## NamelessChild

пони

----------


## alonely

детство

----------


## NamelessChild

луг

----------


## alonely

33 быка

----------


## NamelessChild

33 тореадора

----------


## alonely

бессилие

----------


## riogo

жизнь

----------


## Deathstyle

путь

----------


## alonely

в никуда

----------


## U.F.O.

бездна

----------


## NamelessChild

без_дна

----------


## Кирр

БЕСКОНЕЧНОСТЬ!

----------


## U.F.O.

интегралы)

----------


## Кирр

Лето, деньги..)

----------


## U.F.O.

белые ночи..................)

----------


## alonely

кошмар

----------


## Кирр

Сон, жизнь...

----------


## alonely

сущий кошмар

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

бред

----------


## Freezer2007

вред

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

любовь

----------


## Freezer2007

Blood

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

весна

----------


## Freezer2007

нет сна

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

кофе.

----------


## Freezer2007

Lumen - кофе

----------


## Агата

не нра

----------


## Freezer2007

злость

----------


## Deathstyle

тишина

----------


## Агата

смерть

----------


## Freezer2007

мечта

----------


## MATARIEL

осколки

----------


## Агата

руки в крови

----------


## MATARIEL

запачканая белая рубашка

----------


## alonely

отбеливатель

----------


## wassssabi

Ася

----------


## NamelessChild

Тургенев

----------


## Freezer2007

Муму

----------


## NamelessChild

стадо коров

----------


## alonely

навоз

----------


## MATARIEL

коровник

----------


## alonely

вонь

----------


## MATARIEL

машины

----------


## alonely

фабрика

----------


## NamelessChild

конфеты

----------


## U.F.O.

блондинки

----------


## NamelessChild

брюнетки! :evil:

----------


## Freezer2007

восток

----------


## NamelessChild

щербет

----------


## MATARIEL

запад

----------


## NamelessChild

компас

----------


## MATARIEL

карта...

----------


## U.F.O.

WoW

----------


## MATARIEL

рпг

----------


## U.F.O.

свд

----------


## wassssabi

шум O_O

----------


## MATARIEL

белый о_О

----------


## U.F.O.

пакойники

----------


## MATARIEL

МЫ??? о_О

----------


## NamelessChild

ВЫ :twisted:

----------


## MATARIEL

они

----------


## U.F.O.

оно?

----------


## Агата

счастье

----------


## NamelessChild

здоровье

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

отсутствие

----------


## alonely

желание

----------


## U.F.O.

прогул, отчислен, армия..

----------


## U.F.O.

средства

----------


## alonely

аморальность

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

обыденность

----------


## U.F.O.

жизнь

----------


## alonely

the end

----------


## NamelessChild

кино

----------


## U.F.O.

восмиклассница

----------


## alonely

1 сентября

----------


## NamelessChild

листья

----------


## alonely

черные

----------


## U.F.O.

закат

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

смерть

----------


## U.F.O.

скуката...

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

алгебра)))))))

----------


## MATARIEL

дебри

----------


## Freezer2007

джунгли

----------


## MATARIEL

маугли

----------


## Freezer2007

балу

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

медвед))))  :Smile:

----------


## Frau Finsternis

Умка!)

----------


## riogo

север

----------


## Frau Finsternis

лёд...

----------


## NamelessChild

стакан

----------


## U.F.O.

день жестянщика

----------


## ER

Праздник...

----------


## Frau Finsternis

абсент

----------


## ER

градус

----------


## Frau Finsternis

угол

----------


## NamelessChild

наказание

----------


## ER

Преступление

----------


## U.F.O.

граница

----------


## ER

Таёжный роман)))))))))

----------


## U.F.O.

чукчи

----------


## Freezer2007

тюлени

----------


## Frau Finsternis

мило)

----------


## U.F.O.

олени

----------


## Freezer2007

рога

----------


## ER

муж))))))))

----------


## Freezer2007

отцовство

----------


## ER

Дети

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

ответственность )

----------


## MATARIEL

тяжесть

----------


## ER

Груз

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

груз

----------


## MATARIEL

боль в спине

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

компьютер

----------


## Frau Finsternis

зрение

----------


## MATARIEL

очки

----------


## NamelessChild

втирать

----------


## Freezer2007

учёба

----------


## Frau Finsternis

немецкий!

----------


## Freezer2007

тигр

----------


## Frau Finsternis

зубы

----------


## NamelessChild

бормашина

----------


## ER

страшно....

----------


## NamelessChild

не бойся_я с тобой  :Smile:

----------


## ER

:lol:

----------


## NamelessChild

от улыбки станет всем светлей)

----------


## ER

Детство....

----------


## NamelessChild

педиатр

----------


## ER

Хирург

----------


## NamelessChild

мясо

----------


## ER

О как!
Тогда кости

----------


## NamelessChild

домино

----------


## ER

Шашки

----------


## NamelessChild

дым

----------


## ER

Огонь

----------


## Freezer2007

сигарета

----------


## NamelessChild

МИНЗДРАВ!

----------


## ER

Здоровье

----------


## NamelessChild

молоко коровье

----------


## Freezer2007

предупреждение

----------


## NamelessChild

желтая карточка

----------


## ER

Опасность

----------


## Freezer2007

мяч

----------


## NamelessChild

Таня

----------


## ER

Речка

----------


## NamelessChild

брод

----------


## ER

Переход

----------


## NamelessChild

подземка

----------


## Frau Finsternis

метро

----------


## ER

Темно...

----------


## NamelessChild

БУ!!!

----------


## Frau Finsternis

"Ворон"

----------


## ER

Курица

----------


## NamelessChild

гриль :twisted:

----------


## ER

Бедная птичка

----------


## NamelessChild

сытая кошка

----------


## ER

голодная собака

----------


## NamelessChild

"Собачье сердце"

----------


## ER

Желудок (к слову что-то есть захотелось)

----------


## NamelessChild

пустой холодильник

----------


## ER

Жесть

----------


## ER

Не выдохлась?

----------


## NamelessChild

Передохнула   :Big Grin:  



Жесть -----> консервная банка

----------


## ER

Тушенка

----------


## NamelessChild

армия

----------


## ER

Подъём!

----------


## NamelessChild

подъемный кран

----------


## ER

Вода (водопроводный кран)

А котёнок  гав к нам присоединиться не хочет? А то мы так долго одни будем играть в асссоциации.

----------


## NamelessChild

Мне пора  :Frown:   Напоследок:


Вода (водопроводный кран) -----> Всемирный потоп

----------


## ER

Лады.
Всемирный потоп - Засор

----------


## Beata

мусор в душе

----------


## ER

Огрызок

----------


## riogo

осколок

----------


## NamelessChild

порез

----------


## MATARIEL

радость

----------


## ER

чувства

----------


## NamelessChild

интуиция

----------


## ER

...всегда подводит

----------


## NamelessChild

механизм

----------


## MATARIEL

тормоз...)

----------


## ER

...медленный газ

----------


## NamelessChild

инструктор по вождению :evil:

----------


## ER

Козёл))))

----------


## NamelessChild

молоко :twisted:

----------


## ER

Бифидок

----------


## NamelessChild

живность всякая  :Big Grin:

----------


## ER

Тараканы

----------


## NamelessChild

усы

----------


## ER

Котик

----------


## NamelessChild

клубок

----------


## ER

Шерсть

----------


## NamelessChild

бритва  :Big Grin:

----------


## ER

Порез

----------


## NamelessChild

березовый сок

----------


## ER

Хм... Подберёзовик.

----------


## NamelessChild

суп

----------


## ER

фу!!!

----------


## NamelessChild

ложечку за маму, ложечку за папу, ложечку за *NamelessChild*)

----------


## ER

А за бабушку? Я бабушку очень лублу))))))))))))


P.S. Я одна не могу понять этого Капитана О. ?

----------


## NamelessChild

внучка)





> Я одна не могу понять этого Капитана О. ?


 _ Других вообще понять очень сложно.(_

----------


## ER

ЖУчка.

_м-да уж. Просто у него очень сложная ситуация. Он сам всё усложняет._

----------


## NamelessChild

жучок (подслушивающее устройство)


_Усложнять - это прерогатива человека. Типа как хождение на двух ногах)_

----------


## ER

Слуховой аппарат.

_Согласна. Но некоторые перегибают. Например он._

----------


## NamelessChild

фонендоскоп

----------


## ER

Звук

----------


## NamelessChild

нота

----------


## ER

Грамота

----------


## NamelessChild

отличник

----------


## wassssabi

очки

----------


## NamelessChild

игра

----------


## Sacrifice

игрушка

----------


## NamelessChild

юла

_Привет, Sacrifice_

----------


## Sacrifice

детство

привет..  _NamelessChild
_

----------


## NamelessChild

отрочество

----------


## Sacrifice

юность  :lol:

----------


## NamelessChild

весна

----------


## Frau Finsternis

депрессия...

----------


## NamelessChild

антидепрессант

----------


## Sacrifice

зло!

----------


## ER

Демон

----------


## WICKED

ад

----------


## NamelessChild

Данте

----------


## U.F.O.

дрель

----------


## nothing1

фаллос

----------


## CorpseGrinder

брутальный мужыг)

----------


## WICKED

насилие

----------


## ER

Жестокость

----------


## U.F.O.

жиснь

----------


## U.F.O.

жиснь

----------


## NamelessChild

Марс

----------


## wassssabi

батончег

----------


## ER

ням-ням

----------


## NamelessChild

никому не дам

----------


## ER

Жадина-говядина))))

----------


## NamelessChild

соленый огурец)

----------


## ER

... хорошая закуска)))

----------


## NamelessChild

к хорошей выпивке

----------


## ER

Хорошая выпивка - "хорошее" похмелье.

----------


## CorpseGrinder

хорошее похмелье - больная голва.

----------


## NamelessChild

больная голова - психотерапевт

----------


## CorpseGrinder

психотерапевт - кусок мяса :lol:

----------


## NamelessChild

угли

----------


## огрызок тепла

казнь на костре

----------


## NamelessChild

Жанна Д'Арк

----------


## U.F.O.

Школа

----------


## Frau Finsternis

знакомые

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Ходячие мешки с костями и мясом, которые тупо идут в могилу. Однообразный у меня ассоциации с людьми, но что тут поделаешь...

----------


## NamelessChild

конвейер

----------


## ER

Лента

----------


## NamelessChild

бант

----------


## ER

1ый класс)))

----------


## NamelessChild

эконом-класс

----------


## ER

Самолётики

----------


## NamelessChild

бумажные

----------


## ER

фабрика

----------


## WICKED

завод

----------


## ER

Иван Дулин)))

----------


## CorpseGrinder

И очередной кусок мяса, которго следует повесит за яйца, а остатки отдать голодающим каннибалам)))

----------


## ER

*CorpseGrinder*, к врачу обращаться не пробовал?

----------


## CorpseGrinder

> *CorpseGrinder*, к врачу обращаться не пробовал?


 Мой чОрный юмор, на самом деле я добрый и отзывчивый :lol:

----------


## ER

Заметно.



> И очередной кусок мяса, которго следует повесит за яйца, а остатки отдать голодающим каннибалам)))


 Я даже не знаю, какую ассоциацию к всему этому привести.

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Растерянность, теперь можешь продолжить ассоциировать...

----------


## ER

Хорошо. Апатия

----------


## NamelessChild

кусок мяса :twisted:

----------


## ER

Чё вокруг все такие кровожадные?

_Свинина_

----------


## NamelessChild

мусульмане

----------


## ER

Терроризм.

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Груды мяса, оторванные конечности, лужи крови, работа гробовщикам... и вдохновение для написания очередного мясного стишка :twisted: О скока перечислил.

----------


## NamelessChild

неразбериха

----------


## CorpseGrinder

суматоха)

----------


## NamelessChild

эвакуация

----------


## sinbound

конец света

----------


## NamelessChild

выключатель

----------


## CorpseGrinder

включатель)

----------


## NamelessChild

синоним

----------


## alonely

аноним

----------


## NamelessChild

козни

----------


## alonely

казнь

----------


## NamelessChild

приглашение

----------


## alonely

воздержание

----------


## NamelessChild

сублимация

----------


## alonely

возгонка

----------


## NamelessChild

йод

----------


## alonely

жжение

----------


## CorpseGrinder

кровотечение...

----------


## alonely

гемофилия

----------


## CorpseGrinder

короткая жизнь

----------


## alonely

*неправда*

----------


## NamelessChild

слова

----------


## CorpseGrinder

отрезанный язык

----------


## NamelessChild

заливное

----------


## alonely

Финский залив

----------


## CorpseGrinder

пиво  :Smile:

----------


## alonely

изжога

----------


## NamelessChild

сода

----------


## CorpseGrinder

море

----------


## NamelessChild

мертвое

----------


## alonely

Средиземное

----------


## NamelessChild

внеземное

----------


## alonely

Лунное

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Мертвое

----------


## alonely

Скончавшееся

_CorpseGrinder, аська есть, а?_

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Есть) В pm, как завтра от всех дел отделаюсь, скажу.

----------


## NamelessChild

Скончавшееся - синее

----------


## CorpseGrinder

синее - точно не живое :lol:

----------


## alonely

синее - точно не живое  -  открытие года


_CorpseGrinder я буду ждать, ага... в личку, или сам постучись._

----------


## ER

> синее - точно не живое - открытие года


  :lol: 

Земля круглая!!!

----------


## U.F.O.

Утверждение

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Опровержение

----------


## alonely

доказательство

----------


## CorpseGrinder

геометрия

----------


## alonely

черный квадрат

----------


## CorpseGrinder

пропасть :twisted:

----------


## alonely

скала

----------


## CorpseGrinder

орел

----------


## alonely

решка

----------


## CorpseGrinder

орех)

----------


## alonely

миндаль

----------


## wassssabi

синильная к-та 8)

----------


## Frau Finsternis

химия

----------


## alonely

KCL

----------


## U.F.O.

MSQL

----------


## Freezer2007

соль

----------


## WICKED

сахар

----------


## U.F.O.

любофь

----------


## alonely

смерть белая

----------


## U.F.O.

расизм

----------


## CorpseGrinder

покалеченный нигер)

----------


## Freezer2007

ку-клукс-клан

----------


## alonely

петух

----------


## Freezer2007

Суп

----------


## NamelessChild

каша

----------


## alonely

опилки

----------


## Freezer2007

винни - пух

----------


## Frau Finsternis

мёд

----------


## Freezer2007

притарно

----------


## tventin2

Персиковый сок

----------


## Freezer2007

нектар

----------


## NamelessChild

амброзия

----------


## alonely

трава

----------


## Freezer2007

марихуана

----------


## alonely

Мария-Антуанетта

----------


## NamelessChild

*alonely*...

----------


## alonely

_Я думала не помнишь уже.._

----------


## NamelessChild

_Я думала, что не помню.._

----------


## alonely

ностальгия

----------


## sinbound

Тарковский

----------


## ER

сталкер

----------


## tventin2

Припять)))

----------


## Azazello

реактор

----------


## tventin2

Ядерный

----------


## Fix Control

Четвёртый энергоблок.

----------


## tventin2

Взрыв

----------


## Fix Control

Тема исчерпана.

----------


## U.F.O.

предел фантазии

----------


## Freezer2007

явь

----------


## U.F.O.

ява скрипт

----------


## NamelessChild

чашка кофе)

----------


## tventin2

Разговор

----------


## NamelessChild

вызов на ковер

----------


## tventin2

Заявление

----------


## NamelessChild

иск

----------


## tventin2

Понятые

----------


## NamelessChild

подпись

----------


## tventin2

Паспорт

----------


## NamelessChild

штамп

----------


## tventin2

Опечатка

----------


## NamelessChild

очепятка

----------


## tventin2

Пинетки

----------


## NamelessChild

лилипут

----------


## tventin2

Бубенчики.

----------


## NamelessChild

тройка лошадей

----------


## Frau Finsternis

скорость

----------


## U.F.O.

физика

----------


## tventin2

движение

----------


## ER

Назад

----------


## tventin2

Запад

----------


## Fix Control

Столица Черноземья.

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Викинги  :lol:

----------


## tventin2

Доблесть

----------


## Агата

отвага

----------


## NamelessChild

медаль

----------


## Freezer2007

шоколад

----------


## alonely

мыло

----------


## Freezer2007

жир

----------


## U.F.O.

политика

----------


## Freezer2007

апельсины

----------


## U.F.O.

персики

----------


## Freezer2007

буфера

----------


## U.F.O.

комп

----------


## Freezer2007

хард

----------


## U.F.O.

рок

----------


## NamelessChild

удар

----------


## Frau Finsternis

синяк

----------


## U.F.O.

синегал

----------


## tventin2

Любопытство

----------


## NamelessChild

сорока

----------


## Frau Finsternis

треск

----------


## NamelessChild

радио

----------


## Frau Finsternis

наше

----------


## U.F.O.

маша[/quote]

----------


## Freezer2007

миша

----------


## U.F.O.

маукл)

----------


## Frau Finsternis

Джэксон ))))))))

----------


## alonely

Пончик

----------


## Frau Finsternis

сахарная пудра)

----------


## Freezer2007

коп

----------


## WICKED

мент

----------


## NamelessChild

ментол

----------


## Freezer2007

мята

----------


## alonely

удушье

----------


## Frau Finsternis

петля

----------


## CorpseGrinder

ваах, мое любимое  :Big Grin:  удушье - удавка

----------


## Azazello

приступ

----------


## Freezer2007

удавка

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Хитман

----------


## WICKED

лысый

----------


## NamelessChild

вши

----------


## U.F.O.

швы

----------


## WICKED

порезы

----------


## NamelessChild

хирург

----------


## CorpseGrinder

патологоанатом

----------


## Azazello

формалин

----------


## U.F.O.

клиника

----------


## Azazello

укол/шприц

----------


## CorpseGrinder

попа)))

----------


## Frau Finsternis

джинсы

----------


## NamelessChild

ковбой

----------


## Freezer2007

придурок

----------


## Агата

Буш

----------


## ER

Куст

----------


## Агата

шиповник

----------


## Freezer2007

роза

----------


## Frau Finsternis

кровь

----------


## Kate

томатный сок

----------


## Frau Finsternis

кровавая Мэрри

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Алкоголь

----------


## U.F.O.

Зависимасть

----------


## NamelessChild

инвалид

----------


## tventin2

Возможность

----------


## ER

...умереть

----------


## tventin2

Навсегда

----------


## Frau Finsternis

вечность

----------


## CorpseGrinder

10100111000011111000100101011111100........ и тд пока комп не зависнет

----------


## Freezer2007

двоичная система исчисления

----------


## Агата

лосинская

----------


## Freezer2007

олени

----------


## Kate

оленевод

----------


## Freezer2007

чукча

----------


## Azazello

тундра

----------


## Freezer2007

одиночество

----------


## U.F.O.

скуката

----------


## tventin2

телевизор

----------


## Агата

враг человечества=)

----------


## MATARIEL

ЙА ... Х)

----------


## Kate

часы "Заря"

----------


## MATARIEL

фабрика "заря"

----------


## U.F.O.

ЦПХ

----------


## Kate

ПНХ

----------


## wassssabi

подросток

----------


## Kate

прыщи

----------


## U.F.O.

грибы

----------


## WICKED

поганки

----------


## Агата

смерть..............

----------


## WICKED

покой

----------


## Агата

вечность

----------


## WICKED

бесконечность

----------


## Агата

космос

----------


## WICKED

вселенная

----------


## CorpseGrinder

несколько сотен водородных бомб :idea:

----------


## Агата

терракт

----------


## nothing1

ненависть

----------


## Агата

слепота

----------


## U.F.O.

сервак слетел

----------


## Freezer2007

ужас

----------


## U.F.O.

камедия

----------


## Freezer2007

Луи де Фенес

----------


## U.F.O.

дэвид бэль

----------


## tventin2

Кто это?

----------


## Агата

ты

----------


## U.F.O.

он

----------


## Freezer2007

гон

----------


## Агата

Вова

----------


## Freezer2007

Ворд оф варкрафт

----------


## Агата

Фриц

----------


## Freezer2007

D&G

----------


## Агата

Дима

*чето у меня всё в последнее время с моими знакомыми ассоциируется :lol: *

----------


## ER

Оля

----------


## nothing1

Летнее платье

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Аутопсия :shock:

----------


## Агата

море

----------


## ER

проблемы

----------


## Агата

депр...............

----------


## U.F.O.

жиснь

----------


## ER

таблетки

----------


## Агата

суи

----------


## U.F.O.

белый пони

----------


## U.F.O.

ьля беспредел))

----------


## Агата

гон какойто  :Big Grin:

----------


## ER

зебра-жизнь

----------


## CorpseGrinder

анархия

----------


## U.F.O.

стакан партвяги

----------


## Агата

хыхы! а я быстрее!=)

----------


## ER

конец света

----------


## U.F.O.

подъезд

----------


## CorpseGrinder

да заипали так быстро писать!!!!

----------


## ER

Я тоже не успеваю!!!!
лампочка

----------


## Агата

Агата Кристи

----------


## U.F.O.

хороший напор)

----------


## U.F.O.

Ж/Д

----------


## Агата

шо такие усе недовольные????  :Frown:  лана

ГЭС

----------


## Freezer2007

АЭс

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Море кишков и неипет)

----------


## Freezer2007

ДооМ3

----------


## Kate

собчак

----------


## Агата

тупица! :twisted:

----------


## Freezer2007

метод симсона

----------


## Агата

срань

----------


## WICKED

параша

----------


## Freezer2007

мухи

----------


## Агата

дрянь

----------


## Freezer2007

SPIRIT

----------


## Freezer2007

SPIRIT

----------


## Агата

душа прерий  :Big Grin:

----------


## NamelessChild

2 раза

----------


## Агата

дубль

----------


## NamelessChild

дублер

----------


## Агата

каскадер

----------


## NamelessChild

мотоцикл

----------


## Агата

свобода

----------


## NamelessChild

классная девочка)

----------


## U.F.O.

сэху

----------


## Агата

Саха

----------


## CorpseGrinder

сахар

----------


## Сибиряк

Сахара

----------


## ER

)))))
Песочек

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Земелька, холодная.

----------


## ER

Гроб

----------


## Sacrifice

Летов

----------


## Агата

колыбель

----------


## Freezer2007

дитя

----------


## Агата

невинность

----------


## Freezer2007

девственность))

----------


## Агата

обман...=)

----------


## CorpseGrinder

кровавая лужа

----------


## Freezer2007

работа

----------


## Агата

СУИЦИД!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ВЕНОЧКИ!!!!!!!!
(не венОчки, а вЕночки  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## NamelessChild

венОчки)

----------


## Агата

шикаррррно!!!!!!!!!=)

----------


## NamelessChild

Бентли

----------


## Freezer2007

тачка

----------


## ER

строительная

----------


## Freezer2007

ну погди!

----------


## ER

Заяц

----------


## NamelessChild

трусость

----------


## ER

FEAR

----------


## NamelessChild

NO

----------


## ER

F*ck (all you need is U)

----------


## NamelessChild

censorship :evil:

----------


## ER

Трудности перевода)))

----------


## NamelessChild

антиполиглот :lol:

----------


## ER

Где мой толковый словарь?

----------


## NamelessChild

Даль))

----------


## alonely

Близь...

----------


## ER

Очки

----------


## TUSKA

линзы

----------


## Агата

жжение

----------


## alonely

пчелы

----------


## Агата

мед

----------


## Freezer2007

рафинад

----------


## Агата

кариес

----------


## alonely

боль

----------


## Агата

выносливость

----------


## Freezer2007

время

----------


## alonely

убивает

----------


## Агата

жизнь

----------


## Azazello

смерть

----------


## Агата

величие

----------


## WICKED

власть

----------


## NamelessChild

скипетр

----------


## alonely

дубинка

----------


## Агата

пьянка

----------


## NamelessChild

куча народу

----------


## Freezer2007

одиночество

----------


## WICKED

друг

----------


## NamelessChild

рукопожатие

----------


## wassssabi

уважение

----------


## NamelessChild

дистанция

----------


## Freezer2007

100м

----------


## NamelessChild

забег

----------


## ER

Марафон

----------


## alonely

Геркулес

----------


## NamelessChild

кашка

----------


## alonely

кошмар

----------


## Freezer2007

конь

----------


## alonely

единорог

----------


## Freezer2007

честь

----------


## alonely

совесть

----------


## Агата

её отсутствие

----------


## NamelessChild

ноль

----------


## MATARIEL

единица

----------


## NamelessChild

десять

----------


## Агата

двоичная система счисления

----------


## Freezer2007

клава

----------


## Агата

доска

----------


## Freezer2007

мел

----------


## Lelarna

_пыль_

----------


## WICKED

прах

----------


## alonely

крематорий

----------


## Агата

переправа

----------


## Freezer2007

пантоны

----------


## Агата

панталоны... :roll:   :Smile:

----------


## Freezer2007

пепи длинный чулок

----------


## Агата

брешь

----------


## Freezer2007

дыра

----------


## Агата

карьер

----------


## Freezer2007

утопленник

----------


## tventin2

Тина

----------


## Freezer2007

друг

----------


## Агата

ложь

----------


## Freezer2007

моя жизнь=>*иллюзия*

----------


## Агата

Гуддини

----------


## Freezer2007

волшебник изюмрудного города

----------


## Агата

Гудвин  :Smile:

----------


## Freezer2007

Гарри Поттер

----------


## Агата

усталость

----------


## Freezer2007

смерть=>мечта

----------


## alonely

будущее

----------


## Агата

нежность

----------


## Freezer2007

слёзы

----------


## Агата

любовь

----------


## Freezer2007

больнаа

----------


## Агата

хандра

----------


## Freezer2007

моск

----------


## Агата

воск

----------


## Freezer2007

v`l

----------


## Агата

мёд  :Big Grin:

----------


## alonely

соты

----------


## ER

телефон...

----------


## alonely

немой...

----------


## ER

Твой)))))))

----------


## alonely

голубой )

----------


## ER

Петушок

----------


## Агата

пустота

----------


## Freezer2007

вакум

----------


## ER

холодильник)

----------


## alonely

морг

----------


## Агата

свобода

----------


## ER

Врач

----------


## Freezer2007

Туска  :Big Grin:

----------


## ER

Freezer2007

----------


## alonely

эльф )

----------


## ER

Троль

----------


## Агата

гарри поттер какойто

----------


## alonely

коктель

----------


## ER

Молоко

----------


## Агата

тотал

----------


## ER

передозировка

----------


## Агата

Реквием по мечте

----------


## alonely

Мэрион

----------


## U.F.O.

мэри джэйн

----------


## MATARIEL

Уотсон

----------


## Агата

ватсон

----------


## U.F.O.

секс писталс

----------


## Агата

kiss

----------


## alonely

you

----------


## Freezer2007

as

----------


## MATARIEL

I'am

----------


## alonely

Кролик

----------


## WICKED

заяц

----------


## Freezer2007

Stupid - English(fuck)

----------


## MATARIEL

бака

----------


## Агата

бак

----------


## MATARIEL

лодка

----------


## ER

Водопад

----------


## Агата

Ниагара

----------


## U.F.O.

нигерс

----------


## Freezer2007

Xzibit

----------


## MATARIEL

Тачку на прокачку)))

----------


## alonely

насос

----------


## CorpseGrinder

мозги

----------


## MATARIEL

голова

----------


## U.F.O.

хед шот

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Counter Strike 1.6

----------


## MATARIEL

Эх...детство...)

----------


## ER

Юность

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Старость

----------


## Freezer2007

Феникс

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Heroes Of Might And Magic  :lol:

----------


## U.F.O.

дисайблэс

----------


## Freezer2007

третий - лучший

----------


## U.F.O.

первый нах! =)

----------


## CorpseGrinder

все нах!

----------


## Freezer2007

чат

----------


## CorpseGrinder

головная боль

----------


## ER

Ух, этот долбанный чат...

Смайлик

----------


## Freezer2007

:Big Grin:

----------


## U.F.O.

:')

----------


## ER

Минздрав

----------


## Freezer2007

предупреждает

----------


## ER

Плевать он на нас хотел...

----------


## alonely

пофигизм

----------


## Агата

свобода

----------


## alonely

небо

----------


## U.F.O.

прыжок

----------


## Агата

жизнь

----------


## WICKED

смерть

----------


## Freezer2007

рифма к "смерть"

----------


## Агата

стихосложение

----------


## ER

ПУшкин

----------


## Beata

няня

----------


## Агата

Солнце

----------


## ER

Хлопья

----------


## MATARIEL

Мрак

----------


## Агата

Тьма

----------


## MATARIEL

звезды

----------


## Агата

надежда

----------


## alonely

обман

----------


## MATARIEL

предательство

----------


## Агата

Наивность

----------


## Lelarna

_Глаза_

----------


## Агата

Колодец

----------


## Frau Finsternis

темнота

----------


## Агата

спасение

----------


## Freezer2007

страх

----------


## ER

Боль

----------


## Frau Finsternis

душа

----------


## U.F.O.

вены

----------


## ER

Бензопила

----------


## MATARIEL

Дерево

----------


## ER

Родственники

----------


## MATARIEL

Друзья

----------


## ER

предатели

----------


## MATARIEL

все

----------


## ER

всегда

----------


## MATARIEL

и везде

----------


## Frau Finsternis

любовь..

----------


## Sacrifice

была.

----------


## NamelessChild

и сплыла.

----------


## Frau Finsternis

пропасть

----------


## NamelessChild

исчезновение

----------


## U.F.O.

гем

----------


## NamelessChild

миф

----------


## alonely

флейта

----------


## NamelessChild

Моцарт

----------


## Lelarna

_Слезы_

----------


## alonely

вновь

----------


## Frau Finsternis

боль

----------


## NamelessChild

мазь

----------


## alonely

детский крем

----------


## MATARIEL

мыло

----------


## alonely

съела уже

----------


## NamelessChild

ням

----------


## MATARIEL

хрум

----------


## NamelessChild

зубы

----------


## MATARIEL

дантист

----------


## NamelessChild

фильм ужасов

----------


## MATARIEL

челюсти

----------


## NamelessChild

бабушка

----------


## alonely

Яга

----------


## MATARIEL

репка...)

----------


## U.F.O.

Lo_Ok

----------


## alonely

смотри

----------


## NamelessChild

в глаза

----------


## alonely

смотрю

----------


## NamelessChild

видишь?

----------


## alonely

вижу

----------


## NamelessChild

что?

----------


## alonely

зеленые - усталые - грустные глаза

----------


## Агата

"мне больно видеть белый свет, мне лучше в полной темноте"

----------


## NamelessChild

конъюктивит

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

болезнь

----------


## Агата

:lol:

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

вопрос  :lol:

----------


## MATARIEL

ответ...

----------


## Агата

пустота

----------


## CorpseGrinder

пропасть

----------


## Агата

обрыв

----------


## CorpseGrinder

водичка внизу...

----------


## Агата

и камни... скалы

----------


## tventin2

Чайки

----------


## CorpseGrinder

ружье

----------


## Агата

"попытка самоубийства" Высоцкого

----------


## Ведьма Пустоши

самоубийство

----------


## WICKED

смерть

----------


## IncognitO

Чёрный плащ с косой, стучащийся в дверь )

----------


## Агата

страшилки=)

----------


## IncognitO

байки из склепа ))

----------


## Агата

23:00

----------


## IncognitO

Часы )

----------


## Агата

время

----------


## WICKED

тайм

----------


## tventin2

Аут

----------


## IncognitO

Музыкальная группа )

----------


## tventin2

Мелодия

----------


## WICKED

нота

----------


## IncognitO

Кружочек с палкой ))

----------


## tventin2

Гаишник

----------


## Ведьма Пустоши

жадный толстый бегемот

----------


## IncognitO

Друг гот ))

----------


## Агата

эмо

----------


## IncognitO

Клип группы 7000$ )))

----------


## Ведьма Пустоши

деньги

----------


## IncognitO

Мешок со значком доллара )

----------


## U.F.O.

американские президентыыы

----------


## IncognitO

Буш, показывающий фак(фрагмент из клипа Serj Tankian'а) )

----------


## U.F.O.

курицо(ношки буша)

----------


## NamelessChild

пушистые перья

----------


## Freezer2007

ножи (оригинально, єто теперь надо подбирать слова из 10 символов))

----------


## NamelessChild

нарезка
*ага, заметила)*

----------


## IncognitO

батон столичный )

----------


## NamelessChild

словоплёты

----------


## IncognitO

рифмоплёты

----------


## Freezer2007

стих  ...........................

----------


## NamelessChild

сложение..

----------


## Freezer2007

арифметика

----------


## NamelessChild

123456789...10 букв

----------


## Freezer2007

10 букаф - многа букаф))))))))

----------


## NamelessChild

букварь8910

----------


## Freezer2007

букварь8911)))

----------


## IncognitO

будущее (ибо букварь8910 - букварь из 8910 года) )

----------


## NamelessChild

полеты во времени

----------


## IncognitO

паровоз времени как в фильме )))

----------


## NamelessChild

рельсы...рельсы...шпалы...шпалы...

----------


## IncognitO

...едет поезд запоздалый, из последнего окошка вдруг посыпался горошек ))))))))))

----------


## NamelessChild

горошек нужно придавить вилкой, а потом накалывать

----------


## Freezer2007

наколатые апельсины

----------


## IncognitO

наколка в виде апельсина

----------


## NamelessChild

фрешшшш.....

----------


## ER

ну что продолжим?)))) 
освежитель воздуха

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Хм, туалет)

----------


## MATARIEL

Душ...

----------


## ER

Грязная душа

----------


## NamelessChild

нонсенс

----------


## MATARIEL

Казус...

----------


## tventin2

Ребус

----------


## Freezer2007

пятьно

----------


## Агата

больно

----------


## ER

страшно

----------


## tventin2

Удар

----------


## ER

Бокс

----------


## tventin2

Нокаут

----------


## ER

Победа

----------


## Агата

Россия

----------


## NamelessChild

медведи)

----------


## ER

Э балалайка

----------


## tventin2

Бреньк

----------


## Агата

бреньк - "такя играю на гитаре"=)))))))))

----------


## tventin2

Струна

----------


## Агата

лезвие

----------


## Azazello

вены

----------


## Агата

изломы

----------


## Hitorimono

жизнь

----------


## Агата

пурга

----------


## Azazello

снег

----------


## Hitorimono

зима

----------


## Freezer2007

18 января

----------


## Агата

почти конец святок

----------


## tventin2

Свеча

----------


## Hitorimono

Темнота

----------


## Агата

покой

----------


## NamelessChild

приемный покой

----------


## Агата

москва

----------


## tventin2

суета

----------


## Hitorimono

проблемы

----------


## tventin2

Часто

----------


## Агата

быстро

----------


## Hitorimono

автобан

----------


## NamelessChild

дальнобойщик

----------


## Hitorimono

фура

----------


## tventin2

Опасность

----------


## Omega

гопник

----------


## tventin2

Плевок

----------


## Hitorimono

оскорбление

----------


## Агата

сдача

----------


## Black Angel

мелочь

----------


## Агата

грошь

----------


## MATARIEL

корман...

----------


## Black Angel

дырка

----------


## MATARIEL

озоновый слой...

----------


## Black Angel

радиация

----------


## MATARIEL

Зона...

----------


## Black Angel

тюрьма

----------


## Агата

колючка

----------


## Hitorimono

охрана

----------


## MATARIEL

камуфляж...

----------


## tventin2

пеинтбол

----------


## Агата

синяки

----------


## MATARIEL

у меня на коленке..(

----------


## Black Angel

сочувствие

----------


## WICKED

состродание

----------


## Black Angel

чувство

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Нож

----------


## WICKED

оружие

----------


## Black Angel

киллер

----------


## WICKED

Лион

----------


## Black Angel

Жан Рено

----------


## WICKED

актёр

----------


## Black Angel

игра

----------


## WICKED

правила

----------


## Black Angel

указание

----------


## WICKED

наказание

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Садомазохизм

----------


## Black Angel

извращение

----------


## WICKED

отклонение (от нормы)

----------


## Black Angel

развитие

----------


## WICKED

познание

----------


## Black Angel

истина

----------


## WICKED

правда

----------


## Black Angel

ложь

----------


## WICKED

обман

----------


## Hitorimono

разочарование

----------


## kasiwagi

взросление

----------


## Агата

грусть

----------


## WICKED

тоска

----------


## kasiwagi

саби

----------


## Black Angel

васаби

----------


## MATARIEL

сепуку...

----------


## Black Angel

ритуал

----------


## MATARIEL

очищения красной земли...

----------


## Black Angel

уборка

----------


## MATARIEL

пыль...

----------


## Black Angel

тряпка

----------


## MATARIEL

пол...

----------


## Black Angel

мужской и женский

----------


## CorpseGrinder

И средний

----------


## Black Angel

Нетрадиционная сексуальная ориентация

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Придать огню!

----------


## Black Angel

инквизиция

----------


## Omega

иван павел Ii

----------


## Black Angel

монархия

----------


## Hitorimono

царь

----------


## Black Angel

сказка

----------


## Omega

утопия

----------


## Black Angel

утопленник =)

----------


## Omega

русалка

----------


## Black Angel

рыба

----------


## Omega

уха!

----------


## Black Angel

суп

----------


## ER

... с котом

----------


## Black Angel

поговорка

----------


## Hitorimono

фольклор

----------


## ~alonely~

песни

----------


## Black Angel

музыка

----------


## Чёрная Роза

шансон

----------


## Black Angel

Михаил Круг

----------


## Чёрная Роза

Убит

----------


## Black Angel

надгробие

----------


## ~alonely~

привидение

----------


## Black Angel

бестелесное

----------


## ~alonely~

бог

----------


## Black Angel

энергия

----------


## ~alonely~

солнце

----------


## Black Angel

лучи

----------


## ~alonely~

тепло

----------


## Black Angel

камин

----------


## Hitorimono

огонь

----------


## Дикая Кошка

> огонь


 Страсть

----------


## ~alonely~

секс

----------


## Дикая Кошка

> секс


 Сперматозоид

----------


## ~alonely~

оплодотворение

----------


## CorpseGrinder

затруднительное выдирание гнилых зародышей Xd

----------


## ~alonely~

аборт

----------


## Freezer2007

гость

----------


## ~alonely~

чай

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Metalocalypse

----------


## ~alonely~

замешательство...

----------


## CorpseGrinder

паника

----------


## ~alonely~

бегство

----------


## NamelessChild

кроссовки

----------


## tventin2

шнурок

----------


## ~alonely~

петля

----------


## Black Angel

удушье

----------


## ~alonely~

астма

----------


## Black Angel

ингалятор

----------


## Hitorimono

кашель

----------


## NamelessChild

аллергия

----------


## ~alonely~

прыщи

----------


## Black Angel

подростки

----------


## ~alonely~

эмо

----------


## Black Angel

субкультура

----------


## Omega

cekta

----------


## Hitorimono

собрание

----------


## Black Angel

обсуждение

----------


## Frau Finsternis

дискуссия

----------


## ~alonely~

спор

----------


## Frau Finsternis

крик

----------


## ~alonely~

визг

----------


## Frau Finsternis

девки

----------


## Black Angel

раздевалка

----------


## Frau Finsternis

секс!=))))))))))

----------


## Black Angel

контрацепция

----------


## ~alonely~

спираль

----------


## Black Angel

пружина

----------


## Hitorimono

сопротивление

----------


## Black Angel

нежелание

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

лень.

----------


## ~alonely~

безделие

----------


## Hitorimono

апатия

----------


## ~alonely~

депрессия

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

обыденность

----------


## Hitorimono

серость

----------


## Frau Finsternis

дождь

----------


## MATARIEL

свежесть...

----------


## Frau Finsternis

ночь

----------


## MATARIEL

Я и ты..))

----------


## Frau Finsternis

кхм..любовь..)

----------


## MATARIEL

вечная...

----------


## Frau Finsternis

духовная жизнь..

----------


## MATARIEL

душа

----------


## Frau Finsternis

страдаие

----------


## MATARIEL

разлука...

----------


## Frau Finsternis

слёзы..

----------


## MATARIEL

твоя щека...

----------


## Frau Finsternis

бледная..))
(хватит переходить на личности!=)))

----------


## MATARIEL

ну извини..))
сумрак...

----------


## Frau Finsternis

холодок

----------


## MATARIEL

открытое окно...

----------


## Frau Finsternis

шаг

----------


## MATARIEL

пустота...

----------


## Frau Finsternis

в глазах

----------


## MATARIEL

бесконечность...

----------


## Black Angel

вселенная

----------


## Frau Finsternis

пыль.

----------


## Black Angel

прах

----------


## Frau Finsternis

ваза

----------


## MATARIEL

цветы...

----------


## Frau Finsternis

тюльпаны

----------


## Black Angel

Голандия

----------


## Frau Finsternis

наркотики

----------


## Black Angel

кайф

----------


## Frau Finsternis

улыбка

----------


## Black Angel

ребенок

----------


## Frau Finsternis

жизнь

----------


## Black Angel

игра

----------


## Frau Finsternis

футбол

----------


## Black Angel

чемпионат

----------


## Frau Finsternis

Мира)

----------


## Black Angel

победа

----------


## Frau Finsternis

салют

----------


## Black Angel

праздник

----------


## Frau Finsternis

алкоголь

----------


## Black Angel

похмелье

----------


## Frau Finsternis

головная боль

----------


## Black Angel

аспирин

----------


## Frau Finsternis

таблетки

----------


## Black Angel

лекарство

----------


## Frau Finsternis

передоз

----------


## Black Angel

отравление

----------


## Frau Finsternis

тошнота

----------


## MATARIEL

противорвотные таблетки....

----------


## Frau Finsternis

фигня

----------


## ER

фигня----> пофигизм ----> я!!!

----------


## Black Angel

мнение

----------


## Frau Finsternis

взгляд на жизнь

----------


## Black Angel

опыт

----------


## Frau Finsternis

время

----------


## Black Angel

часы

----------


## Frau Finsternis

тик-так)

----------


## Black Angel

звук

----------


## ER

отвёртка [звуковая]

----------


## Black Angel

шуруп

----------


## ER

Винтик и Шпунтик

----------


## Black Angel

мультик

----------


## Hitorimono

аниме

----------


## Black Angel

Сейлор Мун

----------


## Frau Finsternis

ржач)

----------


## Black Angel

веселье

----------


## Frau Finsternis

копмания

----------


## CorpseGrinder

крестовый поход

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

цель

----------


## ER

метка

----------


## Frau Finsternis

чёрная

----------


## Black Angel

пираты

----------


## Frau Finsternis

Джонни Дэп!.. мммням!)))

----------


## Black Angel

Красавчик)))

----------


## Frau Finsternis

*подбирает челюсть (это ассоциация=))

----------


## Black Angel

шок

----------


## Frau Finsternis

молния

----------


## Black Angel

вспышка

----------


## Frau Finsternis

свет

----------


## Black Angel

лампочка

----------


## Hitorimono

осколки

----------


## Black Angel

метла

----------


## Frau Finsternis

ведьма

----------


## Black Angel

колдовство

----------


## Frau Finsternis

Гарри Поттер!)))))

----------


## Black Angel

книга

----------


## Frau Finsternis

мудрость

----------


## Black Angel

старец

----------


## Frau Finsternis

борода

----------


## Black Angel

седина

----------


## Hitorimono

старость

----------


## Frau Finsternis

уважение

----------


## ER

Любовь

----------


## Frau Finsternis

слёзы

----------


## ER

боль

----------


## Omega

чуство

----------


## Frau Finsternis

жизнь

----------


## Чёрная Роза

обязанность

----------


## Frau Finsternis

выполнение

----------


## Black Angel

план

----------


## Frau Finsternis

наркота)))

----------


## Black Angel

шприц

----------


## illuzZia

вена...

----------


## Black Angel

лезвие

----------


## illuzZia

станок...

----------


## Frau Finsternis

волосы

----------


## illuzZia

скальп...

----------


## Frau Finsternis

бяка...(

----------


## illuzZia

киви...

----------


## Frau Finsternis

зелёные

----------


## illuzZia

человечки...

----------


## Frau Finsternis

НЛО)

----------


## illuzZia

название журнала...

----------


## Frau Finsternis

Juma

----------


## Black Angel

набор букв

----------


## illuzZia

слова...

----------


## Black Angel

смысл

----------


## illuzZia

отсрочка...

----------


## Black Angel

неизбежности

----------


## illuzZia

прикольная девочка )...

----------


## Black Angel

хорошее отношение

----------


## illuzZia

соседи...

----------


## Black Angel

квартира

----------


## illuzZia

клетка...

----------


## Black Angel

птица

----------


## illuzZia

зоомагазин...

----------


## Black Angel

корм

----------


## illuzZia

труп...

----------


## Black Angel

милиция

----------


## Omega

отбитие почки

----------


## tventin2

деликатес

----------


## prodemo

лягушачьи лапки

----------


## Roman

части лягушки. франция.

----------


## Hitorimono

отказ в шенгенской визе

----------


## Frau Finsternis

козлы

----------


## ER

физ-рук) (у нашего физрука кличка - козёл иваныч))

----------


## Black Angel

школа

----------


## Beata

парта

----------


## Black Angel

дерево

----------


## Roman

дуб

----------


## Black Angel

тупица

----------


## prodemo

джим керри ("тупой еще тупее")

----------


## Black Angel

Голливуд

----------


## prodemo

улыбка

----------


## Roman

зубы

----------


## ER

Клыки и когти

----------


## Frau Finsternis

волк

----------


## ER

Вой

----------


## Black Angel

Болото

----------


## Frau Finsternis

лягушки

----------


## Black Angel

кваканье

----------


## Frau Finsternis

толпа

----------


## ER

стадо

----------


## Frau Finsternis

овцы

----------


## ER

мясо
*приносим вам свои извинения, но у нас на форуме пользователи могут отправлять сообщения не чаще, чем раз в 60 секунд. попробуйте отправить своё сообщение через 2 секунд.* )вот это меня убивает!

----------


## Frau Finsternis

чья-то смерть.

офф: мну это тоже убивает!)

----------


## ER

Покой

----------


## Roman

"..нам только снится." (вроде чьи-то слова)

----------


## illuzZia

бессонница...

----------


## Roman

плохое состояние

----------


## illuzZia

будни...

----------


## Roman

серость жизни.

----------


## Frau Finsternis

скукота

----------


## CorpseGrinder

гниение

----------


## Black Angel

вонь

----------


## Roman

учёба... (вроде).

----------


## Black Angel

экзамены

----------


## Roman

хреновое время

----------


## Black Angel

черная полоса

----------


## Roman

лента чёрная

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

траур

----------


## prodemo

похоронный марш

----------


## kasiwagi

Шопен

----------


## Black Angel

Классическая музыка

----------


## Чёрная Роза

дело вкуса

----------


## ~alonely~

причёска

----------


## Black Angel

выпускной

----------


## Roman

дурдом

----------


## Black Angel

смирительная рубашка

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

неволя

----------


## ~alonely~

тюрьма

----------


## tventin2

выход

----------


## Чёрная Роза

закрыто

----------


## Black Angel

дверь

----------


## Чёрная Роза

замок

----------


## Black Angel

ключ

----------


## Чёрная Роза

брелок

----------


## Black Angel

аксессуары

----------


## tventin2

ремень

----------


## Roman

оружие

----------


## Чёрная Роза

война

----------


## Black Angel

убийства

----------


## Чёрная Роза

враги

----------


## Black Angel

друзья

----------


## Чёрная Роза

посиделки

----------


## tventin2

Семечки

----------


## Black Angel

гопники

----------


## Suicide Church

гопарей - на штык.

----------


## Black Angel

идеология

----------


## Roman

"втирательство"

----------


## Black Angel

вынос мозга

----------


## Omega

хирург-маньяк

----------


## Roman

медицина

----------


## Black Angel

лечение

----------


## ~alonely~

уколы(

----------


## Black Angel

шприц в вену

----------


## Roman

наркоманы...

----------


## Black Angel

безвыходность

----------


## Roman

тупик

----------


## [underlover]

боль

----------


## Black Angel

болезнь

----------


## ~alonely~

апатия

----------


## Black Angel

депрессия

----------


## [underlover]

одиночество

----------


## Black Angel

су форум

----------


## Roman

память...

----------


## [underlover]

сны

----------


## Roman

кошмары

----------


## Black Angel

холодный пот

----------


## [underlover]

страх

----------


## Black Angel

мурашки по телу

----------


## Roman

насекомые

----------


## Black Angel

муравьи

----------


## [underlover]

кислота

----------


## Black Angel

ЛСД

----------


## [underlover]

трип

----------


## Black Angel

кайф

----------


## [underlover]

секс

----------


## Black Angel

презервативы

----------


## illuzZia

аптека...

----------


## Black Angel

крест

----------


## [underlover]

sXe

----------


## Black Angel

аббривеатура

----------


## [underlover]

лекции

----------


## illuzZia

задняя парта...

----------


## Black Angel

баловство

----------


## [underlover]

гашиш

----------


## Black Angel

бульбулятор

----------


## [underlover]

вода

----------


## Black Angel

H2o

----------


## [underlover]

лаборатория

----------


## Black Angel

опыты

----------


## [underlover]

мясоеды(

----------


## Black Angel

вегитарианство

----------


## [underlover]

любовь

----------


## Black Angel

сердце

----------


## [underlover]

краска

----------


## Roman

ненавижу краску... 
вонь.

----------


## Black Angel

мусор

----------


## [underlover]

политические движения

----------


## Black Angel

ложь

----------


## U.F.O.

логика

----------


## Black Angel

мышление

----------


## U.F.O.

параноя

----------


## Black Angel

шизофрения

----------


## [underlover]

страх

----------


## Black Angel

психика

----------


## Roman

враг

----------


## U.F.O.

саакашвилли

----------


## Black Angel

свинья

----------


## [underlover]

деревня

----------


## U.F.O.

ношки буша

----------


## Black Angel

курица

----------


## [underlover]

сигареты

----------


## Black Angel

зажигалка

----------


## [underlover]

бензин

----------


## Black Angel

заправка

----------


## [underlover]

чипсы

----------


## Black Angel

картошка

----------


## [underlover]

грибы

----------


## Black Angel

галлюциногены

----------


## Roman

гадость

----------


## Black Angel

черви

----------


## Roman

маленькие существа

----------


## [underlover]

дети

----------


## Roman

морока)

----------


## Black Angel

головная боль

----------


## [underlover]

поллитровая мышь

----------


## Black Angel

мультик

----------


## [underlover]

скейт-парк

----------


## Black Angel

молодежь

----------


## [underlover]

кровь

----------


## Black Angel

порез

----------


## Чёрная Роза

шрам

----------


## tventin2

капель

----------


## illuzZia

тоска...

----------


## U.F.O.

депрессия

----------


## Black Angel

антидепрессанты

----------


## Roman

таблетки (или что оно такое)..

----------


## [underlover]

замОк

----------


## tventin2

печать

----------


## [underlover]

пальцы

----------


## tventin2

кольца

----------


## Roman

свадьба

----------


## [underlover]

стены

----------


## Roman

интересная ассоциация...
здание

----------


## illuzZia

прокуратура...

----------


## [underlover]

трещины

----------


## Roman

земля

----------


## MeiLi

....

----------


## [underlover]

мечты

----------


## Faithless

Воздушные зАмки

----------


## Roman

мечты...блин, было оказывается. тогда--эфир

----------


## Black Angel

газ

----------


## Roman

гелий

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Воздушный шарик

----------


## Frau Finsternis

Пятачок

----------


## Roman

свин

----------


## ~alonely~

ужин.

----------


## Чёрная Роза

тарелка

----------


## ~alonely~

ложка)

----------


## Чёрная Роза

суп

----------


## ~alonely~

картошка

----------


## Roman

и тут еда.
помидор

----------


## ~alonely~

салат!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Roman

капуста

----------


## ~alonely~

дети)))))))))

----------


## illuzZia

иные...

----------


## Black Angel

индиго

----------


## Roman

непонятка (без понятия, что такое индиго).

----------


## Black Angel

сомнение

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%94%...B8%D0%B3%D0%BE

----------


## Frau Finsternis

вы*б мозга

----------


## Black Angel

бред

----------


## ~alonely~

гон

----------


## Roman

самогон

----------


## Black Angel

спирт

----------


## Roman

натурпродукт..почти

----------


## Black Angel

природа

----------


## Roman

идилия (не всегда конечно)

----------


## ~alonely~

понимание.

----------


## Roman

нереальность

----------


## tventin2

кладовая

----------


## Roman

сейф

----------


## tventin2

глаза

----------


## Black Angel

макияж

----------


## Frau Finsternis

чёрный карандаш

----------


## Black Angel

рисунок

----------


## [underlover]

песок

----------


## Black Angel

замки из песка

----------


## [underlover]

стекла

----------


## Roman

кремний

----------


## Frau Finsternis

зажигалка

----------


## [underlover]

бутылка

----------


## Frau Finsternis

пиво

----------


## Roman

ослиная моча (это не я придумал).

----------


## Frau Finsternis

абалдеть!!! О_о

----------


## Black Angel

удивление

----------


## Frau Finsternis

выпученные глаза)

----------


## Black Angel

смайлик

----------


## Frau Finsternis

ася

----------


## Black Angel

общение

----------


## Мони

форчонг

----------


## Black Angel

сточная конава

----------


## google

Караван

----------


## Savant

Ограбитель

----------


## Мони

номад

----------


## Adam Selen

Плохая игра

----------


## Emotion

жирдяи

----------


## Savant

петровско-разумовская

----------


## Мони

красная роза

----------


## beneather

альфа-самцы

----------


## ХОЧУ_УМИРЕТЬ

обида

----------


## beneather

НЕНАВИСТЬ

----------


## Roman

состояние

----------


## Black Angel

тема

----------


## Roman

дискуссия

----------


## Black Angel

обсуждения

----------


## Roman

информация

----------


## Black Angel

интернет

----------


## tventin2

глаза слезятся

----------


## Black Angel

лук

----------


## tventin2

обед

----------


## Black Angel

ложка

----------


## tventin2

ансамбль

----------


## Black Angel

исполнение

----------


## tventin2

партия

----------


## Black Angel

шахматы

----------


## tventin2

фигура

----------


## Black Angel

девушки

----------


## [underlover]

ложь

----------


## Black Angel

сладкая

----------


## illuzZia

малина...

----------


## [underlover]

шипы

----------


## illuzZia

кастет...

----------


## [underlover]

ртуть

----------


## Black Angel

градусник

----------


## [underlover]

макароны

----------


## tventin2

чеснок

----------


## Чёрная Роза

вампир

----------


## tventin2

Игра

----------


## [underlover]

ночь

----------


## Black Angel

темнота

----------


## Roman

забвение

----------


## Black Angel

память

----------


## Roman

боль

----------


## Kranston

разбитые костяшки....

----------


## Black Angel

драка

----------


## [underlover]

зубы

----------


## Roman

челюсть

----------


## Black Angel

череп

----------


## Roman

голова

----------


## Black Angel

волосы

----------


## MeiLi

....

----------


## Black Angel

корова

----------


## illuzZia

деревня...

----------


## Black Angel

сельское хозяйство

----------


## illuzZia

навоз

----------


## Black Angel

удобрение

----------


## Агата

подсолнухи

----------


## Black Angel

семечки

----------


## Roman

семена

----------


## Агата

колос

----------


## illuzZia

поле

----------


## Roman

простор

----------


## illuzZia

мысль...

----------


## Roman

ум

----------


## illuzZia

логика...

----------


## Roman

теория

----------


## illuzZia

относительность

----------


## Roman

вероятность (более ничего не придумал)

----------


## illuzZia

когнитивность...

----------


## Roman

если бы я знал что это...
опять--непонятка

----------


## Black Angel

незнание

----------


## U.F.O.

ламерство

----------


## Black Angel

программирование

----------


## Roman

компьютер

----------


## Black Angel

информация

----------


## AI_Madness

Память

----------


## Kranston

Ddr

----------


## Black Angel

набор букв

----------


## Kranston

алфавит

----------


## Black Angel

азбука

----------


## Kranston

букварь

----------


## Black Angel

первый класс

----------


## Omega

невисипание по утрам!(

----------


## Black Angel

будильник

----------


## WICKED

звонок

----------


## Удавка

комедия

----------


## WICKED

смех

----------


## guest

отчаяние

----------


## tventin2

ложь

----------


## Black Angel

враг

----------


## Удавка

ненависть

----------


## tventin2

кипяток

----------


## Black Angel

чайник

----------


## Hitorimono

неграмотный пользователь

----------


## Black Angel

инциклопедия

----------


## WICKED

познание

----------


## Black Angel

истина

----------


## WICKED

правда

----------


## Black Angel

оправдание

----------


## ♣♣♣

вина

----------


## tventin2

Архитектор

----------


## WICKED

строитель

----------


## Moony

каска

----------


## WICKED

шахтёр

----------


## AI_Madness

драгоценные камни

----------


## WICKED

алмазы

----------


## Black Angel

гравировка

----------


## Hitorimono

камень

----------


## Black Angel

вода

----------


## Omega

хлорка

----------


## ~alonely~

формалин

----------


## Black Angel

запах

----------


## ~alonely~

резкий

----------


## Black Angel

удар

----------


## ♣♣♣

боль

----------


## tventin2

яд

----------


## ♣♣♣

Борджиа

----------


## Black Angel

название

----------


## WICKED

имя

----------


## ♣♣♣

роза

----------


## ER

Имя

----------


## Stas

*сегодня всяка... день сурка*

личность

----------


## ER

Псих

----------


## ♣♣♣

бензопила

----------


## Stas

опилки )

----------


## WICKED

мусор

----------


## ♣♣♣

МВД

----------


## U.F.O.

армия

----------


## ♣♣♣

дедовщина

----------


## WICKED

беспредел

----------


## ♣♣♣

зона

----------


## lifeless_

отчуждение

----------


## ER

Чернобыль

----------


## WICKED

Сталкер

----------


## ER

реальность

----------


## Агата

бред

----------


## ER

Человек

----------


## WICKED

робот

----------


## Stas

ева

----------


## ER

Шарлотка

----------


## WICKED

яблоко

----------


## ER

Червь

----------


## WICKED

рыбка

----------


## Stas

челюсти!

----------


## WICKED

зубы

----------


## ER

Оскал

----------


## Stas

вампир

----------


## WICKED

чеснок

----------


## Stas

противогаз

----------


## WICKED

газ

----------


## lifeless_

автомобиль

----------


## WICKED

бензин

----------


## lifeless_

топливо

----------


## ♣♣♣

торф

----------


## WICKED

земля

----------


## lifeless_

могила

----------


## WICKED

гроб

----------


## lifeless_

ящик

----------


## WICKED

доски

----------


## Stas

корабль

----------


## WICKED

море

----------


## Stas

мечта

----------


## WICKED

надежда

----------


## ♣♣♣

наивность

----------


## BlackBlood

детство

----------


## WICKED

беззаботность

----------


## ER

Память

----------


## WICKED

вечность

----------


## ER

Бремя

----------


## WICKED

время

----------


## ER

Часы

----------


## WICKED

минуты

----------


## ER

река

----------


## WICKED

вода

----------


## Stas

аквариум

----------


## WICKED

фишки

----------


## Stas

О_о

монополия

----------


## WICKED

> О_о


 я имел ввиду рыбы

----------


## Stas

.... ))))))) *тада да...* 

стая!

----------


## ER

ворон

----------


## WICKED

птица

----------


## Stas

кастрюля

----------


## WICKED

суп

----------


## ♣♣♣

шампиньоны

----------


## Nocticula

грибы

----------


## WICKED

шляпа

----------


## Nocticula

ковбой

----------


## WICKED

конь

----------


## Nocticula

грива

----------


## WICKED

лев

----------


## Nocticula

царь

----------


## WICKED

король

----------


## Nocticula

шахматы

----------


## WICKED

шашки

----------


## Nocticula

чёрно-белый

----------


## WICKED

цветной

----------


## Nocticula

кубик-рубик

----------


## Агата

Аня

----------


## WICKED

Ваня

----------


## Агата

Иванушка-дурачог

----------


## lifeless_

сказка

----------


## WICKED

быль

----------


## Агата

намёк

----------


## ER

Ложь

----------


## Stas

кинжал

----------


## WICKED

нож

----------


## Stas

оружие

----------


## WICKED

приступление

----------


## ER

Наказание

----------


## WICKED

тюряга

----------


## Stas

подкоп  О_о

----------


## WICKED

побег

----------


## Stas

план

----------


## WICKED

карта

----------


## Stas

компас

----------


## WICKED

магнит

----------


## Stas

аномалия

----------


## WICKED

полтергейст

----------


## Stas

карлсон

----------


## WICKED

варенье

----------


## Stas

запасы

----------


## WICKED

кладовка

----------


## Stas

холод

----------


## WICKED

голод

P.S. однако какая же интересная игра  :Smile:

----------


## Stas

*ой мля мы уже стока нафлудили...*   :Smile: 

рефлекс

----------


## WICKED

инстинкт

----------


## Stas

самосохранение

----------


## WICKED

самовыживание

----------


## Stas

припятствие

----------


## WICKED

тупик

----------


## Stas

выбор

----------


## WICKED

действие

----------


## ER

Противодействие

----------


## WICKED

противоядие

----------


## Stas

спирт! ^_^

----------


## WICKED

водка

----------


## ER

гадость

----------


## Stas

неприятности

----------


## WICKED

проблемы

----------


## ER

Проблемы

----------


## WICKED

разборки

----------


## Stas

ме.. мелиция! )

----------


## WICKED

контеры

----------


## stre10k

лифтеры

----------


## WICKED

вахтёры

----------


## Stas

работа

----------


## WICKED

зависимость

----------


## ER

наркомания

----------


## WICKED

болезнь

----------


## ER

шиза

----------


## WICKED

горячка

----------


## Агата

водка

----------


## WICKED

отрава

----------


## Freezer2007

тараканы

----------


## WICKED

питомцы

----------


## ♣♣♣

клетка

----------


## stre10k

легкие

----------


## WICKED

пневмония

----------


## Hrono

Бронхит этой зимой. холодной зимой.

----------


## Агата

Якутия.смерть.

----------


## U.F.O.

чукотский снайпер

----------


## Stas

охотник )

----------


## Freezer2007

хот-дог

----------


## Nocticula

собака

----------


## WICKED

кошка

----------


## riogo

мышко

----------


## Stas

вредитель

----------


## riogo

рубэн

----------


## Stas

безразличие

----------


## riogo

общество

----------


## U.F.O.

фанатки

----------


## Nocticula

идиотизм

----------


## U.F.O.

параноя

----------


## ♣♣♣

россия

----------


## Stas

гордость

----------


## riogo

дети

----------


## tventin2

Будущее

----------


## riogo

прошлое

----------


## Nocticula

забыть

----------


## ER

Кошмар

----------


## Nocticula

сон

----------


## lifeless_

чернота

----------


## ER

Ночь

----------


## Stas

Луна

----------


## ER

Волк

----------


## Stas

одиночка )

----------


## ♣♣♣

профессионал

----------


## Nocticula

киллер

----------


## lifeless_

жертва

----------


## ER

Овца

----------


## Stas

Полифем

----------


## lifeless_

Эллада

----------


## Stas

философия

----------


## riogo

математика

----------


## Nocticula

тройка

----------


## lifeless_

лошадь

----------


## riogo

кабыла

----------


## Black Angel

грива

----------


## riogo

волосы

----------


## Black Angel

прическа

----------


## Depress

Стрижка

----------


## Black Angel

ножницы

----------


## Depress

Стрижка XD

----------


## Black Angel

Вспышка)

----------


## Depress

Зажигалка

----------


## Римма

огонь

----------


## riogo

костёр

----------


## Римма

сила

----------


## Римма

развитие

----------


## stre10k

эмбрион

----------


## Римма

зачатие

----------


## riogo

дети

----------


## Stas

подгузники

----------


## ER

жизнь

----------


## Римма

преодоление

----------


## Stas

план

----------


## Римма

"химия"

----------


## Римма

школа)))

----------


## U.F.O.

детство

----------


## Римма

игры

----------


## U.F.O.

DOOM

----------


## riogo

класика

----------


## Nocticula

Гёте

----------


## blooddrakon

мефистофель

----------


## Nocticula

свет

----------


## Римма

преломление

----------


## Stas

меч

----------


## riogo

щит

----------


## Римма

отбросить

----------


## Nocticula

страх

----------


## Римма

маска

----------


## Stas

слабость

----------


## riogo

болезнь

----------


## Black Angel

температура

----------


## blooddrakon

шкала Цельсия ))

----------


## Римма

"451 градус по Фаренгейту"
(Роман Рэя Бредбери)

----------


## buster777

градусник

----------


## riogo

болезнь

----------


## stre10k

таблетки

----------


## buster777

шприц с героином

----------


## U.F.O.

притон/вписка

----------


## Stas

грязь

----------


## настёнок

дорога

----------


## Stas

змея

----------


## Эфир

Яд

----------


## riogo

смерть

----------


## Black Angel

освобождение

----------


## stre10k

тюрьма

----------


## riogo

воля

----------


## stre10k

поле

----------


## Эфир

Цветы

----------


## ryceHu4ka

поляна

----------


## riogo

стол

----------


## stre10k

водка

----------


## riogo

здравие

----------


## Зерошпиль

болезнь

----------


## lastlucifer

Отдых

----------


## Nocticula

Природа

----------


## Stas

инстинкты!

----------


## Black Angel

животные

----------


## Nocticula

волчик)

----------


## Black Angel

зимний лес

----------


## Nocticula

Карелия...)

----------


## Black Angel

обои на рабочий стол

----------


## Гражданин

синий фон

----------


## Stas

неприятности

----------


## огрызок тепла

котенок по имени гав

----------


## Nocticula

мухахрюшка
XD

----------


## Stas

песочница

----------


## U.F.O.

учёба

----------


## stre10k

книжки

----------


## riogo

техника

----------


## Гражданин

прогресс

----------


## Black Angel

рыжие волосы

----------


## Римма

Гелла
(рыжеволосая ведьма из "Мастера и Маргариты")

----------


## Black Angel

дьявол

----------


## Mr.Nullus

Аль Пачино  :Smile:

----------


## riogo

оружие

----------


## Stas

безопасность

----------


## riogo

минты

----------


## U.F.O.

беспредел

----------


## наивная дурочка

уныние,аппатия,свобода!

----------


## Stas

ээээээ... неверие

----------


## наивная дурочка

ночь,луна и звезды..ииии одиночество

----------


## Stas

О_о буквы

----------


## Агата

слог

----------


## Traumerei

Бог...
не в тему,но по слогу... (то есть рифме) подходит )

----------


## WittYaxx

небо

----------


## Агата

земля

----------


## аутоагрессия

> земля


 могила.

----------


## Агата

трансильвания

----------


## RustyChain

Вампир.

----------


## Melissa

Уродец из 'сумерки'

----------


## Леонид

Спартааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааа!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## джеки-джек

поезд-кровь кишки
окно-боль
лезвие-кровь
У меня постояно такие ассоцииации происходят.

----------


## User

поезд-стук колес
окно-там будущее
лезвие-острое, надо брать осторожно, чтоб не пораниться.

----------


## Герда

Мы едем-едем-едем в далёкие края.))) :Wink:

----------


## tempo

Так вот почему тут так много поехавших... )

----------


## Unity

Каждый человек одарён сознанием и может воспринимать истину, действительность. 
Но, видя её, многие умы приходят к смятению. 
Не желая Правды, люди начинают мыслить, в думах своих строя свой «альтернативный мир», сотканный из самообмана.
И гнёт лжи, рано или поздно, попросту сломает психику, приведя к могиле.
Это общий «алгоритм» для Всех «потерпевших» Форума.
Как можно помочь?
Какими словами рассказать другому, что попытки отрицать реальность — себе же дороже будут?..
Значит, каждый из «поехавших» Должен лично Пострадать, выстрадать свой разум, мудрость ну и понимание — что Действительность права завсегда, а иллюзион сознания — всего лишь игрушка. 
В чём бы ни была проблема — сущность её в том, что мы Не Хотим — учиться. Что мы не желаем — правды. 
Готовы, скорее, заняться членовредительством, нежели признать, что сами свою превратили жизнь в печальное ну и драматическое зрелище — действием или бездействием.

----------


## tempo

> Какими словами рассказать другому, что попытки отрицать реальность — себе же дороже


 Нецензурными  :Smile:

----------


## Артикль

Unity, чё там на "Путь Одиссея ? Улис походу тебя блокирнул там. Меня тоже и не раз.

----------


## Unity

> Нецензурными


 Вряд ли иной человек вообще сумеет хоть что-то услышать/понять в подобном формате.)



> Unity, чё там на "Путь Одиссея ? Улис походу тебя блокирнул там. Меня тоже и не раз.


 Никто не блокировал меня. Просто нет желания что-либо писать, чем-либо делиться. Открыв для себя "внутренний" свой "храм" (посредством медитации) - теряю теперь остатки интереса к обществу, общению. Хорошо внутри - и больше ничто не нужно искать Вовне, в разумах иных людей или в свете и тепле живого присутствия. 
Когда устаканится внутри всё - для чего Слова?

----------


## Артикль

Логично.

----------


## Dementiy

> Хорошо внутри - и больше ничто не нужно искать Вовне, в разумах иных людей или в свете и тепле живого присутствия.


 Это заманчиво - стать самодостаточным... Но вряд ли возможно в силу нашей человеческой природы.

Тепло бескорыстной дружбы, радость за успех ближнего, поддержка и взаимопощь, глубокое понимание и сочувствие; уверенность в будущем (когда рядом с тобой есть ТЕ 
кто не предадут, не унизят и не променяют за новую марку айфона). Это слишком живо, слишком потребно для жизни в качестве человека, чтобы мы могли отказаться от этого ради одинокой безмятежности.
Но может, я и ошибаюсь... Я говорю о том, что желанно, а не о том что есть. То что есть - протиположно тому, о чем мечтаем...

----------


## Артикль

> .         . Но вряд ли возможно в силу нашей человеческой природы.


 В вечности я один.
Вся моя жизнь только лишь смена картин ...

----------


## Unity

> Это заманчиво - стать самодостаточным... Но вряд ли возможно в силу нашей человеческой природы.
> 
> Тепло бескорыстной дружбы, радость за успех ближнего, поддержка и взаимопощь, глубокое понимание и сочувствие; уверенность в будущем (когда рядом с тобой есть ТЕ 
> кто не предадут, не унизят и не променяют за новую марку айфона). Это слишком живо, слишком потребно для жизни в качестве человека, чтобы мы могли отказаться от этого ради одинокой безмятежности.
> Но может, я и ошибаюсь... Я говорю о том, что желанно, а не о том что есть. То что есть - протиположно тому, о чем мечтаем...


 Думаю, возможно всё, что можно представить и что можно возжелать. В том числе, и это: полная самодостаточность. Но это удел особенных людей, очень-очень редких. И себя едва ли вправе причислять к ним - ведь мы говорим на Форуме сейчас.

* "Дружба", имхо, просто способ поразвлечь себя, странствуя по миру словно по компьютерной игре, находя в ней NPC, похожих на себя, обмениваясь с ними некими идеями, с любопытством изучая коий-то feedback, порождённый их иными умами, несхожими на наш. Так что, в дружбе всё же корысть есть. Это эгоизм. Жажда как-либо рассеять собственную скуку за счёт прочего сознания, за счёт его времени и слов. 
* Успех?.. Что стоит считать "успехом"? Вечное стяжание коих-то материальных благ? Опять-таки, эгоизм вряд ли нам позволит искреннюю радость за тех персонажей, чья Игра складывается лучше нашей (и намного лучше). Ибо это означает, что они умнее; мы - наоборот. 
* Поддержка и взаимопомощь?.. А в чём это выражается, позвольте спросить? Во пустых словах, приличествующих ситуациям? Или, может, в бескорыcтных денежных трансакциях, переводе средств на чьи-то счета (в качестве подарка/поддержки)? 
* Понимать-то понимаем (ведь один язык, как ты ни крути), но что после этого? Что это меняет? Всё равно не можем мы "телепортироваться" в мгновенье проблем в квартиру другого, не можем помочь - буквально, физически - сколько б ни "сочувствовали". 
* Уверенность в будущем? "Будущее" - лишь идея нашего ума. У нас нет и не может быть никакой уверенности, что сосед-алкаш этажом пониже не забудет некогда выключить свой чайник, а тот, бурля, не затушит газ, и газ не взорвётся после, погубив и нас. 
Процессор сознания - живёт в Настоящем. Всегда в настоящем. А наши Идеи относительно того, как же поведут себя однажды те люди, коих мы считаем своими "друзьями", - просто наша фикция. 

Это я к тому, что мы слишком многое ставим на кон в "казино" этого существования и идём ва-банк, доверяя прочим, вечным незнакомцам. "Выбирая меж Собой и Прочим - каждый выберет в итоге именно Себя" (авторство не помню). 
Сам же себя - не предашь. И не огорчишь. И не променяешь. Вещь в себе. Как Бог.

----------


## Dementiy

> Жажда как-либо рассеять собственную скуку за счёт прочего сознания, за счёт его времени и слов. 
Разе это грех - мечтать о бескорыстной дружбе? 
Я нигде не говорил про использование человека в качестве "помойного ведра", чтобы сливать туда свои бредовые мысли.
Это вампиризизм и паразитирование, а не дружба. Зачем мне мечтать о подобном? Это же фигня, пустышка! Это и задаром не нужно.

> эгоизм вряд ли нам позволит искреннюю радость за персонажей
Мне - позволит. Я слишком насмотрелся на "проигрыши" всех персонажей, которые: проигрывают, и проигрывают, и проигрывают этому миру (коим правит Дьявол).
И если кто-то другой (не я) выиграет у Дьявола хоть немного - это способно принести мне радость. Я реально хочу видеть таких людей, но не вижу.

> В чём это выражается, позвольте спросить? 
В том, чтобы избавить от насилия. Например, вырывать больной зуб (ведь я сам не могу этого сделать). Или приготовить и принести мне морс, когдя я лежу с температурой 40.
Ты помнишь, как это: вставать и что-то делать для себя с высокой температурой?

> Всё равно не можем мы "телепортироваться" в мгновенье проблем в квартиру другого.
А мне и не нужно "вирутальное" понимание. Я не знаю человека, который бы ненавидел интернет так сильно, как я его ненавижу.
Вот - мое проклятие интернету! Миллиарды людей каждый день возносят дары своему новому идолу, но я не желаю быть среди этих миллиардов.

> Процессор сознания - живёт в Настоящем. 
Будущее - это Идеал, Предел и Цель.
И монахи, и йоги, и подвижники живут будущим, а не настоящим (т.е. стремятся достичь нирваны, попасть в рай и т.п.).
Это вообще, фальшивая, лицемерная и вредная философия - "живи в моменте". Да никто так не живет! Включая тех, кто рассказывает сказки о том, как здорово: "жить здесь и сейчас".
Целый час какой-нибудь "гуру" развешивает лапшу о Настоящем, но когда лекция окончена, секретарь показывает на время: "Нам пора ехать, а то не успеем на встречу сегодня вечером".
Что, не так что ли? Да все так...

----------


## Morpho

> В том числе, и это: полная самодостаточность. Но это удел особенных людей, очень-очень редких. И себя едва ли вправе причислять к ним - ведь мы говорим на Форуме сейчас.


 Расскажите мне о полной самодостаточности, очень хочется узнать, что за особенные и редкие люди являются обладателями этого качества. Какова их характеристика? Подозреваю, вы путаете самодостаточность с полным отрешением, либо с отшельничеством. Хуже, если путаете с шизоидным расстройством личности.

----------


## Unity

> Разе это грех - мечтать о бескорыстной дружбе?


 Хм, будем справедливыми: с какой такой стати иной индивидуум "Должен" бескорыстно обеспечивать Вам все те бенефиты, присущие межличностным отношениям в формате дружбы - жертвуя своим личным временем, силами и средствами? Почему он должен уделять внимание Именно Вам, выделив Вас как "кого-то особенного", стоящего времени, среди почти 8 000 000 000 прочих homo sapiens? Чем Вы настолько важны ну и уникальны, чтоб с Вами стремились дружить ну и крайне дорожили этим социальным вектором/мостом?..
Задавали ль Вы себе когда-то подобный вопрос? В чём же _моя_ ценность для Другого (коллектива/общества/для планеты в целом)? 
Разве прежде нахождения ответов на эти вопросы можно "мечтать получить" чью-то снисходительность?



> Я слишком насмотрелся на "проигрыши" всех персонажей, которые: проигрывают, и проигрывают, и проигрывают этому миру (коим правит Дьявол).
> И если кто-то другой (не я) выиграет у Дьявола хоть немного - это способно принести мне радость. Я реально хочу видеть таких людей, но не вижу.


 Этим миром правит Разум, увы, к сожалению. В множестве религий ну и философий метафорой Разуму (дикому и бесконтрольному, глупому и эгоистическому) служит имя "Дьявол", "Отец всякой лжи" (что суть крайне поэтично - ведь разум рождает всё наше мышление). 
И разум живёт в своей "виртуальности", в мысленных "моделях" яви, созданных из слов - и эти модели, естественно (если только речь идёт не о чётких, недвусмысленных научных законах и формулах), никогда в действительности точно не способны "передать реальность" или отразить её (на это способна разве математика - мертвенно и сухо). И посколько в жизни все мы, увы, руководствуемся именно умом и его идеями, мы всё время ошибаемся, терпим неудачи и после страдаем. Так как ум - Слепой. Он способен видеть лишь свои Идеи (выступая словно бы забралом рыцарского шлема или шлема VR). И это "забрало" - забирает у нас виденье, сознание. Мы не видим мир, покамест мы думаем и действуем, мотивируясь мышлением. 
Отсюда - неизбежные ошибки ну и поражения. Отсюда - страдания, горести и разочарования (и разбитые сердца, да, Траумэрай?). 
Именно поэтому - "Мир под пятою Дьявола". Потому как каждый встречный-поперечный буквально одержим умом, мысля непрестанно с утра и до ночи. 
Ну а в "Сатану" как злого Персонажа, играющего vs. доброго "Архитектора Вселенной" - никогда не верили даже сами "сатанисты". 
"Люцифер" - просто аллегория нашей человечьей глупости. 



> В том, чтобы избавить от насилия. Например, вырывать больной зуб (ведь я сам не могу этого сделать). Или приготовить и принести мне морс, когдя я лежу с температурой 40.
> Ты помнишь, как это: вставать и что-то делать для себя с высокой температурой?


 Эм-м-м, вообще-то - это базовые человеческие качества. Защищать слабейшего. Помогать, ежели это возможно (стезя стоматолога). Помогать больным (даже безнадёжным). 
Что в этом особенного?
Может быть, Вы имеете в виду, что в нашем эгоцентричном мире ЭТО стало роскошью и редкостью - просто человечность, братство?



> А мне и не нужно "вирутальное" понимание. Я не знаю человека, который бы ненавидел интернет так сильно, как я его ненавижу.
> Вот - мое проклятие интернету! Миллиарды людей каждый день возносят дары своему новому идолу, но я не желаю быть среди этих миллиардов.


 Полагаю, сударь, это уже уход в крайность, что не есть хорошо. Ни для кого. 
Мировая Сеть, напротив, стала НОВЫМ МИРОМ, "новым континентом", коий для себя открыло уставшее Человечество. И на этой новой "земле обетованной" - тысячи новых возможностей! Все знания, накопленные человечеством, вся музыка и фильмы, книги и науки - и всё нам доступно за доли секунды, достаточно произнести, словно заклинание для джинна, "Ok, Google" или же "Слушай, Алиса" (...Сири, Кортана, Алекса - что там у Вас дома). И я полагаю, что это Божественно! Ещё ни одно поколение на свете во всей мировой истории не знало подобного уровня комфорта! Хочешь - занимайся самообразованием и самосовершенствованием. Хочешь - твори и делись с миром плодами своих трудов. Хочешь - общайся и обогащай сокровищницу ноосферы новыми идеями. Интернет - попросту площадка для этого. Ни плоха, ни хороша - просто Инструмент. Ну а КАК его станет использовать некий индивидуум - зависит только от него. Это как буддийский пример со ножом: убийца - убивает им. Мясник же - работает. Хирург же спасает. Но средство одно - железное лезвие. 
Так и мировая паутина. Многие, страдая комплексами ну и одиночество, в ней знакомятся и женятся, рожают детей (я вот, например). 



> Будущее - это Идеал, Предел и Цель.
> И монахи, и йоги, и подвижники живут будущим, а не настоящим (т.е. стремятся достичь нирваны, попасть в рай и т.п.).
> Это вообще, фальшивая, лицемерная и вредная философия - "живи в моменте". Да никто так не живет! Включая тех, кто рассказывает сказки о том, как здорово: "жить здесь и сейчас".
> Целый час какой-нибудь "гуру" развешивает лапшу о Настоящем, но когда лекция окончена, секретарь показывает на время: "Нам пора ехать, а то не успеем на встречу сегодня вечером".
> Что, не так что ли? Да все так...


 Увы, сказанное Вами говорит о прискорбном упущении главного послания ветхих мировых религий.
Именно, о том, что "будущее" (равно как "прошлое") - пустые концепции, созданные разумом во имя игры (в слова) с самим же собой. Ну и если абстрагироваться от этой возни, можно узреть Настоящее - в коем покой, счастье, сытость, удовлетворённость. Всегда, априори - независимо от любых капризов, свойственных хрупкой нашей биологии. 
Те, кто уловили суть - больше не "стремятся в Будущее". Они уже Здесь. И сейчас. Они "уже дома" и "уже пришли" ко искомой цели, кою ранее не могли достичь из-за вечной суеты своего ума, жонглирующего символами и идеями (в том числе, о том, что внутренний покой, дзэн, сатори, нирвана - плод долгих трудов, экая "награда" за десятилетия упорной работы над своим сознанием). Проблеск Настоящего - может поймать каждый. Зеркальная ясность нашего сознания (или же "природа будды") - априори свойственна КАЖДОМУ из нас.
Всяческие "гуру" в начале "карьеры" частенько считают, что своим "открытием" стоит поделиться, отсюда вытекает весь этот культур-просвет, лекции, ретриты, прочее. 
Но после - приходит понимание, что "...маяк не бегает по морю, ища корабли, дабы им помочь. Оный просто светит - ну и капитаны кораблей во штормящем море всё делаеют лишь сами, взирая на свет". 
Стоит просто понимать эту мотивацию.

----------


## Unity

> Расскажите мне о полной самодостаточности, очень хочется узнать, что за особенные и редкие люди являются обладателями этого качества. Какова их характеристика? Подозреваю, вы путаете самодостаточность с полным отрешением, либо с отшельничеством. Хуже, если путаете с шизоидным расстройством личности.


 Ну, определение сего качества каГ бЭ вытекает с самого себя: "Достаточно Самого Себя" - во имя решения любых встречных сложностей. Этакой душе - хорошо с собой. Одиночество её больше не страшит, более того, оно становится желанным ну и предпочтительным (нежели чем пустая и бессмысленная болтовня с другими двуногими). Такая душа - мастер во своей профессии, оттого живёт она сыто и в достатке. Нет необходимости играть или лобызать ступни стороннего спонсора (что дарит свободу). И такой душе не нужен soulmate (родственная душа), чтобы наслаждаться каждым малейшим нюансом собственного настоящего (закатом, рассветом, чашечкой цейлонского, творчеством, туризмом, чтением/музыкой/кино или же бесцельным сёрфингом в Сети). Такая душа - завсегда в гармонии с миром и собой. 
И речь ведь идёт НЕ о "идеале". Такие характеристики, имхо, каждый человек способен развить во себе. Со временем. Если есть желание и разочарование в случайных контактах с такими Другими/Чуждыми людьми. Вдоволь настрадавшись, связываясь с прочими, после такая душа "оборачивается внутрь", "окна закрывая/двери". И в себе находит целый новый мир, космос, глубина которого попросту неизмерима. 
После этого "события" - мир живых людей более не интересует. Ибо смысла нет - искать в Других то, что уже давно пылится в себе (именно, внутренний покой, счастье и блаженство). Более того, приходит понимание, что всю жизнь Прежде - мы Использовали прочих в качестве Протеза - чтоб "нормализировать" своё состояние уныния ну и пустоты. Мы искали Вовне - забытых себя. 
После исправления подобной ошибки - человек становится волком-одиночкой. Или, что яснее, "домашнею кошкой" - которая "гуляет сама по себе". 
Если углубиться более, можно сказать, что это явление полностью затрагивает всё наше существование: автономный быт, отсутствие "необходимости" сплетничать с кем-либо ну и убивать время разговорами (по сути, ни о чём), отсутствие необходимости в Другом как в прислуге ну и секс-игрушке (вызвать "фею" на дом [или нанять жиголо] во имя разрядки - куда боле честно, нежели "играть в любовь" тогда, когда интерес реально угас). Также это справедливо и для социальных игр во имя хлеба насущного. Профи - завсегда в цене. И самодостаточные души находят самовыражение частенько в карьере, делая работу качественнно и сознательно (какой бы она ни была). 
Если ещё углубиться больше, то самодостаточность - это всегда выбор - в сторону развития. Мы рождаемся Зависимыми, слабыми, беспомощными. Ну и чтобы принять Автономность, обрести её - нужно потрудиться. Зато после этого - мнения прохожих больше неспобны как-то пошатнуть наши убеждения и самооценку. 
Отмечу, однако, что самодостаточность - это не отшельничество и не эскапизм, не социофобия и не образ жизни некого хиккикомори. Такой человек общается, ежели это необходимо - ну и после этого не испытывает навязчивой необходимости "скрасить кем-то" своё одиночество, свою Пустоту внутри. Если диалог - неплохо. Если тишина - то Так Же неплохо. Неплохо всегда, есть ли кто-то рядом или никого. Автономная душа - рядом никого не держит. И не прогоняет. Она - вещь в себе. Она - мир в себе. Ну и этот мир - за железною стеною, ничто неспособно как-то навредить ему. 
Если резюмировать, то самодостаточность - это... банальное принятие Ответственности за Свою жизнь на Себя. Не ради похвал или одобрения, но ради удобства, контроля ну и обретения "штурвала" управления собственным полётом - туда, куда хочешь, тогда, когда нужно. 
Блин, зачем, Морфо, Вы такое спрашиваете? Сами ведь всё знаете, а я повторяю просто...

----------


## tempo

> Расскажите мне о полной самодостаточности, очень хочется узнать, что за особенные и редкие люди являются обладателями этого качества. Какова их характеристика?


 Похоже, "самодостаточность" - это перенос контактов с миром из ближней зоны в дальнюю.
Люди, в подавляющем большинстве, близоруки, не видят дальних точек контакта, и потому считают хитрожопого Будду самодостаточным. А у него всего лишь длинные руки  :Smile:

----------


## Dementiy

> Хм, будем справедливыми: с какой такой стати иной индивидуум "Должен" бескорыстно обеспечивать Вам все те бенефиты, присущие межличностным отношениям в формате дружбы - жертвуя своим личным временем, силами и средствами?


 Такой "индивидуум" - не должен. Я не приму его "жертву", которую он оторвал от себя как одолжение, или выдал мне порцию внимания в кредит (который я должен вернуть ему с процентами).
Пусть чахнет над своим драгоценным временем, силой и средствами в гордом одиночестве. Или торгуется этим с другими.
То о чем я мечтаю - легко и понятно. Но если легкость и понятность режет Unity уши, то я не стану говорить об этом.

----------


## Unity

"Легко и понятно"? Мечтать о "халяве" (в плане отношений) с стороны других - попросту по факту СВОЕГО рождения?..
Более вопросов нет, Ваша Честь.

----------

